# Invasion. Gathering of Heroes (February 1930)



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2009)

OOC Thread
RG Thread
------------------------------------------------------------------

*----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------*​
5 of February was just another boring day at the laboratory. Cathy Peters, a degree student looking for a scholarship and sponsoring for her grade thesis with George, was shutting the door behind her.
Dr. Wilkinson raised his sight from his papers, to watch her and salute her. The lass was somehow stressed out, so much things to do, so much experiments to get going. George had been through that a few years ago, but although he was a simple man, he knew his capacities were way beyond Cathy's; although the girl was pretty much intelligent. 
After a few casual conversation, both George and Cathy got to work, starting the photon generator and setting up the machinery. 
After a few tests, the door opened again. George peeked out from the testing room, to see the lead scientist of the lab, Doctor Karl Bandervols
an old german physicist with whom George obtained his doctorate. With Karl there was another man, tall and well dressed, carrying a suitcase. 
Bandervols spotted George from the door and greeted him i his usual way
*"What arre you doing shaise! Don't just spy frrom therre, come herre and intrroduce yourrself, this gentleman is herre forr you."*
George walk to them, and before he could introduce himself, the man in smocking extended his hand quickly. 
*"Charles Andrade, national security, pleasure to meet you doctor Wilkinson, doctor Bandervols has spoke wonders of you."* he says. The old man waves his hand disregardful. * "I'll watch Cathy, you go speak with Andrade"* he said before disappearing behind the other door.
*"Doctor Wilkinson, your country has need of you; is there any place we can speak in private?"*


*----------Percy Ambleton-Smythe----------*​
*"Percy.... Percy!.... PERCY!" *shouted Percy's superior, Benjamin Carter, until he woke up. After hours of service in the last mission, he had passed out at his desk, with a now cold cup of coffee at his side. He had an untidy beard of three days, and his eyes were like the ones of an addict to opium. 
*"You have a case Percy, so you better get to your feet soon and wash up that face. I sense it's something big."* Said Carter. 
*Splash!* Boy, Percy never thought washing your face with cold water could hurt so much. The water felt like if it was taken from inside an  Iceberg to his face! At least helped out to clear his head.
So, sleepy Percy was left in the bathroom, and agent Ambleton-Smythe walked out, hastily heading to the commander's office. Half way there he was joined by Carter, who carried a file in one hand. He shakes the file and smiles to you. *"The evidence on Murray's case" *
Murray? Who the hell was Murray? Oh... Percy recalled Murray was his previous case, a rough agent from the secret service, who turned against his comrades in a secret mission, killing almost all of them. Only one of the other agents survived; Murray considered him dead. Percy went to the bottom of things in the case, and discovered Murray was being paid by a huge corporation to clean the operation, which was getting to close to uncover illegal transactions, dealing with prohibited substances. 
Percy leaved no loose ends, and finally cornered Murray who is now held in prison, awaiting sentence. The evidence Benjamin is shaking is the key to lock that bastard for life, and blow the corporation to pieces.
Both men entered the office, where Commander Terrance Folcker was sitting on his chair, facing the window. He spins the chair and looks at both agents. T is a sturdy man, of low hight and slightly fat, bald and with a big mustache, and a short pointy beard. His strange appearance hides a calculator mind, with nerves of steel, and zealous determination.
*"Welcome, Agent Carter"* he nods, "Agent Ambleton-Smythe" he nods again. *"Please take a seat."*

*"You know I go straight to the point: We have a problem that needs you for solving it, so forget any case you were working on; this will be you first priority now." *Commander T made a long pause.* "This started as a snob ethnocentrisms, or so most people thought. Sir Archivald Long, I bet you have heard of him, has been transporting 'something' in his private fleet of ships from India. The dock's authorities reports that the cargos are mainly exotic seasonings, Indian manufactures, and other assorted collection of garbage. We suspect Long is getting other kind of garbage inside the UK: Agent Y235 worked on the docks, and sent a report of strange activities around the area of the docks reserved for Long's fleet. Y235 stated he was going to check the area, and never reported back. We suspect he is dead or captured by Long's men." *He watches you both, checking for reactions or questions.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 5, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC Thread
> RG Thread
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




George removes the glove from his right hand and accepts the hand.  

As Charles introduces himself, who he works for, and the need to speak privately, George raises an eyebrow. Hesitantly, he says, *"Sure, right this way."* George leads the way to one of the more secure storage rooms.  He unlocks the door, steps inside and waits for the agent.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 5, 2009)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

Despite being asleep 5 minutes ago, Percy is all professional has he accompanies Ben Carter into the commander's office. Nodding to the commander, he takes a seat and listens carefully during the briefing.

Percy spends a few minutes pondering T's statement before replying "Archivald Long sir. He is very well connected, so we are going to have move very carefully. Has the minister been informed or do we think the minister my tell Sir Archivald what is going on?"

"As for the docks. Both Carter or myself would stand out like sour thumbs, so undercover work is right out. Also, if they have captured Y235, Long's men will be on the lookout for a follow up. That leave mis-direction. Any chance of getting our friends from customs to do an exhaustive search of the dock and the ships. Carter and I could join them. As an added bonus, we could get the minister to personally apologise to Sir Archivald. Telling him that we have a reliable lead that one of his Ship captains has been smuggling stolen goods."  Pausing before continuing "After the raid of course."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 5, 2009)

* ----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------*






ThWatcher said:


> George removes the glove from his right hand and accepts the hand.
> 
> As Charles introduces himself, who he works for, and the need to speak privately, George raises an eyebrow. Hesitantly, he says, *"Sure, right this way."* George leads the way to one of the more secure storage rooms.  He unlocks the door, steps inside and waits for the agent.




Anderson quickly gets in the room, and opens his suitcase. He takes out a thick group of paper sheets. *"This is what I was ordered to deliver to you doctor." *he waits for you to read the first page:
_Project N° 1295AX97: codename "NOVA"
Description: This project's goal is to achieve the information needed to ensemble a prototype of a long ranged weapon named NOVA. General functioning of this device is to channel, focus and condensate solar energy into a single ray of intensity enough to penetrate lead platings, iron platings and other military armor for tanks and other vehicles._
*"We understand that your area of expertise is precisely the analysis and manipulation of light. Our scientist had found the prototype impossible to manufacture. Their tests indicate that the devices will superheat and explode before producing the NOVA ray. I hope you can do something about this doctor. The government has agree to pay you handsomely for your services, and even provide the university with first line equipments. Is there any specific condition other than that, that you'll require to work for us?" *Anderson seems almost pleading, but tries to hide it behind his military stoicism. 



*----------Percy Ambleton-Smythe----------*



ghostcat said:


> Despite being asleep 5 minutes ago, Percy is all professional has he accompanies Ben Carter into the commander's office. Nodding to the commander, he takes a seat and listens carefully during the briefing.
> 
> Percy spends a few minutes pondering T's statement before replying "Archivald Long sir. He is very well connected, so we are going to have move very carefully. Has the minister been informed or do we think the minister my tell Sir Archivald what is going on?"
> 
> "As for the docks. Both Carter or myself would stand out like sour thumbs, so undercover work is right out. Also, if they have captured Y235, Long's men will be on the lookout for a follow up. That leave mis-direction. Any chance of getting our friends from customs to do an exhaustive search of the dock and the ships. Carter and I could join them. As an added bonus, we could get the minister to personally apologise to Sir Archivald. Telling him that we have a reliable lead that one of his Ship captains has been smuggling stolen goods."  Pausing before continuing "After the raid of course."




T rubs his chin. *"I had thought to send you in costume to the docks, but what you say sounds more logical. As for the minister, I don't think it's a good idea to involve him in this matter. We have certain reports that points out that there might be some inside man working for Long. I'll do the apologies to Long to cover the operation. Got to office E23 and talk to E555, E444 and E333; they must prepare the customs. Also talk to the striking force group C, and tell them to be ready. I want a strategic plan on my desk in two hours; now go."* T says to you two, no leaving much room for questions. Ben and you get out of the office and stand for a few seconds, unsure what to do.
*"Do you think T wants us to lead the full operative?"* Carter asks you, unbelievingly.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 6, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Do you think T wants us to lead the full operative?"* Carter asks you, unbelievingly.



"I think that depends on our plan, so we'd better get started. First stop the map room then E23, I think."


Stopping only to retrieve a map of the area around Long's docks, Percy and Ben go to room E23. There three men are sitting at desks hard at work. "Right gentlemen, please pay attention. T has made this operation top priority. Agent Y235 sent in a report of strange happenings on one of the docks, shortly before disappearing. We believe he has been either captured or killed. So we have to set up a follow up mission. First priority is rescuing Y235, if he is still alive. Second priority is determining exactly what is going on. It has been decided that sending further agent would not be effective. Therefore, we are planning a cover raid using customs as a front. That's where you gentlemen come in. Question and suggestions please."

[sblock="OOC"]VV

I am not sure how striking force group C fits in. Are they part of the secret service? Are they the ones actually going with us on the mission pretending to be from customs?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 6, 2009)

OOC: Basically, in game therms, they are the soldiers, or gunslingers. In other words, firepower. They'll just obey orders.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2009)

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*

Since the very first day Jasper joined the police forces, his companions always looked at him with an unease look. He belonged to one of the most famous, or infamous families of the Mafia in New York. Ever since his father died, and he abdicated the throne of the family, the Mortello family was led by his uncle, Arturo Mortello. Arturo was not like Antonio, he was reckless and temperamental, more like a tug than a real gentleman, like Jasper's father was. 
The last reports of the police pointed out that the family was organizing something big. Even Al Capone was saw entering the Mortello's residence last week, along with other characters of the underworld. 
Chief of police, Mark Alefning, a polish man in his 50's who treated Jasper like his own son, decided that the police must do something about the Mortello menace. Mark knew better than sending a strike team to a mafia fortress. He called Jasper to his office, the 5th of February. 
*"Son, your relatives are planning something big, something really big and nasty for tha city." he said, pointing him with his pipe. "Al Capone was enough trouble by himself, now he has allied with the Mortello. I tell you, I'm worried a lot about what might happen if we don't act now. I'll make you lead of this case, make up an infiltration team, and go to Al Capone's club. It's rumored he has most of his intelligence there. Al will be out tonight, we have reports that he'll join Arturo Mortello for dinner, and probably discuss the details of their moves in the future, so he'll not be in the middle. I won't sent you there if Capone was around, we lost two units to him an his men, they are deadly."* The chief waits for questions, if there are none, he'll rush Jasper out, to get to work.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 7, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Anderson quickly gets in the room, and opens his suitcase. He takes out a thick group of paper sheets. *"This is what I was ordered to deliver to you doctor." *he waits for you to read the first page:
> _Project N° 1295AX97: codename "NOVA"
> Description: This project's goal is to achieve the information needed to ensemble a prototype of a long ranged weapon named NOVA. General functioning of this device is to channel, focus and condensate solar energy into a single ray of intensity enough to penetrate lead platings, iron platings and other military armor for tanks and other vehicles._
> *"We understand that your area of expertise is precisely the analysis and manipulation of light. Our scientist had found the prototype impossible to manufacture. Their tests indicate that the devices will superheat and explode before producing the NOVA ray. I hope you can do something about this doctor. The government has agree to pay you handsomely for your services, and even provide the university with first line equipments. Is there any specific condition other than that, that you'll require to work for us?" *Anderson seems almost pleading, but tries to hide it behind his military stoicism.




George accepts the papers and scans though them quickly.  After nearly a minute, George smiles to himself.  *"I think I know why they believe it won't work.  They're trying to do the power calculations for a device that would use chaotic light.  To get the effect they want by using chaotic light would require a very large amount of power.  They are right to believe that to make the device using chaotic light to burn through a tank would blow-up the device the first time it's fired.  Or the device would have to be so large that it would be almost impossible to transport it on anything other than another tank with at least 5 to 10 more large vehicles just to carry the power generators.  And a fuel tank truck to power the generators."*  George catches his breath, *"The real problem is that they haven't learned the true power of light and just how powerful light really is when used properly."* 
Seeing that Anderson has both the look of slight confusion and the look of hopefulness, George says, *"Yes, I said that they have no idea how much power is really in the light they already use and until they do, they'd have better luck placing 10,000 candles in front of 10,000 mirrors and trying to aim them all at their target.  Producing the light is not the real problem.  The problem is controlling the light so that all the light works together instead of in chaos."* 
George takes another breath and seeing that Anderson's look hasn't changed much.  *"Yes, with the right resources, I believe I can make your NOVA ray cannon for you.  And I may even be able to fit it all on one vehicle."*  George drifts off into thought again and he mumbles,  *"Of course it will have to be protected from shock, moved carefully.  And if you want it usable by anyone other that a top-notch scientist, it'll be even more complex and expensive.  Really expensive.  You couldn't give one to every soldier, not even every platoon.  But maybe a couple per...."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2009)

*----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------*


When George says he can do it, all the confusion of Anderson's face disappears to a joyful face. *"Resources are not a problem doctor. As far as I can tell you know what you are talking about, so my part in this is over. I have but to do one thing left: Take you over the base; I have a car waiting for us outside, so if you may, gather what you feel you might need for a quick visit to our laboratory."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2009)

*----------Percy Ambleton-Smythe----------*



ghostcat said:


> "I think that depends on our plan, so we'd better get started. First stop the map room then E23, I think."
> 
> 
> Stopping only to retrieve a map of the area around Long's docks, Percy and Ben go to room E23. There three men are sitting at desks hard at work. "Right gentlemen, please pay attention. T has made this operation top priority. Agent Y235 sent in a report of strange happenings on one of the docks, shortly before disappearing. We believe he has been either captured or killed. So we have to set up a follow up mission. First priority is rescuing Y235, if he is still alive. Second priority is determining exactly what is going on. It has been decided that sending further agent would not be effective. Therefore, we are planning a cover raid using customs as a front. That's where you gentlemen come in. Question and suggestions please."



*"Well then, we can start preparing the costumes. Do you think we should get workers outfit or sailor outfit?" *asks E555
*"I think it mainly depends on the places we must be getting in" *says E444
E333 rubs his chin *"We could get two sets of men disguised, one group as sailors the other as dock workers..."*
The four of them, Ben included look at you for a determination.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 7, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> When George says he can do it, all the confusion of Anderson's face disappears to a joyful face. *"Resources are not a problem doctor. As far as I can tell you know what you are talking about, so my part in this is over. I have but to do one thing left: Take you over the base; I have a car waiting for us outside, so if you may, gather what you feel you might need for a quick visit to our laboratory."*



George looks back at Anderson and replies, *"Some of the resources I will need may be more difficult than you think.  There's at least a couple that will be useless unless they're collected by someone who knows how to handle them properly.  You can't just go out and beat the rocks with a hammer till they fall out." 
*Continuing on with Anderson's topics*, "A car? Notes?, hmm, My work here?  OK, I guess we'll have to work out the details of which work has priority.  The people here should be able to continue without me being around to bully them." *Seeing that he didn't get the 'lab joke',* "They sometimes call me the lab bully because I'm often telling them what to do as though I'm the boss."

*Opening the door, *"OK, let me tell the others I'll be gone for a little while and pick up a few notes and then we can go."
*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2009)

*----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------*​

Anderson appears like a rather obtuse individual, as far as George can tell he didn't understand anything of what he was saying, although he seemed happy that the good doctor was going with him. *"Sure sure, take your time, I'll be waiting you downstairs." *he says, and exits the room hastily. 



*----------Waller Ackermann----------*​

The first of February, Waller received a letter. He was sitting peacefully in front of the fire, the only refuge he and his family had to aboid the harsh temperatures of winter. 
The light of the fire provided a poor but enough mean to read:
_"To Waller Ackermann:

I hope you remember me sir, my name is Valdemar Delhey, I served with you in the army in the short time before the war ended. I work with the party of mister Hitler, and have something to offer to you and your family. I was in a dire situation a few weeks ago, but Hitler's men gave me and my family a fair job and I am a proud man when I say my family doesn't starve, like most of the families in Germany, regretfully. I'll be going to your apartment tomorrow at the afternoon.

Yours, officer Valdemar Delhey"_

At first Ackermann was confused by the sudden offering, but soon he realized that he must do something about his family well being. Since Brigita's dead he had promised to himself that he would not allow any of his relatives to die for something they didn't do. If the Americans and the British signed an unfair treaty that damned the peoples of Germany, he was going to do what ever was necessary to spare that destiny to his loved ones. 
Unfortunately, Valdemar never came. Not on the 2nd of February, not on 3th. 
But in the morning of the 5th something did happen. Someone knocked the door. As usual, Waller anwered the door: Two men dressed like milkmen, one standing next to a running truck parked hastily. "Mister Ackermann?" the man next to Waller asked. Yes he replied. The man showed Waller the symbol of Hitler's party.
*"It's about mister Delhey. I'm afraid he's dead. I'm Carl Schenider, he's Markus Stella; mister Hitler sent us after he got news about this Delhey man, he thinks you and your family are next; the government is after our men, we don't know why but they have already killed half a dozen. We don't want you to get involved in this, nor your family, but I'm afraid it's too late, at least for now. We must get out of here quickly, the militars could be arriving in any moment; get your people on the truck, hopefully we'll get a chance to explain later."* he man said, so quickly and relaxed, that caught Waller by surprise. 
What he was talking about? Was this a trap? The man seemed genuine at Waller's eyes, and he showed the symbol. There was much on risk, on one hand, Waller could ignore the pair, but what if they were telling the truth? Sure he could take down many soldiers, but eventually they were going to get him. On the other hand he could get his family on the truck, to a destiny unknown. At least he was going to be with them. All this rushed through the soldier's mind in a blink.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 8, 2009)

Waller had been keeping one hand behind his back, where he always kept his Luger pistol, while listening to the men. As their words sunk in, he felt only one thing: fear. He had heard about the German Worker's Party's antisemitism and was worried that the men wearing swastikas were threatening him. After all, his mother was a practicing Jew and his maternal grandfather had owned a prominent banking establishment before being killed in a brutal anti-Jew riot in 1923.

When the men asked him to get aboard their truck, it brought the horrors of the attack on his grandfather back to the forefront of his mind and he reacted on instinct at their insistence that he leave. It was clear that he and his family were no longer safe. He swiftly drew his pistol and held it in front of him.

*"I don't know who you are, but I am no friend of Herr Hitler. I will give you this one chance to leave. I suggest you take it. I would have no problem with taking both of your lives to protect my family."*

If his friend Valdemar was truly dead as these men said, then he would get to the bottom of it. After all, Waller had been very political of late. And even though his anti-communist beliefs aligned with those of the German Worker's Party, he was not about to trust a pair of them with his family's life. No, he would find out who was responsible for Valdemar's death his own way.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]FYI, the Americans never signed the Treaty of Versailles. It was never ratified by the US Congress and thus was never accepted by the US. Ironically, despite President Wilson's speech exhorting the European nations to sign a treaty agreed upon by all involved nations, the US signed a separate peace agreement with the German Empire and was the only Allied nation to do so. The Americans ended up being rather sympathetic to the Germans up until 1933 when Hitler was chosen as Chancellor. It was only through American loans that the Weimar Republic was able to keep paying its reparations to France, Belgium, and the British Empire.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2009)

*
----------Waller Ackermann----------*​
Both men raise their arms into the air, Carl widen his eyes and tryies to hastily explains himself. *"Mister Ackermann, please, we mean no harm to you nor to your family. You must understand, there is not much time bef..."*
Waller heard a familiar sound, and in that moment all stopped. The sound of a bullet passing right by your head, centimeters from blowing your brains. The retired soldier instinctively get cover, but the shower of bullets continued, as someone fired over the milkmen. Carl and Markus rushed to the truck, but a shot got Carl on his leg, dropping him to the ground, before a rush of shots pierced his torso and head, killing him seconds after he convolved on the ground. Markus reached the truck, in the same time, from the truck someone answered the fire with a machine-gun, hide inside the vehicle.* "Carl told you the truth, damn you! If you survive get to dock number 4!" *Maruks shouted from the truck, before he took off driving at full speed through the street. Waller peek out to see a squad of soldiers,  about two blocks away, marching towards his house. Several were wounded or dead in the ground by the machine-gun fire, but most still hold their rifles up.


OOC: Sorry, I'm not very versed in history, although any deviation could be addressed to the alternative reality. Keep telling me anyway, I like to know.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 8, 2009)

*Waller Ackermann, hp*

*"Mutter! Vater! Schnell! Grab whatever you can and run for the backdoor!"* Waller screamed to his parents as he crawled inside and slammed the door. He quickly closed the shades to the windows in front of the house and then ran to the mantle where his rifle was kept. After slinging his rifle around his shoulder, he broke the vase that held his family's savings and snatched up the Deutch marks inside. He then rushed to meet his family around back.

After handing his father enough marks to purchase train tickets, he told him,* "Vater, take Mutter to visit our in-laws in the country. Use aliases, avoid anyone wearing the swastika, and keep an eye out for danger. I'll send you a telegram as soon as I've figured out what's going wrong."*

As soon as he had seen his parents off, Waller immediately ran off to visit his friend, Gunther, a fellow politician in the German People's Party and deputy in the Reichstagg. He hoped Gunther would have some ideas to help him along, and possibly be informed about what was so special about dock number 4.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------*​
> 
> Anderson appears like a rather obtuse individual, as far as George can tell he didn't understand anything of what he was saying, although he seemed happy that the good doctor was going with him. *"Sure sure, take your time, I'll be waiting you downstairs." *he says, and exits the room hastily.




*"Ok, I'll be right down."* 
George went to the other room to talk to Doctor Bandervols and Cathy to tell them that he was being called to do some consulting for the government.  ...
*"No, I'm not sure how long it will take.  You'll have to continue the work here without me for a little while.  When I get back, I'll just have to catch up to whatever strides you've made."*

George continued picking through his notes and miscellaneous items for his most important stuff to take with him.

As he was about to head for the door, he thought to shake hands with Doctor Bandervols and Cathy before leaving, but then he thought, [No, that might make them think I leaving for a long time.  Besides, I'll probably be back in a few days, at most, to talk to them about some aspect of this NOVA project.  Hmmm, I wonder if NOVA is supposed to be classified?  Oh, well, the government man will let me know it is.  ...  At any rate, I'll be back here for one reason or another before Cathy runs out of work.  ....]

George's thoughts drift onto the NOVA project as he absently says *"See you later."* and goes out to the waiting car.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2009)

*----------Waller Ackermann------------​*

Waller's father and mother closed the door; the man's hand shaking. He hears his son's orders, and nods, his eyes wide open as well as his mouth. It has been a while since he heard shots. As Waller handed him the money, he seems to regain some confidence. Waller's mother can't hold her tears and hugs her son, kissing him in his forehead. Waller's father takes his wife, and both ran away, towards the train station. 
Gunther's house was on the other side of the city, not too far from there. Waller felt the rush and the adrenaline in his heart; it has been a while. The retired soldier runs through the streets, dodging people and creates, hanged cloth and barrels that decorate the streets of the suburbs. 
Waller turns to the right, and about a block from his position, there was a soldier walking by. He spotted him, and gave the voice of halt, before starting to shoot! The first bullet hit a barrel full of water, spilling it when the barrel cracked. 

OOC: You go first.
[sblock=Status and statistics]
Waller (Unharmed)
Soldier (Unharmed)

Soldier's stats:
Hp 39
Init +1
Spd 30 ft
Defense 15
Atk(Sharps carbine) +6 for 2d10 dmg
SV Fort +6, Ref+3, Will +7
[/sblock]

*
----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------​*
Cathy and the old man bid you farewell, as if George was returning tomorrow. 
Carrying his things with him, George met Anderson at the door, who helped him with the equipment. After loading the stuff in the trunk, Anderson opened the side seat for George and he sat at the drivers seat.
And the car drove off.
It was a peaceful trip by the city, the day was nice. The car took some turns and after half an hour, Anderson headed to the road leaving the city.
*"We are going to a research facility, a few miles from New York." *Anderson explained. After another half hour, the car pulled to the right, and entered what seemed like a cereal and grains processing plant. Both Anderson and Wilkinson got out of the car and headed towards the entrance. The door opened to reveal an eldery man, apparently a farmer. Seeing Anderson, his charade banished. *"Anderson, it was about time. I presume you are Dr Wilkinson, a pleasure to make your acquittance. Chief Charleston is eager to meet you. I'll have one of the boys picks your stuff up."* the old man pointed at his back, inviting you two in.
The first room seemed like a typical rural house, but Anderson knew better. He pulls out of his pocket a small device, and plunged it in a picture on the wall. Some of the floor planks cleared, revealing a secret stair! *"Right this way professor."* he said.
At the end of the stairs, behind a wrenched wooden door, Georged behold something spectacular. A huge underground research facility, full of people coming and going, people in lab-coats, others holding long arms, apparently military, others dressed like Anderson, a perfectly organized chaos. 
*"This way doctor" *Anderson leads George to an office that towers over the ground-level activity. There's a sign on the door, that reads "Overseer Charleston" 
As soon as the door opens, the scholar notes a man, standing with his hands at his back, studding the movement of the people from the window. He turns to meet George. 
*"Ah, finally, Dorctor  George Wilkinson, I presume. It's an enormous pleasure to meet you at last. I've red a lot about you and your work. I imagine you have all sorts of questions." *George notes that Charleston winks at Anderson, and the man leaves silently.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 9, 2009)

Waller dives behind the nearest source of cover while readying his rifle. (Preferably he takes cover behind the corner of a wall which would give him a +7 cover bonus to defense. Otherwise he dives behind a barrel or crate.) He then takes a shot at his pursuer, hoping to disable him.[sblock=OOC]InvisibleCastle is down right now. Waller has a +9 to fire his rifle for 2d10 damage with a 20 critical threat range. Remember if the damage overcomes the soldier's massive damage threshold (his Constitution score) he has to roll a DC 15 Fortitude save or fall to -1.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2009)

*----------Waller Ackermann------------​*
Rushing behind a set of pilled crates, Waller aims, and pulls the trigger.
His aim goes wide, as he is a little rusty from the lack of action in the past time.  The soldier decides to take cover as well, and takes another shot at Waller. The bullet hits the crates harmlessly. 



_OOC: Uh loved the tip, keep them coming as I'm quite inexperienced in d20 combat. Also, next time you move, state the position of your character with a letter and number reference on the map, just to avoid confusions. _

EDIT: Just now I noticed I didn't upload the map in the previous post! Hah


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 9, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Chief of police, Mark Alefning, a polish man in his 50's who treated Jasper like his own son, decided that the police must do something about the Mortello menace. Mark knew better than sending a strike team to a mafia fortress. He called Jasper to his office, the 5th of February.
> *"Son, your relatives are planning something big, something really big and nasty for tha city." he said, pointing him with his pipe. "Al Capone was enough trouble by himself, now he has allied with the Mortello. I tell you, I'm worried a lot about what might happen if we don't act now. I'll make you lead of this case, make up an infiltration team, and go to Al Capone's club. It's rumored he has most of his intelligence there. Al will be out tonight, we have reports that he'll join Arturo Mortello for dinner, and probably discuss the details of their moves in the future, so he'll not be in the middle. I won't sent you there if Capone was around, we lost two units to him an his men, they are deadly."* The chief waits for questions, if there are none, he'll rush Jasper out, to get to work.




"Hmm, interesting, my family is stirring again. Well then, how much time do I have to put together a group, what is my main objective, and what is considered proper force for such a mission?" Jasper askes as he grabs a pen off of the desk and begins twirling it in his fingers. His cold blue eyes are analyzing every motion of Mark's face, more as an instinct than him being untrusting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2009)

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
*"You have until..." *Mark looks at the wall clock.* " 9 o'clock. Capone will be out at 9:30-10 pm. Your main objective is to retrieve, is any, the clues or papers, or whatever you can find, that gives us a lead on where, when and how will be this strike."* He pauses for a moment. *"And for force, heck, kill any thug you can, those people are scum, if you don't put a bullet in their brains, they'll shot someone 5 minutes later."* he offers


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 9, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> ... *"Ah, finally, Dorctor  George Wilkinson, I presume. It's an enormous pleasure to meet you at last. I've red a lot about you and your work. I imagine you have all sorts of questions." *George notes that Charleston winks at Anderson, and the man leaves silently.




 George thinks for a moment.  *"Well, first, I'm curious about the research going on here.  Second, what uses could and what uses would that research be put to?  Third, what exactly do you want me to do here?"* 

George shifts his weight from one foot to the other and continues.  *"I usually consider my discoveries and inventions to be mine.  I patent/copyright my inventions/discoveries.  I am willing to give those who support my research first licensing rights.  Even exclusive rights for appropriate compensation.  So, fourth, what would be the terms for backing my research and/or for being part of the research teams working in this research center."*

*"I don't mean to be a problem to you.  It's just that with my present research, I'm well on the way to being able to finance my own research.  If I'm to put that on hold, then I would like to know that either I'm to be compensated or that there is a very good reason for doing what I am to do here."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 9, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"You have until..." *Mark looks at the wall clock.* " 9 o'clock. Capone will be out at 9:30-10 pm. Your main objective is to retrieve, is any, the clues or papers, or whatever you can find, that gives us a lead on where, when and how will be this strike."* He pauses for a moment. *"And for force, heck, kill any thug you can, those people are scum, if you don't put a bullet in their brains, they'll shot someone 5 minutes later."* he offers




"Alright then, I geuss I'm using the knife. Thanks Mark won't let you down." Jasper says as he stands up an puts on his hat and jacket. He walks out of the office and goes to the resturant that he will have to infiltrate to get a lay of the land.
When he steps outside he takes out a stick of gum and begins chewing as he walks. As he walks he thinks about how he will get in, the two options he sees is to get in through the back door and come in through the kitchen door to the back or make reservations for two he shows up pretends that his date never showed. He is not pleased of either option because he isn't getting as close as he wants to but he will have to make do, hoefully one of them goes to the bathroom so he can take him out and maybe get some info in the process. When he arrives at the resturant he just leans up aginst a wall on the opposite side of it.

[sblock]
What time is it right now?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2009)

OOC: Remember: The meeting is going to take place other place, Jasper is supposed to sneak into Al Capone's club and retrieve whatever clues he can find. When jasper gets out of Mark's office the clock hits 9 o´clock.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 10, 2009)

As soon as Waller sees the soldier duck behind cover, he leaps out from behind the barrels and crates and flees to the east (away from the soldier). He then darts into the nearest alley in hopes of losing his pursuer.[sblock=OOC]When being chased in an urban environment in d20, the pursued and the chaser both roll a Dexterity check. If the pursued character wins, he shakes the chaser off his trail by zig-zagging through the alleys and byways and gets away. If the chaser wins, he catches up to the pursuer (who is now out of breath and unable to run at full speed thus forcing a confrontation).
Waller's Dex check: 20[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 10, 2009)

Once again Percy has to stop to think. He quickly realises that its no good deciding what to wear until they have decided what they are going to do. "OK. Give me a few minutes to think things through." Percy continues to think and a few minutes later continues. "I still don't think we have a  chance of blending in down there. Most of the dockers know each other, at least by sight, and sailors won't be snooping around on the dock. That leaves an invasion by outsiders, thus back to my original idea of using customs as cover. Originally, I though about everyone in suits but now I think that dressing the strike group as dockers has merit. They could have been recruited as muscle, to move boxes. Ben and I will go dressed as we are and pretend to be actual customs officers. How does that sound. 

As for the targets. I suggest that we search Long's warehouses first. If we don't find anything there, we will have to search the ships. We could be in for a long night but somehow I don't think they will allow us to search where we might find something."

"So, can anyone find and holes or does anyone have any additional ideas or comments?"

[sblock=OOC"]VV

I am assuming that Long's dock area consists of wharfs and warehouses. I
am also assuming that the warehouses belong to Long. Please let me know
if either assumption is wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2009)

OOC: I'm at work now, I'll update everyone later toda. Will edit this post.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 10, 2009)

After a small while of looking at the resturant where his people will be meeting he moves off to his apartment to get what he needs and figure out a plan. He walks about two blocks till he gets to his apartment. He walks in and moves to the elevator swiftly, but someone sneaks in the elevator he was going to go into making him pause and move over to the next one. Jasper hates getting to close to people unless it comes down to his job then it's the exact opposite, it's a testament to his skills. He finally catches one of the elevators going up and gets to his 24th story apartment.
He walks in and throws his keys into the basket landing as they always do. he then goes to his coffee table and opens up his disguise kit and starts thinking about who he should be. He is also trying to dredge up memories of the base of opperations.

[sblock=OCC]
Could you give me some details of where he has to go?
do you need a disguise check for him to make the disguise or only when someone looks at him?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2009)

*----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------​*

*“Well, these facilities and others all around the country are military research laboratories, that cover the government’s need of new technology. We are a relatively new branch of the pentagon. The main use of the NOVA project is classified. All I can say is that it will be used in warfare. I want you to make NOVA possible doctor.
As for patents: You’ll be working for the USA government, and as a liberal country, we wont deny you the right to patent your discoveries, although said patentation will have to wait until the pentagon approves it. We will cover any expenses and provide you with whatever you might need to make NOVA possible. 
I understand your preoccupation. This might sound sudden, but you must understand, that the government has reasons to believe that there might be another war soon. If we can have such advanced pieces of technology as the NOVA, the war will be shorter, and that’s good for everyone.”*  Charleston finishes. He reaches to someplace under his desk and pulls a small box. He opens it and takes out a cigar, and lights it with matches. *“Cigar?” *he offers one to George. *“So tell me professor, what do you think now?”*



*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*


Jasper spends some time preparing his disguise. He thinks about someone that could go unnoticed on a night club, someone who no one looks at. Cleaning personal was the choice.
After finishing the last details, Jasper mentally went over the dispositions of the club:
A big front door, and windows, and a small back door on one side of the alley. There was the emergency ladder too, or the upper windows. Otherwise the place was completely inaccessible. 
For what he could see from the window, Jasper remembers a big front saloon, and a small kitchen In the back. The stairs going up, where next to the front door. Of the second floor, where he suspects Al Capone keeps his office, he was not able to see nothing. 
The time was almost 9, so Jasper picked up his keys from the basket, checked his gun and ammo, take a last look at the disguise on the mirror, and headed to Al Capone’s club.
The ride was short, and Jasper was again at the place. The lights were on, and several cars were parked next to the club. Lots of people were trying to enter the place, but it seemed they had no more room. However, people still waited outside. Women wearing hats, long dresses and gloves, and the men with hat and suits.
The alleys seemed empty, either the one with the emergency ladder and the  one with the back-door.

OOC: Hope those details help. Disguise checks will be made when he interacts. 

*
----------Waller Ackermann----------​*


Waller darts away from the soldier, who immediately begins the chase. Both men run as fast as they can, through the suburbs, dodging people and merchandise, jumping over cars and fences. Waller was quicker and stronger, and managed to jump a large fence. The soldier attempted the same feat, but felt back and lost track of Waller. 
 After getting far enough, Waller returned to his original path, to Gunther’s home. After a few minutes of walking, Waller hit the house. He approached the back door, and knocked. The door opened under his hand. The soldier took a peek in. The house was a mess. Waller entered the home, expecting the worse, luger at the ready. There was a note over the table, where many of the scattered things appear to have been pushed aside to make room for the piece of paper. 

_“Cathrina:
The militars were here, they searched the house. I was lucky to escape in one piece. I’ve left the city hopefully. I can’t take you with me without risking your life. Don’t stay at the house, they will probably be back. I left you some money here, go to the docks, to warehouse number 4 and speak to Rodolf Vanderken, he’ll take care of you. I hope I’ll see you again soon my love.  Destroy the letter.
Love, Gunther.”_

On the floor there are some paper bags, full of fruits and vegetables, and a woman’s hat. The money mentioned on the letter is nowhere to be found. Apparently, Guther’s wife already red the letter, took the money and ran away.




*----------Percy Ambleton-Smythe----------​*



*“Great idea boss. I see no hole in that plan”* says E444, E555 nods and E333 smiles approvingly. 
Only Ben frowns. *“And how should we be moving exactly? I took a map of the docks and warehouses. These are Long’s warehouses and docks; this is an area where the personal loads opens and manipulates cargo. There are also other warehouses which don’t belong to Long.”* Ben explained over the map.


OOC: Attached is a map of the docks.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 12, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------​*
> 
> 
> *“Well, these facilities and others all around the country are military research laboratories, that cover the government’s need of new technology. We are a relatively new branch of the pentagon. The main use of the NOVA project is classified. All I can say is that it will be used in warfare. I want you to make NOVA possible doctor.
> ...




George stands there pondering what he has just heard.  After a moment, he catches up to the offer of a cigar.  *"No thank you.  The ashes and smoke tend to effect lab readings, especially when dealing with light."* 
He shifts a little and then continues, *"A good strong weapon can be a good defense.  OK, I'm in."* Perhaps naively, he adds, *"We'll work out the details as we make progress on NOVA.  Now, if I can see what work and progress has been done, I'll have a better idea of what you have, and what I'll need to do to help this project along.  Who knows?  Maybe you already have all the pieces and just need a fresh pair of eyes to put them in the right order."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2009)

*----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------​*
Charleston stores his cigars, and walks beside George, placing a hand on his shoulder, he leads him out, as he says *"I like your positiveness my good doctor, you are my kind of scientist. Let me show you what we have, and introduce you to doctor Emersz"* the man smiles.
The pair walk down the stairs and head to a separately area of the huge place. After a series of control entrances, George and Charleston reach a maximum security lock. Charleston nods at the guards, who unlock and open the heavy door.
Inside, the laboratory is a three stories facility, equipped with things George has only dreamed about. Many technicians and scientists walks through the place in lab coats with papers and devices in their hands. Charleston pats George's back again. *"Doctor Wilkinson, welcome to the NOVA project."*
He leads George across the corridors to an office.
Inside, a man working on some strange device, somehow familiar to George, takes out his goggles and approaches the pair. The man is an african american around his 50, with black hair mixed with some grey hair.
He vigorously shakes George's hand *"Doctor Wilkinson, I confess this is an honor sir! James Emersz. I've followed your work closely sir, I'm glad mister Charleston has recruited you to give us a hand. I must admit your discoveries are as fascinating as they are puzzling. It took us a year of work to duplicate you Wilkinson's Dermal Regenerating Ray. Of course we acquire the needed rights, but even with the plans and schematics, it was not easy. Light is a tricky lady to dance with, but you know that better than I do."*
Charleston gives a compromise smile before speaking *"Very well gentlemen, I'll leave you alone to know each other. Anything you need doctor, you don't have but to ask. Goodbye"* the man leaves George and James alone.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 13, 2009)

Jasper begins moves to the alley with the and walks up to the door and tries the door. "Your nameis Franklin Thompson,your new here. If someone askes why your tryinfg to come throught this door it's because you forgot something and still couldn't remeber what it was, you were embarassed so you thought you could sneak in so you wouldn't get caught" Jasper tells himself as his hand grips the door knob.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2009)

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
As Jasper opens the unlocked door, a man dressed just like him rushes out, almost crushing with him, carrying a big can full of kitchen waste. The man trips over the short stairs, and falls down, rolls until he hits the brick wall on the other side. The trash can rolls over too, covering the man with trash. *"Lucky me" *thought Jasper. 
He stepped into a busy kitchen, chefs and cookers, along with waiters and cleaning personal spawn all over the place, busy each with their activities. 
Jasper can spot the door to the main room, guarded by the chief waiter. Jasper knows the man won't let any cleaning guy go in that room. Scanning the kitchen, Jasper also spots two doors. One is the bathrooms, and the other seems like a provisions storage room. Some of the waiters and cooks go into that room, as well as into the bathroom.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 13, 2009)

Jasper checks the mans pulse who just fell through the door to see what state he is in. While he does this he grabs the man's wallet to checkfor I.D.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2009)

The man's fine, althoug unconsious. No one seems to have notice the accident. The man is named William Smith.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 14, 2009)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

When Ben explained that Long had more that one warehouse Peter's face fell. "I had originally though of being fairly obvious and driving up to the door. However, it occurs to me that if Y235 agent is still alive and we make the wrong choice, they might kill him and dispose of the body before we realise our mistake."

"How about this for a plan, instead:

-	we borrow a van from the transport pool and park it outside the dock area.

-	striking force group C stay with the van, while Ben and I walk up to the docks and have a look around. 

-	if we are questioned we use customs as a cover.

-	in case of trouble we use a whistle to signal the strike group.

After that we will need to play it by ear.

The question then becomes, Do Ben and I wear suits or a customs uniform?"

Percy is not too happy with the plan, as it has too many holes. However, its the best he can come up with and Ben does not seem to have a better one.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 14, 2009)

George follows Charleston into the labs observing the technicians and scientists all around as he walks.  Upon being introduced to Doctor James Emersz, George eyes him a moment as Doctor Emersz talks about George's work.  

George listens to Doctor Emersz's statement and then Charleston takes his leave.  *"Did you build it with the 'simplified control panel'?  It makes it much more complicated but allows anyone with basic technical skills to operate the unit.  It's much more expensive, but I see it as a way for emergency rescue people, even common soldiers on the battle field, to save lives."*

Then some possible recognition dawns in George eyes.  He says to Doctor Emersz, *"Doctor Emersz, didn't you write the article on using a beam of light with a machine for the high speed transmission of teletype style messages?  As I remember, you said that mechanical machines are not yet fast enough to keep up with the message speeds possible with light-beam messaging.  Have you thought about using a spinning drum with 80 columns and each column has every character and punctuation mark?  Solenoid driven hammers under each column, driving the paper and ribbon against the drum, would allow an entire line of a message to be typed in a tenth of a second, maybe less."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 14, 2009)

Jasper waits for a few seconds then walks into the kitchen then moves toward the bathroom while keeping an eye on the chef guarding the door.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 15, 2009)

*"Scheise,"* Waller mutters under his breath. *"It seems all roads lead to warehouse number 4. Idiot frau didn't even destroy the letter and I wouldn't be surprised if someone else already got to it. Looks like I'll be showing up to a big party."*

Waller pulls out his cigarette lighter and burns the note. He then gathers a few fruits and vegetables from among those lying on the ground and stuffs his pockets, thinking he might need some food later. When he has filled his pockets, he skulks out of the house and into the alleys of Heidelberg.

Waller sticks to the shadows, hoping to avoid confrontations with the police or any other men with guns. Once he makes it to the river, he begins to search for warehouse #4.

Hide: 13
Move Silently: 11

OOC: Heidelberg is inland about 70 km south of Frankfurt. So I am assuming the only docks you are referring to are on the river since the city is far away from the North Sea.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2009)

*----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------​*Emersz studies you as you speak. “We never thought about it, it could save many lives indeed.”
As you speak of Emersz’s work, he smiles, apparently happy. *“Well, you honor me, you know some of my work. Yes, we tried that, but the problem was in the receiver devices, most of the message was lost due to interference, and improper channeling of the beam. It could only be used at short range, between places too far away one from another, dispersion of light made most of the message, illegible.” *He explains.
*“But let us worry about your part in this NOVA project. I’ve been the lead scientist in this area for about 5 years. Your places is beside me: two heads think better than one, especially when we are speaking of your head doctor. Now, we had some serious deal of problems lately, mainly due to overheating of the devices, and range of the beam. Follow me”*
Emerzs leads George to a side lab, where several prototypes are deployed over simulation terrain. A pair of technicians with black gloves and thick goggles looked at both of you. “Gloves and goggles for us please.” Emerzs said, and one of the technicians get them their gloves and goggles, before returning to his work. Emerzs turned on the simulation, and the prototypes began to move.
One of them was built like a tank, with a high turret equipped with a set of mini mirrors, and some amplifier devices, some of them George recognize as designed by himself, others he has never saw. The little tank moved several inches, towards a piece of lead on the simulator terrain, and focused it’s turret over it. A flashing light shot from the mirrors, and hit the metal piece. After 5 seconds the metal was bright red. But the tank, began to smoke. Emmersz pulled a lever, and the tank stopped. He pulled another lever, and another one of the prototypes, this one built like truck with an even bigger device and what George recognizes as a cooling unity. It sustained the ray longer, but not enough. Like those, 5 other prototypes came and had the same problem, each with larger cooling systems. Emersz turned the simulator off.
*“And that’s the story of my life.”*






*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*Jasper makes it to the bathroom. There is one waiter there, who as Jasper enters the bathroom, heads to the toilet, and closes the door behind him, the door bounces, opening slightly. 
The doors can be locked from the inside.


*----------Waller Ackermann----------​*
The alleys of Heidelberg provide much cover for the ex-soldier, as he makes his way to the small fishing docks. Waller stops for a moment, and hears something. He turns to see a child playing with a rag doll. He was too nervous, he had to control himself. 
The small tower made of wood the docks have was visible now, perhaps 10 blocks away from Waller’s position.
He rushes towards the docks, he’ll find out what was happening, why was people so afraid, and why was the government after him, and after the German People's Party’s people. 
Oblivious to him, someone was following…

_OOC: Make a DEX roll._

*----------Percy Ambleton-Smythe----------​*
*“That’s a great plans, don’t mind the holes, if we play our cards well, we’ll be fine. I think suits will suit us.” *Ben chuckled. *“I’ll visit the guys from transport to give us the van.  Are we going tomorrow morning or today, at the afternoon boss?”*

OOC: Check the OOC thread for your gun!


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 15, 2009)

{OOC: This is long.  If you want, skip to the last 2 paragraphs to get the gist of this whole post.}

George watches each demonstration intently.  When they are done, he says, *"I've noticed a couple of things and I need to verify a couple more.  First, let's verify the two things I suspect.  This will be a crude test but should tell me if what I suspect is true.  I need a sheet of paper.  Dip it in water and stick it to the front of the target."*  Once the paper is in place and people have moved back and have their protective gear on, *"Fire that prototype for only a half second."*  After the test fire, *"Notice the burn pattern.  The center spot on the paper was burned through.  But also notice that everywhere within a 6 inch radius of the burn spot, the paper is nearly dry and warm.  The water has been heated.  Even though your lenses have been focused for the infrared light, a considerable portion still escapes focus with distance."*

*"What I'm about to tell you is one of the most important things you're learn about light.  Natural light, any light that was produced by nature or man so far is chaotic light.  The prototype is firing chaotic light.  Chaotic light has 2 main properties.  The first, and most easily seen, is color.  Put a prism in front of a sun beam and you see that the white light of the sun is made up of several colors.  At least 8  that are known.  Yes, I said 8, not 7."*  George sets up a prism close to the target and places a new wet sheet of paper on the target.  Everyone moves back.  *"OK, fire again for a half second."*  After the test fire, *"You saw the colors of the rainbow on the paper?  But notice that the burn spot is beyond where the red light hit the paper.  This tells us 2 things.  One, the 7 colors of the rainbow did 'not' burn the paper.  They do 'not' heat the target as much.  They do us little good.  They are wasted energy.  The second thing, most of the burned portion of the paper is under infrared color.  Your prototype is using 4 or more times the energy that is needed to burn the target.  You need a light generator that only produces the infrared color.  That will cut the heat generated in the prototype by 4 or more times."*

*"Now, the second property of chaotic light is that it works against itself.  Let me show you in your ripple tank."*  George sets up 5 different ripple generators all running at the same speed but not synchronized.  *"See how each wave from each generator hits the wall at a different time.  See how high each wave goes up the wall.  Now watch what happens when all the waves are synchronized."*  George synchronizes all the generators.  *"Now, see how much farther up the wall the combined wave travels."* 

George lets that sink in and then points to the prototype.  *"That unit is producing un-synchronized light.  Some waves are pushing high at the same time that some are pulling low.  The waves are fighting each other and producing only a fraction of the power on the target.  You need either a generator that produces only synchronized infrared light or a special lens that only lets light of a narrow synchronization through and reflects the rest back to bounce through the system till it is in synchronization.  Second, you need your generator to produce light that is moving in only one direction.  Not all directions like a candle.  Mirrors and lenses to make an omnidirectional light go in one direction isn't good enough.  All the light has to be generated going in only one direction, all in exact parallel."*

George takes a breath.  *"That has been the focus of half of my research for the last 3 months."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2009)

*----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------​*
Emersz takes his goggles off* "You want to tell me that you've discovered all that in only 3 months?"* he lets an unbelieving smile out* "I.. I can't belive that! Even so, you argument is flawless. You are speaking of producing polarized light. but not only in two dimensions, in just one dimension, a line. And filtering the spectrum, er I mean, producing only one spectrum. What kind of materials would we need for such generator, and for the lenses themselves? Have you any idea of how to build them, or empower them?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 16, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------​*
> 
> Emersz takes his goggles off* "You want to tell me that you've discovered all that in only 3 months?"* he lets an unbelieving smile out* "I.. I can't belive that! Even so, you argument is flawless. You are speaking of producing polarized light. but not only in two dimensions, in just one dimension, a line. And filtering the spectrum, er I mean, producing only one spectrum. What kind of materials would we need for such generator, and for the lenses themselves? Have you any idea of how to build them, or empower them?"*




*"Oh, no, no.  I've been researching light based discoveries and inventions for years.  It's just the last 3 months, I've been trying to discover and/or produce a light wave synchronizer and a unidirectional light generator."*

*"I'm looking for a crystalline structure that will store energy, either from charging it with a light source to produce a strong pulse or maybe one that directly uses electricity to produce a continuous beam.  The charge based one, when charged, could be triggered to release all the energy at once and in the exact same direction.  I've been thinking maybe there's a crystal that would convert electricity directly to give a continuous beam of light.  I've already checked many, many naturally occurring elements and compounds with little to no success.  The few I've found so far that produce light from electricity don't produce it in infrared."* 

George's thoughts seem to drift as he thinks.  *"One line of research data is pointing me towards some variation of carbon based crystals, with trace elements for the desired light color.  But, to get something large enough for your project... What size beam does the NOVA project want?  A foot or so in diameter."*  George shakes his head.  *"I don't believe natural gems come in that size.  I'm beginning to think we may have to grow the crystals in the lab.  But that's never been done before with carbon based crystals, not to mention that size of crystals.  It would be it's own complete project.  The only advantage, cost wise, would be that carbon is cheap and easy to get."*

George ponders a little longer.  *"Of course, carbon based crystals may not be the way to go.  Maybe some liquid filled chamber.  That might allow for a conductive liquid, thus allowing a continuous beam.  But now we have to worry about making the elemental components of a liquid line up in such a way as to cause all the light produced to travel in only one direction, out the front of the canon."*

George sighs.  *"Such is the way of research.  Every possible solution seems to have new problems."*


{OOC: Don't let me hog too much GM time.  We can go into generic 'Research' skill mode any time you need to.}


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 16, 2009)

Jasper turns on the tap and begins washing his hands. "Excuse, I'm new here my name is Franklin Thompson, I don't know a lot about the place could you tell me about the army sergeant who is garding the door?" Jasper askes him as he washes his hands. Jasper at this point is well aware of his options and moves one hand and locks the door.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2009)

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------*

*"Oh, haven't noticed you, I thought you were the new guy who would replace the ol' Walter. You mean Carl? He's no sargent at all, although sometimes he belives he is, heh, I think that the fact that he is in charge of kitchen security has went up to his head." *says the waiter from the bathroom.


*----------Dr. George Wilkinson----------*

OOC: I'm actually loving your role playing so far. Will update George later.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 16, 2009)

"Ben. While you're sorting out transportation, I'll go brief the strike group. Then we can meet up in T's office. After that we can commence the mission.

We definitely need to go today. If agent Y235 is still alive, they may be waiting for night to kill him and dispose of the body."

Percy then proceeds to the strike group's office. "Gentlemen. We have a mission. One of our agents disappeared shortly after sending in a report of strange happenings on one of the docks. So we have set up a follow up mission. First priority is rescuing the agent, if he is still alive. Second priority is determining exactly what is going on. It has been decided that sending further agent would not be effective. Therefore, we are planning a cover raid using customs as a front. That's where you gentlemen come in. Please collect your equipment and proceed to room E23 to pick up your uniforms. Meanwhile I going to brief T and will meet you in the transport bay. I'll provide a more detailed briefing once we are on our way. Any questions." 

After answering any questions, Percy goes to meet Ben in T's office. On the way he stops in at the quartermaster's office and picks up a set of whistles.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 16, 2009)

"Oh really, well why is he sitting in front of that door?" Jasper says to the man as he turns around and leans up against the sink and whatches the door to the stall.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 20, 2009)

OOC: Not sure what this Dex check is for... Anyway, invisiblecastle is down again. Go ahead and roll it for me. +3 modifier.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2009)

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
*"Stopping you or anyone but waiters to enter the main lobby"* You hear the man getting up, and putting his pants back on.* "Costumers should not see you or the cooks"* The waiter shoots a glance at Jasper. *"... Wait a moment, you are not Franky!"* he frowns and stands at the defensive, looking with fear at the now locked door.


*--------------Dr. George Wilkinson-------------​*
Emersz ponders George's words, and frowns at one point. *"Actually, there are reports of a newly discovered source of carbon crystals near the alps in Europe. We could travel there and speak with the local authorities to get in the excavation and see if there is something similar to what we could need. Preliminary reports say that there are some of the biggest gems found in history."* He nods to himself as he speaks. *"When could you travel to Spain doctor?"* he asks with a smile.


*----------------Waller Ackermann---------------*​
Waller makes it to the docks without problems. Whatever was chasing him, lost track of the quick soldier.
The docks are mostly made of wood planks over the massive wooden support pillars, there are several boats, from tiny, one person boats, to bigger vessels. Warehouses spawn near the docks, people coming and going from them, to the boats, carrying fish full crates and sacks of products, to store in the warehouses. Some fishes are salted first, and can be seen drying under the sun. The wooden watchtower raises over the activity.
Warehouse number 4 is easy to locate, apparently similar to the others, although closed, there doesn't seem to be anyone coming or going from this particular warehouse. Of note is that this one has the windows obscured by curtains of wood planks, apparently not working as storage.
From a safe distance, Waller studies the warehouse. There is a front door, and a side door, the main door is a two sided one, and has a chain with a lock, rusted by the passing of time. The side door however, seems to be functional. 


*------------Percy Ambleton-Smythe------------​*
Ben nods and departs to prepare the vehicles, as Percy heads to the strike team's quarters, in the mean time, agents E set up the costumes.
The strike team seems pretty capable, and after a few tactical questions, they all prepare their weapons and go to get their costumes. The officer in charge, Timothy Grunt is a veteran of the first world war, and good policeman.* "Count on us sir"* he says, before Percy exits the room, walking up to the quartermaster's office to grab the whistlers. 
He then heads up to T's office. Ben is walking up there too, and both meet when the door opens, and T, hands at his back, appears in the door. *"Very well gentlemen, I want to hear the procedures for today. Quick!"*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 20, 2009)

Jasper reacts quickly, draws his gun, and closes the ground between him and the man. "Now your not making this any easier for either of us."Jasper says to the man as he pushes him back into the stall and points his gun against the mans chin "Stay quiet and I don't have to do anything I don't have to, I have a simple mission that I'm not willing to jeporadize due to one person. Now that we understand each other we can make a trade, the info you know to me and your life from me, sounds fair?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2009)

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
The man raises his hand over his head. He looks at the gun while Jasper speaks, nodding at him. He manages tu mumble *"Y-Yes sir, sounds f-fair. What do you n-need."*


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 21, 2009)

George only takes a moment to respond, with excitement, *"Crystalline carbon of that size occurring naturally.  That's fantastic."*  He thinks for a moment more.  *"The alps by way of Spain.  Sure.  I just need to pack a few clothes and a couple of expeditionary items and I'll be ready to go."*


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 21, 2009)

Waller pulls out his Luger P08, then carefully and quietly checks the door handle on the side door to see if it is open. (If not, he will take 20 on a Strength check to break it down. Total: 22. If that doesn't work he fire his pistol at the lock at point blank range--off to the side to avoid getting hit by the ricochet.)

Once the door is open, he slowly peeks inside. (If dark, he will slink along the wall until he finds a light switch.)


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 21, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
> 
> 
> The man raises his hand over his head. He looks at the gun while Jasper speaks, nodding at him. He manages tu mumble *"Y-Yes sir, sounds f-fair. What do you n-need."*




"I'm glad that we are at an understanding, now tell me everything you can about the layout of this place. The longer you keep talking the longer I keep my trigger finger up so get going." Jasper says to the man calmly as he looks straight into his eyes with his own cold stare.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 21, 2009)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

Percy and Ben enter T's office but don't even bother to sit down. "Right chief, the highlights. If you need more details just ask.

Ben has already arranged for transport and E branch is sorting out dockers uniforms for the strike group; who are on the way to pick them up. When we have finished briefing you, we will all meet up in the transport bay and drive to the docks. Once there, the strike group will stay in the van as backup in case of trouble. Meanwhile Ben and I will have a look around and try to find agent Y235. We will also keep an eye out for whatever Y235 found. If we are approached, we will say we are from customs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2009)

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
The man gulps, obviously scared. *"Well, hm, this is the bathroom, the other room is the kitchen, the small room next to this one is the service room for storing products and cleaning stuff....ehm...the main lobby is behind the man there, and it's a big saloon, full of tables and chairs, and hmm... there's the stairs in the lobby that leads up into mister Capone's offices, where we are not able to go into. There's always 4 or 5 of his thugs there, when he's in. B-But he left today with all his guards to some dinner. I-I know nothing more, I swear! I-I have a baby girl, please don't kill me sir"* The man looks like he's going to cry. 

*--------------Dr. George Wilkinson-------------​*
Emersz nods at George's words and leads him to the main area, out of the research department. *"Well, that's the farthest I'll go for now, I'm sure mister Andrade will drive you home, or at the university if you so wish. I¡ll inform Charleston of your decision. If you need something, call at this number"* He hands George a presentation card with a phone number * Very well then doctor, it's been a pleasure. We'll meet tomorrow here, I'm sure I'm as eager as you to see those diamonds.* he says with a with a smile before turing away and walking towards the tower of Charelston. Seconds after, Andrade arrives. *"Professor, I hope you enjoyed your time here. Is there anywhere you'll like me to drive you?"*


*----------------Waller Ackermann---------------*​
Waller makes it to the door without anyone spotting him. The soldier tests the handle, and is effectively locked. The door mostly made of rotten wood planks creaks and breakes under the physical prowess of Waller.
It's dark inside, although some light filtering among the rotten celling, lighting particular things. Waller can spot a pile of crates, a car, the front portion of the mail truck of the men who visited him in the morning. Now it has several bullet holes. Also of interest is a workbench with several tools and a portion of the wall, that reveals a panel for lights, apparently. 
As strange as it might seem, warehouse number 4 does not smell like a tuna can.
The soldier remains still, but beside the noise from the activity outside, he can't hear nothing inside the warehouse, apart from the wind playing among the planks. 


*------------Percy Ambleton-Smythe------------​*
Ben follows Percy in, and remains silent as his partner explains the details of the mission. T smiles shortly and says* "Very well agents, you have my approval for this mission, got on your way now, I'll be waiting for your reports tomorrow."* he says, and takes out a pen, to write on some folders he has on the desktop. *"What are you both waiting for? GO!"* he commands.
The pair exits the office hastily and heads to the vehicle bay. Timothy and his men are already dressed up and waiting. All get into the van, and drive off, towards the docks. *"T likes you ah mate?"* says Ben, without taking his eyes from the road, he's driving. *"Ah?"* he insists and turns shortly to watch Percy in the face, before returning his eyes to the road.
 Eventually, the van reaches destination. At the entrance, Ben's charming personality grants safe passing without questions, and the van circulates inside the docks, and parks next t one of the other docks. *"Let's leave the van here, to not raise any suspicious. If Long's goons came here asking questions, we work for the other guys of this warehouse, right?"* Timothy nods silently. Ben loads his gun and places it inside his clothes, and looks at Percy *"Well, I follow you boss" *


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2009)

*\\\\\\\\\\\Striking News of the 5th of February of 1930///////////*​
The russian Czar Ivan IV (Ivan The Terrible) was found, frozen in a block of ice, by traditional fishermen in Russian waters. The body was beloved to be buried in Moscu, excavations are being performed at the site to exhume the body. The block was transported his afternoon to a russian scientific facility. 


_(Striking News is a sections all characters know about, so read it. These are world news of great importance everyone knows just to be in a city. Each day will produce additional striking news.)_


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 26, 2009)

George had been thinking of what he might need when Andrade arrived.  *"Well, I suppose I need to go home and prepare for what is to come.  I'm to come back here tomorrow.  Should I arrange for my own transportation for tomorrow, so you people don't have to ferry me back and forth?"*

Whatever Andrad's answer, George will get his traveling gear ready be back here in the morning by 8 AM, earlier if they want that.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 26, 2009)

"You've pegged me as abad guy, I don't want to do anything that I don't have to. Now I understand that you have a family but I also have to think of my needs and I need you dead." Jasper smiles a bit and then pulls the trigger... there was only a click. He he brings the gun down and puts it back in his holster. Once he puts in he quickly put's all his weight behind a punch to the man, attempting to knock him out.

[sblock=Actions]
Punch: 1d4=4
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2009)

OOC: Frozen Messiah: Roll a 1d4 plus your Str


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 28, 2009)

Waller moves carefully over to the light panel, paying close attention to the sights and sounds of the warehouse and taking cover as he moves.

Spot = 27
Listen = 26

He keeps his pistol out, ready just in case there are assailants awaiting him in the darkness. Once he gets the lights on (assuming the power is not out for some reason), he begins poking around. He first examines the tools on the table to see what kind of work they are for.

Int. check = 8 (Add Knowledge ranks if necessary)
Wis. check = 5 (Add Profession ranks if necessary)
(He takes 20 searching the workbench for a total of 22.)

Next he moves to the mail truck and slowly opens the door while taking cover to the side. Unless he finds someone inside, he searches it thoroughly (again taking 20).

[sblock=OOC]Just another reminder. Heidelberg is located on a river in western Germany. It has no direct access to the sea, so tuna fishing would be impossible (as they are salt-water fish).[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 28, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Frozen Messiah: Roll a 1d4 plus your Str




[sblock]
I edited it in, I got a 4. Am I doing nonlethal damage with the fist because hat is what I was intending?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
Jasper delivers a short uppercut to the waiter.
The man surprised and in fear shock takes the punch hard and falls back on the toilet, unconscious. 
Quicksilver awaits a few seconds, no one seems to have heard the sound of the hit. 

_OOC: Unless you have combat martial arts, your unarmed attack is considered non lethal always. _

*
----------------Waller Ackermann---------------​*
Waller turns the switch, and he hears the power on the lights, as they flicker and finally they get on, one by one, each revealing a portion of the warehouse. The soldier remains silent and attentive for any nasty surprise, but there is none, at least at the moment. 
Ackerman closes to the workbench, and finds only rusty, spiderweb covered tools, that have not been used in a long long time. There's one object there that seems rather new, or at least of recent use: a Tire iron. 
Waller looks under the bench and sees a destroyed tire, probably due to gunshot. 
As Waller then continues to the truck, he notices that it is slightly inclined to the right, and the front right tire is missing, probably the one under the workbench. 
Slowly, Waller opens the door:
Inside, the driver seat is bloodstained and the keys are gone. There's a luger on the companion seat, Waller inspects it and seems to be out of ammo, and without the safe. 
Taking a look in the back of the truck, the soldier finds a machine gun, disguised with a cloth over it, and sets of helmets and combat armors. For the count, they seem to be destined for Waller and his family, if he had accepted to go with them. 
Everything else in the warehouse is covered with dirt and derbies. But Waller's knee eyes detect something: footprints in the wooden planks of the floor, coming and going from the workbench to the truck, and to a pile of crates and barrels covered with a dusty cloth. The footprints disappear under the crates, as i they were placed there after the man passed by. 


*--------------Dr. George Wilkinson-------------​*
The government car drives away from the concealed facility, and into the city again. It's dark now, the sun had set a few minutes before, and the night is moonless, and heavily clouded. 
As the car passes by a dark alley, Andrad suddenly pulls it over. His eyes are wider that you remembered, almost as if he was in some sort of trance. 
He stays like that for like 5 seconds, before turning his head to face you, not blinking, and completely stoic. 
He opens his mouth, and says *"I must kill Doctor George Wilkinson"* in a emotionless continuous tone, and with his hand, he searches for what George thinks it's a gun. 

_OOC: Roll initiative! Getting out of the car spends two move squares, like difficult terrain (DT)_


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 28, 2009)

*George Wilkinson 36/36*

Init (1d20+0=16)

It only takes George a moment to realize that 'something ain't right' with Andra.  George quickly moves to exit the vehicle.  (OOC:Assuming this is a 4-door vehicle) He slams the door shut and then moves to the back door and opens it to get to his pack. Opening his pack, George locates and pulls his weapon, a 44 Mag revolver. 
Once the revolver is aimed at Andra, George will give him only one warning to stay back.  If Andra does not, George will shoot.  George will attempt to shoot only to wound, not to kill, Andra.

(OOC:  If Georges actions end up covering more than one round, then I may have to modify my actions for the second round based on what is happening.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

OOC: Getting out of the car, opening the truck, pulling out your gun, ggetting the ammo and loading the gun will take all the time for this round. Consider it. You can have up to two of your inventions wit you, so keep that in mind too.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 28, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Getting out of the car, opening the truck, pulling out your gun, ggetting the ammo and loading the gun will take all the time for this round. Consider it. You can have up to two of your inventions wit you, so keep that in mind too.




OOC: I had assumed that my revolver was loaded.  If not, that's ok, although it should take longer to load it because it's a revolver, not a weapon with a clip.
When you say I can have 2 of my inventions with me, did you mean actually on my person?  Or did you mean, in my pack?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

OOC: In your pack of course. I don't know about the load gun, I don't think it's safe to travel with a loaded revolver on a pack.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 28, 2009)

*George Wilkinson 36/36*

(OOC: OK, Got it.)

So, George does pretty much as stated before.  If needed, he'll finish loading as his movement action in the second round while telling Andra to stay back.  If Andra does not, then Georges second round attack action will be to shoot Andra.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 28, 2009)

Once in the van, Percy agrees the signals with Timothy and his men and gives them whistles. Once stopped he gives Ben a whistle before checking his own gun. "Right Timothy we will be going. Remember, if you hear shots come running. Don't wait for a whistle."

Turning to Ben, Percy says "One final thing before we go. It we meet anyone, which one of us is going to do the talking?" After which Percy and Ben leave the van and head off towards the nearest of Long's warehouses.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

*----------Percy Ambleton-Smythe----------​*
*"You are mate, of course you are."* replies Ben with a smile, taking the whistle. 
Timothy takes the whistle as well and nods affirmatively to Percy. *"Take care out there sir"*

Both Pery and Ben make their way to the warehouse. 
There are several boats, from tiny, one person boats, to bigger vessels for cargo transportation around the world. Warehouses spawn near the docks, people coming and going from them, to the boats, carrying fish full crates and sacks of products, to store in the warehouses. There are some vehicles for cargo transportation, some oil tanks for petrol oil and the like. 
Long's warehouse is easy to locate, apparently similar to the others. There doesn't seem to be anyone coming or going from this particular warehouse.
From a safe distance, Pery and Ben studies the warehouse. There is a front door, and a side door, the main door is a two sided one. Over it is a big L and the shield of arms of Long's family. As the officers look out a bit, the door opens and a small cargo truck left to one of the big ships. As the door swings closed again, Percy sees a guard inside, armed with a long rifle.


*--------------Dr. George Wilkinson-------------*


Andrade seems to be fighting with the holster of his gun, which lets George get out of the car and reach for his gun in the trunk, load it and raise it just to look at the expressionless face of Andrare, aiming at him with his pistol. The shot came through the window and hit George in his left shoulder, not deadly but hurting.
He repeats *"I must kill Doctor George Wilkinson"* from inside the car, 

[sblock=Initiative and conditions]
16 George 30/36
14 Andrade 

Pistol shot: 14 vs AC hit for 6 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 28, 2009)

*George 30/36*

George, being behind the car, will duck down out of sight and move to position L8.  From there he'll peek around the edge of the car and shoot Andrare when he gets out of the car(Readied Action)

(OOC: Using car for cover{hoping for 9/10 cover = +10 defense})

Attack, round 2 (1d20+2=3)

(OOC: Oh, no!  A natural 1.  Assuming you run fumbles the same way as crits, here's the 'chance of fumble' roll.)
Attack, round 2, Fumble Chance (1d20+2=12)


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 29, 2009)

"Well that's a shame, I kind of liked the bugger. Oh well..." Jasper says to himself as he checks the pockets of the person finding a wallet and checking the I.D "Franklin Thompson, at least you will be able to see your kid and have a funny story to boot." Jasper begins undressing him and replacing his own clothes with Franklin's Chefs outfit. Once the clothing was replaced perfectly Jasper duct tapes Franklin's mouth shut and zip ties his hands and feet. Jasper then loads his gun looks at himself at the mirror, adjusts his hat and then walks out of the bathroom.

When Jasper leaves he makes a beelines towards the man at the door with a new idea in mind.

[sblock]
Thanks for clarifying, didin't want to kill the guy 
Is it okay that I ddin't role a search check because i intended that he took 20 and thought it would be enough?
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 29, 2009)

OOC: Er, "zip ties," also known as cable ties, weren't invented until 1958. Duct tape wasn't invented until 1942. Just FYI. Remember we are pre-WWII here. More likely Jasper gagged him with a kerchief and tied him up with twine or telephone wire.

Waller inspects the luger very carefully to make certain it isn't loaded. (I assume you meant there is no safety.) He sniffs the gun to check if it has been recently fired or if it was just unloaded. He then places it underneath his jacket on his backside. He can always use it later should he need to.

Upon opening the back door and seeing a machine gun, Waller is quite surprised. (I assume you mean an actual machine gun, and not a hand-held sub-machine gun. If not, let me know, as Waller will probably grab a sub-machine gun.) He looks through to armor to see if any of it is light (he is proficient with light armor). If so, he will take a few moments to put it on as long as it is in good condition. He also nabs a helmet.

When he notices the foot prints leading to the crates, Waller is intrigued. He carefully moves over to the crates, pistol in hand, then quickly removes the cloth. He holds his pistol out, ready to fire at a moment's notice in case anyone is hiding behind the crates or underneath the cloth. If the area is clear, he begins examining the crates (take 20 for 22 total). He looks to see if he can find any writing (he can read German, English, French, and Russian) to indicate what might be inside. If there is no writing, he will tap on them to see if they are hollow or full. If, after careful examination, he does not believe they are trapped, he will search for a crowbar or other implement to crack open the crates and find out what's inside.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2009)

*--------------Dr. George Wilkinson-------------​*

Goerge ducks down, and Andrade is unable to see him. The man gets down from the car, and doesn’t look surprised when George points at him and pulls the trigger. The surprised is George, when the gun stuck. Frustrated, the scientists hits it against the pavement until it works again. Unfortunately, it’s too late to shot it. However, Andrade is quite able to do so, and quite proficient at the task, as his shot takes George at eh forearm (-5 hp)


[sblock=Initiative and conditions]
16 George 25/36
14 Andrade 

Pistol shot: 24 vs AC hit for 5 dmg[/sblock]


*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*

Jasper quickly dresses himself again, this time as the man he just knocked off tided and gagged. 
He walks towards the man on the door, who eyes him suspiciously. 
OOC: Airwalkrr is right, no duct tape or zip ties. Remember you are in the time of Al Capone, the dry law, post WWI, Dick Tracy. Oh, and two disguise rolls please. 
http://goodcomics.comicbookresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/Dick Tracy 3.jpg


*
----------------Waller Ackermann---------------​*

Waller notices that the gun was shot several times, before taking it. Examining the stuff in the back part of the truck, he finds a set of light armor, similar to the Chemico Body Armor Waller has saw during his days in the front. Those armors were primary used by British troops, but after the war, they’ve generalized. It offers little protection against bullets, but better than none.  He puts the spiked helmet and then, follows the footprints.
Searching among the wooden boxes, reveal a trapdoor under the crates. It has been used recently. 

OOC: Make three Str checks to move the heavy crates off the trapdoor, if you want to open it.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Dec 30, 2009)

Jasper walks up to the man with a worried look, but in his own mind he is confidant with his skills. "Hey, I kind of have a problem" Jasper whispers to the person.

[sblock]
Disguise checks:1d20+10=22, 1d20+10=23
[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 30, 2009)

*George 25/36*

Again, George cringes and screams with the pain.  He'll pick himself up and move back around the car to keep as much cover as he can.  George will fire again.
Attack attempt # 2 (1d20+2=13,  2d8=5)


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 30, 2009)

*"Ah, so this is where they've gone,"* Waller says quietly to himself as he discovers the trap door. Still, the blood worries him so he stays alert.

He bends down and listens to the floor near the trapdoor.

Listen: 11
Probably not good enough to hear whispering, but possibly good enough to hear normal conversation.

If he hears any voice he recognizes, he calls out, *"Guten Tag! It's me, Waller. Can you hear me?"*

Whether he hears a familiar voice or not, he will holster his pistol and push the crates aside (he can push up to 875 lbs/397 kg without difficulty so I don't see much need for a Strength roll). He then opens the trap door carefully, pistol out, just in case there is someone being held hostage by hostile forces.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 30, 2009)

OOC: The Str roll is needed, as it is not dead weight, it can't be pushed normally.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 31, 2009)

For the first check, Waller will take 10, giving him a 12 total. If that doesn't work...

Str: 22, 6


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 2, 2010)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

In response to Ben's comment about leaving him to do the talking, Percy replies "OK. I'll use the upper-class twit act, so play along"

On seeing the armed guard, Percy comments to Ben "Well an armed guard in a warehouse is defiantly suspicious. This is England after all. Anyway we have seen enough here for the time being. Let's pop along and take a look at the other warehouse before investigating this one further. I'm afraid that could turn violent."

Percy and Ben head over to the other Long warehouse and once again settle down to observe it from a safe distance.

OOC:
For "upper-class twit act" think Jeeves and Worster. If your not familiar try looking it up on You Tube.

If, after waiting for half an hour, there is no activity at the other warehouse. Percy and Ben will return to the original warehouse.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2010)

*----------------Billy Miles---------------​*
Billy’s job was fairly easy during the first months in the force, traveling a lot, with his family joining him for long period assignments, such as the one in Egypt, where he spend three years, fighting and dealing with a local criminal society, with more than one terrorist attempt, known as the Pharos’s heralds. They preach that the Nile nation should return to its former glory by holly purification of the infidels to the ancient gods of Egypt. Billy was involved in solving the situations the Heralds produced, until after three years of service, the criminal society silenced. No more terrorists attempts, no more situations or demands to the government. 
Billy and his family were assigned back to Switzerland, and Billy returned to his desk job for a couple of months. 
His next big assignment came that same year. Several governments of southern Asia asked for a negotiator of skill to solve unsettling matters occurring lately. His first job was to assist Indian police forces to stop a series of terrorists from blowing up government buildings. The negotiations turned quite well really fast.
China was the next country in distress. A series of constant revolts among the lower resources class turned into armed raisings. Billy intervention helped ease the nasty situations that had occurred lately, but the problem was far from getting solved when Billy was assigned to Japan. In a desperate attempt to arrest a gangster band, the police force that was sent there end up splitting, and the gangsters captured most of one of the groups, and now made demands with the lives of the policemen at sake. The negotiation turned up quite well, and Billy managed to help releasing half of the effectives, before a special operation squad, unaware of the negotiations taking place, burst into the building where the gangsters were holding the policemen, and opened fire, killing almost half of the captives, along with most of the criminals.
Quite torn by his last assignment, Billy returns to the base, only to hear his new assignment before departing towards his homeland, United States of America. He was supposed to meet with an officer of the department of police of New York. The work was a simple one: Get a handful of Al Capone’s men to surrender, they had been cornered about two days ago in an abandoned factory by the law, but somehow, they kept the police away with a machinegun. Before blowing the whole factory up, the government decided to try out some diplomacy.
Billy managed the situation nicely, and seeing themselves out of luck, ammo, and the reinforcements of Capone, the three thugs surrender.
A good day’s work ended with Billy, walking alone in the streets of the big city, on a silent and dark neighborhood. The peace of the starry night suddenly broke with the sound of a gunshot, then another, and another, and a fourth, before a cry of pain! Billy rushed towards the sound, and spotted a few meters away, a man crouched behind a car, bleeding, and another one shooting at the first, who shots back. The man standing seemed strange someway, not taking cover nor seeming to care if he was shot or not. 


*
----------------Waller Ackermann---------------​*
Waller manages to pull away the crates, which seemed to be plugged to a mechanisms of sorts, some rope and a few gears. Under the wooden crates, lays a trapdoor. Waller heard no one answering his call, so, luger in hand he opened it.
There was a staircase made of concrete, descending to a metal door, several meters below the surface. Waller wandered about the nearby water body, and how was this isolated from it. 
Placing his ear on the door, he heard footsteps closing in, so he holstered his pistol out. 
A small panel at the height of the eyes opened, revealing a pair of blue eyes with brown eyebrows. “Who’s there? This is private property, so you better get out of here.” The eyes move around, apparently not spotting Waller who remains in the dark stairs under the door. Perhaps the mechanisms revealed his presence. 


*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
Apparently convinced of Jasper’s appearance, the man nods. “Yeah? What is it?” he crosses his arms around his chest. Jasper mentioned he needed to go in the main room to search for a missing menu, so the man just stepped away from the door. “Whatever…” he said, disregarding. 
With dissimulated the former mafia agent moved around the main lobby towards the stairs the waiter had mentioned. Up the stairs he found a small corridor, with a bathroom, a small guests room, and an office. The door to the guests’ room and the bathroom were open, but the office door was locked down. Peeking through the keyhole reveals a desk with several documentation on it; probably what Jasper is looking for. 
*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------​*
Percy and Ben stayed several minutes walking around, and pretending. In that time they saw a man entering the warehouse, with another armed man on the inside opening the door. After about 15 minutes the gates opened again, and a black limousine came out. The armed man closes the door and gets into the side seat. On the back, Percy spots two gentlemen, one is whom entered a moment before, and the other, is Sir Archival Long in person. The limousine drives off quickly. 
The two agents hurry to presumably empty warehouse and after a little scouting they found indeed no one inside. The back door was easily unlocked by Ben’s skilled fingers. As a young boy, Ben used to be a bugler, but that’s another story.  Percy surveys the area quickly with his flashlight, and notice that this warehouse is mainly for administrative purposes. There is a big office in one corner with a by luxurious desk and a tall archive, and several other archives and desks scattered orderly throughout the place. The employees must have gone to their houses by now.


*--------------Dr. George Wilkinson-------------​*
George fires and misses again, quickly retrying behind the car as Andrade moves with robotic determination. His next shot bounces off against the car’s metal, but would have hit the scientist otherwise. As George shift his position, he catches in his eye another person, which steps out of the street, dressed with suit and holstering a gun. 
[sblock=Initiative and conditions]
16 George 25/36
15 Billy 40/40
14 Andrade 

Pistol shot: 17 vs AC miss[/sblock]


_*--------------OOC-------------​*
Speeding things up a bit, sorry for the delay, a really huge post to make. Note that Billy incorporates into the fight of George, so failedreality, read George's part too. 
As for the others, I kinda took some decisions for you in order to move on, hope you were planning something similar._


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 6, 2010)

*George 25/36

*George continues to try to keep the car between himself and the attacking driver.  As he stumbles around the car, he fires again.  He is certain 
the next shot (1d20=11,  2d8=7) has missed also.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking around the warehouse, Percy and Ben quickly end up in the office. Turning to Ben, Percy says. "Well it looks like we could be in for a long night. I'll search the big desk and you search the others. 

There again, while I think a detailed search would pay dividend, we just don't have the time; Timothy will be starting to worry and we still have to find our agent."

Ben and Percy start by searching the desks, they are especially interested in concealed drawers. If they don't find anything they will scan the papers looking for anything unusual or that does not seem to be associated with running an import / export business.

[sblock=mechanics]Search +10, Investigate +10.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 6, 2010)

[sblock]
Does Jasper have his bag with him or is it back in the kitchen?
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2010)

*Waller Ackermann, 66/66*

*"I'm Waller Ackermann. I'm looking for my family and friends. I have reason to believe they are hiding here,"* the soldier says quietly, hoping not to make any more noise than he already has.

He keeps his pistol in his hands and moves down the stairs slowly to show himself to the man answering the door. But he stays alert, prepared to duck to safety if necessary.

Spot: 29
Listen: 25


----------



## failedreality (Jan 11, 2010)

*Billy Miles 40/40*

Billy sees this man pinned down and this other man letting lose on him.  The shooter seems odd but Billy just cannot fully grasp the reason why.  Billy makes a quick second decision and grabs his 9mm, takes aim and fires at the shooter.

attack: 16


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2010)

*---------------- Dr. George Wilkinson and Billy Miles---------------​*Billy’s shot hits the gunslinger in the back, and blood starts protruding from the man’s shoulder, although he seems to notice no pain, nor pay attention to Billy, as he keeps walking around the car to shoot George. However, the scientist ducks behind the car just in time to avoid the bullet. George takes his shoot to, but misses as well
[sblock=Initiative and conditions]
16 George 25/36
15 Billy 40/40
14 Andrade 30/35
Pistol shot: 18 vs AC miss
At least Andrade isn’t hitting you either![/sblock]

*----------------Waller Ackermann---------------​*The man from the other side, eyes you carefully without saying anything. “Wait” he said, and closed the little door.
After what seemed like an ethernity, the several door locks were released and the door opens.
Inside it’s Gunther with two german soldiers, pointing rifles at the newcommer, one of them you recognize as the one driving the fake truck. “Drop your weapon now” both said.  You friend quickly pressed the men’s gun down. “Don’t point at him fools, he’s a good friend of mine, and has his good reasons to carry his pistol with him.” Both guards seemed reticent to lower their rifles but obey as good soldiers. 
“My friend, it’s been a hell recently, tell me your family is fine please, and that you are in one piece. My Cathrina made it up here before they get her, luckily. I sent Carl and Markus to your place to inform you that Valdemar was shot before he could meet with you. Herr Hitler was doing all he could from the chancellor’s office to stop the government from massacring our men, but his own life is at risk, he had to move to the headquarters of the party in Berlin. We have no clue as why this terror wave was unleashed, but it’s hitting us bad.” He takes a few steps inside waiting for Waller to follow and to answer his first question.  

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*Waiting for players reply.
*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------​*Percy and Ben find lot’s of cover information about the exports of Sir Long, but stored in his private office, Percy finds important documents, concerning the illegal shipments of various endangered species, and illegal substances from India. He also finds a key, a small gun, and a phrase noted on a piece of paper, apparently on a rush: New York City Farm. The characters are strangely separated from one another. The key is of no use, at least in that warehouse.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 11, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George hears 2 shots and begins to think he will not survive this minute, much less the hour.  But he's got to try.  As he moves on around the car, keeping it between himself and the shooter, he yells,  *"Why are you trying to kill me?"*  He only waits a moment before continuing to shoot.

This shot and damage (1d20=10,  2d8=10) is no better than his others.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 12, 2010)

"Well than this is where the artists fingers come in." Jasper says to himself as he cracks his knuckles before diving into his pack and grabbing his lock picking kit and starts working on the lock.

[sblock=Check]
Open Lock: 1d20+2=8
well that isn't good 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2010)

_Remeber you can take 10 or 20 if you think you can spare time. 

Also: I'm taking a few days of vacation from the first time since like 2 years, so I'll be away until the 19 of january._


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 12, 2010)

*"Gunther, it's good to see you, my friend. After I visited your home I feared the worst,"* Waller says, stepping inside. *"I must ask why you are trusting the National Socialists though. You know that, well, to put it lightly, my family has some disagreements with their political philosophy."*

Waller keeps his pistol in hand and eyes the two National Socialists with distrust. He is still a bit wary of their true intentions and not prepared to give them the benefit of the doubt yet.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasper begins to fiddle with the lock then he pauses for the moment understanding his sloppiness. "Take it slow Jasper, the disguise worked and your in an area that isn't regularly used, take your time." Jasper quitely whipser to himself as he continues to pick the lock but with omre care this time.

[sblock]
ya, i just sort of rembered that it was a skill that I can take 20 on, so that is what he is doing, he is also every minute or so he will check over his back, just incase 
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 16, 2010)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

Percy takes the incriminating documents and the key and puts them in his pocket. he also writes the phrase in his notebook. He then spends a minute or so attempting to put things back as they were so it is not immediately obvious that someone has been there. However, before he puts the gun back, he attempts to disable it.

"Well Ben I think we're finish here. I suggest we have a look around Long's other warehouse to see if there is anywhere this key will fit. Don't forget to lock the door on the way out."

Before heading off to the other warehouse, Ben and Percy go back to where they left Timothy. "Long appears to have left for the day. We have searched one warehouse and are about to search the other. So standby. Also, can you make sure that these papers get back to T." Percy hands Timothy the papers that he picked up. Percy and Ben then go off to the other warehouse. 

[sblock=mechanics]Disable Device +4; Note Percy will unload the gun while he is fiddling with it.[/sblock]


----------



## failedreality (Jan 20, 2010)

*Billy Miles 40/40*

Billy see's this man move around the car a little bit and yells out something to the person who is shooting him.  Even though Billy's first shot hit the guy, he looks to be taking another shot.  Billy aims carefully and takes another shot at this guy.

Shot 1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 25, 2010)

*---------------- Dr. George Wilkinson and Billy Miles---------------​*Again, Billy's aim proves true, and the shot catches Andrade in the back. He tumbles down to his knees, gurgles something, and for a moment, George can see the man snaps out of the trance, before spitting blood and crumbling to the ground, not moving any more.

[sblock=Fight is over]
Billy surpassed the Damage threshold of Andrade, and he didn't made the fortitude save, thus dropping to -1 hp and dying. [/sblock]

*----------------Waller Ackermann---------------​*"I understand your distrust my friend, I was skeptical at firsts too. I found that I was helpless, and the only people that gave me support and stoped the government from killing me and my wife were these fine men. I think that counts more than their political philosophy. For the time being, Cathrina and I are safe here, as you are, or your parents could be, be they here." Gunther places his hand on Wallers shoulder. "Look, I'm not saying youshould trust, not even like these persons. I'm justr trying to make you aware of what is going on in our dear Germany today" he empathizes the last word. "The reality is that a death squadron was sent to your house to kill you. They also looked for me, and for most of the war's heroes. These people, didn't shoot me at sight, nor shot you back there. They have some of my trust for that." he says, serious. Gunther leads you into a room, where a table and four chairs occupy the center, over the table, there are several scattered papers.
"We had a report, a few minutes before your arrival, that another 5 good soldiers have been killed by the militars. I think you knew lieutenant Rolf Kasers, think he served with you; he was listed in the report." Gunther says, handing you a group of paper sheets. The report details the number of soldiers seen to occupy the houses of the listed soldiers, and the the way they killed the retired soldiers. Some opposed resistance, and drop several soldiers before being deadly wounded, some escaped and were shoot in the back as they ran away. Some surrender peacefully and were executed in their houses along with their families. It seems Waller escaped a grim fate, at least for the moment.


*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
Jasper unlocks the door silently, and sneaks into the room. Without much searching, Jasper finds Capone's desk and private file. 
Next to the file, Jasper finds one of the famous Tommy guns, the Thompson M1921 machine gun used by Capone's gangsters.  
Searching through the files and documents, Jasper finds the next important documents. He just have time for a quick reading of the resume:
- A set of loose papers which describes the tactics a group of armed men should employ to attack a fortified position in what seems like a government building. 
- A file containing information about a scientist, named George Wilkinson, and several photos and schematics of inventions made by doctor Wilkinson.
- A file containing information about another scientist: Dr. Andrei Kirdovf. A russian man apparently. 
- A small piece of paper, i which reads: "New York City Farm" written in pencil apparently by Al Capone. 
- Another file containing details of the operations of a British nobleman, Sir Archival Long, who seems to be sustaining traffic of several kind of goods. Apparently Al Capone and Long have a "commercial" relationship. 


As Jasper retrieves the files, he hears steps getting up the stairs!


*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------​*Timothy takes the files and stores them. "Yes sir, I'll call for a vehicle here from the base and have the files delivered to T, rest assured. We'll stay vigilant." the soldier says.
Percy and Ben sneak around the warehouse, trying to make as few noise as they can. 
Percy finds a small back door and tests the key. It doesn't work. 
"Nevermind mate, leave it to me" says Ben, and opens the lock rather quickly (taking 10). The door opens slowly, without making much noise. 
The room behind the door is dark, but Percy can make out a corridor with several doors. There are two doors to each side of the corridor and one last door at the end of it. 

OOC: I'll need a Move silently check from you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 25, 2010)

There's a new Striking New of the 5th of February


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 26, 2010)

Jasper quickly pockets the documents and pictures then opens the window and takes a look down. He new that he could make it but he understood that the likelyhood of him getting away after a drop like that wasn't high. Jasper then quickly closes the door and locks it and then takes a bobby pin and jams it into the lock hoping that it might make opening it difficult. "That might give me a bit of time." Jasper quietly whispers to himself then a smile curls across his lips. Jasper quickly tucks himself into the area underneath the desk and places the chair as if nothing was disturbed. "God I hope this works" Jasper says as he pulls out his gun.

[sblock=Actions]
Hide= 1d20+14=16
Trust me, I think I know what I'm doing, I just hope that he sits down 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 26, 2010)

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------*​
Jasper remains under the desk as much quite as he can, while from the other side of the door, someone struggles with the lock. 
*"Uhm, Franky, the thin' is stuck." *one man says
*"Bash it open then! What are you waiting for?!" *replies another
*"Fine fine don't get all upset wit' me..."* a brief pause makes up before on of the men forces the door open. Jasper makes out the one that slam the door, taking a look at the lock. 
*"Uhm I think we break the lock boss, don't thin' Capone is goin' to like it"*
Behind the hulking man who bashed the door comes the chief of waiters at quick peace. 
He surveys the area. He frowns
*"He's not here... Where the hell did he got into?" *He then spots the opened window. *"Damn! He was here! Quickly, after jumping from this hights he must be near."* the chief rushes the bully outside, and closes the door behind him
*"If Capone finds out we screw like this we are dead meat" *comments the big guy as he exits the room
*"Ohu shut up Roland!"* is the last thing Jasper hears from the pair.

OOC: Just for one point! You sir have dodge death in an incredible way. Bravo. Ah, does Jasper take the Capone's Tommy gun?


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jan 26, 2010)

Jasper waits for the steps to move away, little beads of sweat moving down his forehead, and then he moves out of his cramped hiding spot. He stands up at Al Capones table and smiles, he quickly engraves "Thanks for the gun, Quicksilver" into his woodne desk and takes all of his disguise off and the chef's outfit. He then puts on a nice suit and hat that he had in his bag and puts the gun into the bag. Jasper walks out of the front door and calmly walks away from the resturant, never looking back.

[sblock]
WOW!!! I didn't expect that to work, well Jasper lives another day. I hope that he will continue to have this sort of luck. Any roles needed to get out of the resturant because they would be checking thew alley and no one in the front would actually no what's going on?
[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jan 26, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George stares at the man as he collapses.  George, stunned to by the event, finally looks around to see who saved him.  Finally spotting Billy, he says, *"Thank you."* 

Looking back at the driver, but talking to Billy, he says, *"He just started shooting at me.  He was driving me home and then he pulled over, pulled his gun and started shooting at me.  It was like he wasn't himself."*

George then realizes he is jabbering.  He closes his mouth and looks closer at Billy and the gun in his hand.  Suddenly wondering if it's going to start all over again, *"You're not going to start shooting at me are you?"*


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 26, 2010)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

On seeing the corridor stretching before him, Percy signals to Ben to be quite. He then listens intently.

Assuming that everything is quite, Percy will draw his gun and release its safety. Putting his whistle in his mouth, he signals to Ben to take the left hand side of the corridor, while he takes the right. Attempting to move as quietly as possible, Percy trips over the threshold in the dark  and lets out a loud curse. Realising what he has done, he waits for a minute or so to see if anything happens. "Sorry Ben" Percy whispers in an embarrassed tone.

If nothing happens, Percy walks down the corridor throwing each door open and looking in the room as he passes.

OOC: 
1.	I am assuming that there are no lights showing under the doors.

2.	He is throwing open the doors to make sure no-one is hiding behind them

[sblock=mechanics]Move silently (1d20=1). Well that put a cat amongst the pigeons. So much for the stealthy approach. 

Take 10 on listen (10+12=22)[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 1, 2010)

*"I don't understand, Gunther. Who would do something like this? The communists? Partisans? Is this the act of some terrorist group? And you are a deputy in the Reichstagg. Have they targeted other political leaders as well? This simple makes no sense."*

Waller goes over the papers in disbelief. He desperately searches for a pattern. He looks carefully for political leanings, involvement in some common event, even whether the murdered men at one time served in the same division, anything that might offer a clue as to the reason behind the fate of these men.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 1, 2010)

*---------------- Dr. George Wilkinson and Billy Miles---------------​*Billy nods with his head, tranquilizing the good doctor. “I’m with the police, don’t worry. Billy Miles, special hostage negotiator.” Billy shows his identification and puts his gun in his holster. 
“You say this man started to shoot you… He did act strange… even when I shot him twice, he didn’t show any sign of pain whatsoever. ”
He kneels next to Andrade. “This man is dying.” He notes. 

OOC: NPCicing Billy for the moment...


*----------------Waller Ackermann---------------​*“I wish I know old chap, according to herr Hitler, Reich von Hindenburg had nothing to do with the attacks. Apparently is someone inside the army, which is strange, since most attacks have been, as you can see, in retired soldiers.” Explains Gunther. “We are clueless…” he says sighing. 
Waller examines the report. Although it’s quite chaotic, the soldier can make out some things:
Apparently, most victims are retired soldiers from the WWI. Other victims include politicians or professional civilians figures (two lawyers and a few medics). Reviewing the information about these men, reveals that they also had connections with the events of WWI, since the medics were field doctors, on of the lawyers worked in a case that involved a former soldier that assaulted a grocery, and the other worked at the army during the times of war. Waller makes a mental note that both Hitler and Hindenburg were also war veterans…


*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*The walk to his apartment is peaceful. Jasper finds that he loves walking in the night, when he has done a good job. And a good job it was indeed. In his bag he has incriminating documents, the plans for the ride that Capone is organizing, and his personal Tommy gun, a real trophy.
Jasper takes out his key, but the door of his building is giving trouble again. As he finally unlocks the door, the gets the feeling of being watched…

OOC: Roll a spot check.
*----------Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore----------​*Thomas received a call in the middle of the night. Al Capone’s assistant, desperate, shouting from the other side. “Auditore! Come to the boss’s restaurant! Someone has taken the Capone’s tommy and some important documents, we need you to find the thief. Alora bambino!”
And he hanged up the phone.
Vincenzo rushed towards the place, taking a cap down his apartment. 
As he stepped out, he found Franky, the assistant, alongside Roland, a hulking, dimwitted but not inherently bad thug. Roland always made him laugh.
“There you are! What took you so long?!” shouted Franky. “Someone has broken in, and took the boss’s Tommy gun and the plans for the strike. Capone is on a dinner at the moment, he doesn’t know anything of this, and he should never find out.”
“But he will Franky, he always does. Besides you told me to brake the door remember?” Roland interrupted
“Shut up Roland!” replied Franky, visibly irate.
“Okay, I’ll do that.”
“He jumped from the window, must be somewhere near. Locate him, kill him and retrieve the documents.” Finishes Franky. “And don’t come back if you don’t succeed.” He says, before turning his back to Vincent and getting into the restaurant. 
“Goodbye Tommy, nice to see you. Oh, Frank forgot totell you, the thief wrote "Thanks for the gun, Quicksilver" on the boss’s desk. He aint gonna like that.” said Roland and waved his fat hand at Vincent before following Frank inside.

Quicksilver… that made the strange sound in Thomas head, the “I know that from somewhere” sound. Shaking his head, he followed the trace of the thief, but found out that there was no sign of someone jumping out of the window. He asks a few questions in the restaurant, and finds out that there was some odd looking guy, walking away from the place. He seemed to have came out of the blue, he was carrying a big black bag.
Following the directions led Vincent to his target. At prudential distance, he finds this man, trying to open the door of an apartments’’ building. 

OOC: Make a hide check.
*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------​*Percy and Ben made it to one of the rooms. 
This one seems to be an office and storge room at the same time. Perhaps some place where they certify something about the products? There are two set of separate crates, and a desk in the middle, with a small decorated chest on it.
As the close the door behind them, the one at the end of the hall opens violently. 
“I know I heard someone! I’m not crazy Jhon” says someone. Behind the door glass, the police men see two of the armed men, walking down the hall. 
“I think you heard noises in your head mate.”
OOC: I'll need a hide check from you.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 1, 2010)

Roland never failed to amuse Vincent, today was no exception. Franky was as "charming" as always, but still this was where the money was, so this is where Vincent would work, for now. He took the job without saying a word, which was not unusual to anyone. *[Roland is more observant than anyone gives him credit for...perhaps when I get settled in somewhere I'll hire him, get him away from Capone and the inevitable danger that surrounds them...Quicksilver...Quicksilver...why is that so familiar?]*

Vincent moves to the window and looks down. Knowing that not many men could make the jump and simply walk away and noticing that the ground is undisturbed and realizes the theif didn't go this way. From there it wasn't to difficult to track down his target. Seeing him ahead, he decided to wait and verify that this wasn't just another false lead. Vincent uses any nearby cover/concealment to aid in hiding as he waits and watches his target.  Hides (1d20+8=21) 

_(OOC: Hope you didn't mind the flavor text...within the "[...]" are Vincent's thoughts, though he doesn't speak much he thinks a lot and keeps said thoughts to himself. For simplicity we can just refer to him as Vincent. Also, almost everyone knows him as Tommy Donnelly, only Antonio, Arturo & Jasper (and a few others) know him as Vincent and only Antonio (RIP) & Jasper know him as Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore.  Unaware if there was anything around that would provide concealment, if so he'll hide behind it, if not no worries.) _


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 1, 2010)

"Damn keys, never work when I want them to..." Jasper mumbles to himself as he fumbles with the lock oblivious to the world around him. The very fact that he has Al Capones tommy gun makes him very rushed to get inside because he wants to make it hard for a reprisal. Jasper knows that someone in Al's payroll will connect the dots to at least the location, hopefully not the person.

[sblock]
Spot:1d20+7=9
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 1, 2010)

*----------Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore----------​*
Vincent looks intently at the man's face. He doesn't seem to have spotted him. His features are obscured by the dim light, and the hat the man is wearing. 

_OOC: No worries, I like the fluff, so please do it as often as you like, I enjoy it._

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello----------​*
Jasper keeps himself busy with the key. Perhaps the sound was just a cat or  a hungry dog. Even a couple looking for a shy place. Jasper didn't care, he needed to get inside, quick.


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 1, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George suddenly comes to himself and realizes he can help.  *"Oh, my.  What am I doing?  I can help him."*  George gets up and moves to the back of the car.  He drops his gun in his bag and retrieves the Dermal Regeneration unit.  *"Besides, I want to know what happened to make him attack me."*  Returning, George begins to use the device on Andrade, making adjustments as he does so.  
*"I hope I'm not too late to save him."*  Placing the device almost into the wounds, it begins to glow each time he activates the unit.  *"Quick, open up his clothing to expose the wounds.  To work the best, I need to get it right on the wounds."* 
George continues working the unit through the holes in the clothing till Billy is ready to actually expose the wounds.

(OOC: If, by chance, Billy doesn't begin opening the clothing as asked, George will, after 2 or 3 rounds of using the unit, set it down and move the clothing himself and then continue healing the driver.)


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 2, 2010)

*[I need to get closer. I can't mess this up. If this is not the right guy, he'll be nearby. He fits the description but I need to be sure. After all, you made a vow, no more innocents...]* With that, Vincent stalks ever closer to his prey using the shadows as his allies. As he moves closer he prepares to strike...if necessary.Move silently. (1d20+8=23)


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 2, 2010)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

When nobody comes to see what the noise was, Percy starts to think he has got away with it. Either that or the place is empty. Entering the first room he sees a chest on the desk and is in the process of going over to investigating it when he hears a door open and he sees two thugs coming down the corridor. Again he curses but this time quietly to himself. Signalling to Ben to hide, Percy finds a spot in one of the sets of crates where he can't be seen from the door. However, he readies his gun, just in case.

[sblock=Mechanics]Hide in Warehouse Office (1d20=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 2, 2010)

Jasper finally gives into his frustration and winds back his leg and kicks the door hard, hard enough to cause his big toe nail to break causing him so much pain that he grabs it and jumps up and down like a mad man.

[sblock]
Listen=1d20+1=2
I'm pretty sure the forces of fate have mad it clear that jasper is going to get snuck up on[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore 64/64*

Vincent creeps forward, slowly...quietly...he raises his arm...trying to decide whether or not to just go for the easy kill. *[No, what if he's not the one? There's always a chance I messed up and picked up the wrong trail, nobody's perfect all the time. Wait, you shouldn't rush this Vincenzo...yes you strike when you get the opportunity, but not before you verify the target...he is carrying a large bag...big enough to fit Capone's Tommy Gun easily...]*

Now within five feet of the man, he lowers his arm. *[You will live...for now]* The man suddenly kicks the door. Vincent takes advantage of this moment to slip into the shadows. Hide (1d20+8=23) _(OOC: Wow...twice)_

Once hidden he watches as the man jumps up and down in what seems to be a mixture of frustration and pain. Vincent looks from cover into the bag the man is carrying. Spot (1d20+5=7)

Unable to discern the contents _(OOC: Assuming)_ of the bag Vincent waits to see what the man will do...He reaches into his jacket to slowly unsnaps his Colt just in case...*[Pistol whip wouldn't kill him...but I don't want to spook him and have this escalate into an unecessary gunfight] *

Vincent then decides to use his fist if it comes to that* [Put what Imi taught me to good use]* He looks closely at the mans face as he starts jumping up and down, to see if he recognizes the "target" Spot check (+6 since Jasper is an associate...I wouldn't go as far as saying they were friends or it would've been a +8). (1d20+5+6=19)


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 3, 2010)

"God damn I hate this damn door, hope no one saw that" Jasper says to himself as he scans the area, there still doesn't seem to be anything or anyone of merit. Jasper then quickly goes back to try to open the door. "Damnit, Damnit, Damnit..."Jasper mutters to himself as he grows increasingly annoyed at his great nemisis, a metal door.

[sblock]
Spot: 1d20+7=9
Wow, Fate has it out for Jasper these days I geuss
[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore 64/64*

Still unsure wheter to trust his eyes, he sees the man turn and then hears him speak. Almost immediately he know who he's dealing with and it all makes sense. *[Jasper Mortello...also known as Quicksilver...why didn't I put that together before? Must have been the thrill of the hunt...you're out of practice Vincent. Let this be a lesson not to rush things. Act swiftly: yes, rush them: no. But what is Jasper doing stealing from Capone? Good this be some sort of pre-emptive strike in a soon to be all out mob war? Some personal vendetta? Well, I know Antonio asked me to leave the country when he and Jasper discovered I was an Auditore...but does that still stand now that Antonio has passed? Is Jasper or Arturo the new head of the Mortello family? Did Jasper ever get my letter expressing my condolences for the passing of his father? Well those are a lot of questions, which could be answered from the shadows if I had unlimited time, but Capone is sure to return from his outing soon enough. Nothing is true; everything is permitted]* 

With that Vincent steps out of the shadows, both hands in plain view and says in Italian *"It's been a long time Jasper, I trust life has been treating you well."* If Jasper's reaction is to attack Vincent will strike him if necessary to defend himself, dealing non-lethal damage. _(OOC: Readied Action will roll if necessary, also if it helps I can have Vincent speak in a *different color* if that helps). _


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

Vincent recognizes Jasper Quicksilver Mortelo, as he turns to see if he was followed. 

OOC: Waiting on Airwalkrr


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 4, 2010)

Jasper quickly pulls his gun out of his hidden holster and levels it at the man, he also drops his bag. "I'm in a bad enough mood as it is don't give me reason to... Tommy?" Jasper sighs in relief as he sees one of the efew faces that he has come to ttrust over the years, "God Tom how long has it been... wait what am I doing, we can catch up on things in my apartment." Jasper reaches into his left coat pocket and pulls out some keys and then shakes his head in disbelief. "I was using my fake keys. Wow, I've had one of those really rough nights but," Jasper says as he opens the door and makes a motion with his arm "come on in, I have an extra bed, I don't really know why I don't have to much company, if you have nowhere to stay and it won't bother me at all." Then something hits Jasper "Wait,wait,wait, how in hell did you find me, I mean this is more than just a conicedence right?"


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 4, 2010)

Vincent hears Jaspers tone and sees the gun level at him. An instant before Vincent strikes Jasper recognizes him and puts the gun down. Already starting to move forward he simply leans down and picks up Jaspers bag while Jasper fiddles with his keys. * [If this was anyone else, you'd be dead and I'd be done. Now it's going to get complicated.] "It's been too long. Thank you for the invitation but as you figured this isn't coincidence. You stole something from Capone and I was sent here to get it back. So why don't you tell me what this is about. You know I don't fail but I don't want to get in the middle of some mob war."* Vincent hands the bag back to Jasper and motions towards the open doorway * "Lets talk inside."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 4, 2010)

"Mob War? Oh God, you still think I'm part of my family. No need to worry friend I left my family and the circumstances are less than favourable for my part, I'm a marked man of my own family. It didn't have anything to do with my father but the people around him, most of the people I was watching and busted were close to him. The only reason he stayed alive was becuase of me safeguarding him, the fact is there is no one to do that for me. I would have been dead before the first month, so I went to the enemy of my enemy: The cops." Jasper says as he sits down in a large stuffed chair and flips out his badge just to show that he isn't bluffing, "Now I did think that you might be able to fill that role but after the incident it might have been the other way around." Jasper said jokingly as he leaned back in his chair, "Now I understand that your working for Capone but he has something big up his slevee, in that bag  there is information about that, and I don't think you actually want to be invovled becacuse from my knowledge these are some people doing some big things. If you wanted I ould make you an entirely new identity and you could work for me, after the trouble I went through to get that stuff I would relly like the help, it's your choice though"


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 4, 2010)

*[Vincent made his choice immediately. Jasper was his trusted friend and Vincent had a reputation of getting things done and he would, just not the way anyone would have expected.]* Vincent reaches into the bag and pulls out the papers and divides the stack in half.  *"Quick. Get a pen and some papers. We need to get the originals back to Capone's desk or all of this will have been for nothing. Then drive me back near the site and fire the Tommy Gun into my coat after all I need a reason for not returning it. If there was hope for your redemption then there is hope for mine. I want immunity from all past transgressions, though I know I'm only suspected of it. You know what I've done so you know how far I have to go to redeem myself. Something big is coming. Bringing Capone down will be step one. He is too power hungry."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 12, 2010)

*---------------- Dr. George Wilkinson and Billy Miles---------------​*Apparently, the Doc has made his job well enough. Andrade coughs some blood, and blinks quickly, as he incorporates. He is surprised to see the situation and the stranger, and tries to reach for his gun, but there is none there.
*“Doctor! What’s the meaning of this?!”* he demands, scared apparently. 



*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello & Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore ----------​*The pair decides to act with haste. Jasper copies the plans he stole from Capone, and hands Thomas the originals, and the other documentations, after taking a photograph. 
The men get a cap, and are driven next to the restaurant, where they proceed with the charade. Jasper takes the Tommy out of the bag, and can feel a strange sensation by holding it. Capone used it, how crazy was that?
Thomas leaved the coat on a dark alley, and Jasper shoot it a few rounds, then stored the gun into the bag again.
Thomas proceeded then to deceive Capone’s men. He walks hastily into the restaurant with the papers. Franky strides from the kitchen, after him comes Roland, with a rope.
*“Finally you are back Thomas! We found one of the waiters tided up in the bathroom... ” *The gangster eyes the papers in Thomas’ hands. *“You made it! You got the papers! Wonderful. Where’s the Tommy?”
*
_OOC: Vincenzo must make a bluff check or something else along with an elaborated lie._

In the mean time, Jasper hears a few shots in the distance. He could get near to the location if he wishes, or could wait for Vincenzo before adventuring there. 

*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------​**“There! I told you I heard something!”* says one of the men. Behind the door glass, Percy sees the armed men, walking to reach the door. He opens it, and now Percy can see him clearly. It was the man standing on the front with a rifle.
*“I heard you rat! Come out peacefully and save your skin!” *he threatens, apparently, still not spotting you or Ben.

_OOC: Well, you could roll initiative, and make a surprise attack, since you are hidden. You have a standard action, so no auto-fire or moving.


*All OOC: Sorry for the extended absence. Seems we have lost Failedreality. I hope we have not lose Airwalkr as well. This will not happen again, DM promise. *_


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 12, 2010)

Having rehearsed this in his mind Vincent attempts to calmly get this lie out. *[Keep it short, keep it simple. They know you to be a man of few words...no need to change this]* He positions himself in the room as he always did...with his back to the window and Franky in front of him. 

Vincent states: *"I followed the trail and caught up to two men. They were making an exchange. I was not prepared for two.  I grabbed the closest to me. I grabbed the papers from him and ended him. The second man had the Tommy..."* Vincent steps to the right, extending his left arm up to show the left side of his jacket riddled with bulletholes *"He opened fire...but I know his face and I will find him. For now just tell the boss you thought he'd like it freshly cleaned and oiled... before whatever it is those plans are for."*

Bluff Check (1d20-1=19)[sblock=OOC] Unknown if he gets the -5 to the DC since Franky and Roland probably want to beleive him or the +1 for his reputation of always getting things done[/sblock]

Vincent waits now to see if they buy his deception. He is calm and mentally prepared to strike Franky and bolt out the window if needed. *[Nothing is true; Everything is permitted]*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 12, 2010)

Jasper sits in the car thinking about how great it was that he finally had backup. He remembers the good old days when they were friends and all of the trouble they managed to get into and out of. Then his mind wanders on to the the actions that lead to Thomas having to leave the country. Just as he gets on to those thoughts he is interupted by gun shots that he hears of in the distance. They perk his interest but he shakes his head. "No Jasper, no man left behind. I won't just scamper off besides he won't be to long I mean he ash god damned bullet holes in his jacket, those guys couldn't find me under a desk theyt won't catch onto him." Jasper says as he leans back proud that he hasn't lost touch with people while doing all of this solo work or himself playing so many parts.


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George holds out his hands in an attempt to calm Andrade.  He says, *"Calm down.  Are you saying you remember what happened?"*  [Assuming he says he doesn't remember.]  *"I was attacked and this man helped save my life..... from you."* 

[Assuming he denies attacking George or that he says he doesn't remember what happened]  George isn't sure he believes Andrade but he knows that Andrade need a hospital.  George asks Billy, *"Can you help me get him into the car?  I need to get him to a hospital and then call his boss to get some questions answered."*


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 12, 2010)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

When the thugs burst into the room, Percy almost falls for their ruse. Instead he thinks rapidly and instead points his gun at the rifle welding thug and prepares to shot if necessary. Percy has a plan but the actual details depend on what the thugs do next.

[sblock=Rolls]Init (1d20=10)

_Ready action:_ If thug points his gun at Percy or Ben, Percy will try to shoot first, without breaking cover. Otherwise, his actions depend on what the thugs do next.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2010)

*---------------- Dr. George Wilkinson and Billy Miles---------------​*Billy nods to George’s words. 
Andrade seems confused and still in pain, but eying the police badge Billy displays helps him go easy. George and Billy help him get up, and get him in the car. As they do so, they feel observed. George   raises his head and spots two men standing at the entrance of the alley next to the car.

*----------Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello & Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore ----------​*Franky nods. *“Well at least you got the papers.”* He says and heads upstairs, without saying goodbye.
*“Uh, tha’ was close buddy”* says Roland, pointing at the holes in Vincenzo’s clothes. *“Come back again when things settle down a little bit, we’ll take some wine and eat olives.” *The hulking man says with a smile, before biding Vincenzo goodbye, and walking up the stairs after Frank. 
Deceive successful, thought the Italian.
When he comes back to Jasper, he points out the shooting he had heard, and both decided to investigate. 
Following the trail, and another shooting sound, Jasper and Vincenzo find a couple of men, standing before a fallen one, next to a car. They both have guns. After some arguing, one of them takes a strange device from the trunk of the car, and uses it on the fallen guy, who seems to instantly recover. Some more arguing goes on, and the men wit guns put the third one inside the car. At that moment, the one who has the strange device, raises his head, and spots you two.

*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------​**“There you are…”* says the riffle welding man, as he raises his weapon to aim. Percy takes a quick shot at the man, but his haste spoils the shot. 
Ben aims and shots too, his shot scratches the man’s arm, who grunts, and takes a shot at Percy. The bullet bounces in the wall behind the agent. The man then proceeds to cover behind the wall.
[sblock=Initiatives and Status]

```
Init.   Name       (Damage and conditions)
-19   Soldier 1             (-3/?) (Cover)
+10  Percy                  (42/42) (Cover)
+9    Ben                    (30/30) (Cover)
+7 Soldier 2                ()

+Next in initiative order
-Already acted or waiting turn.
```
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Actions and Rolls] 
 I rolled the surprise attacks from both you and Ben. The rifle man took his action, as he beats you in initiative. It’s your turn again.
Percy’s attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2407652/
Ben’s attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2407665/
Soldier 1 attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2407712/
[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 15, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George sees the men and then gets an idea.  He quickly moves to the trunk and retrieves his Wilkinson's Auditory Canal Tuner Cap.  He puts it on and begins tuning it to the men in the alley(if they are still there).  He does not say anything, he just listens.  He hopes he can eavesdrop on them.  If he got it tuned to them, he will continue listening, even after they leave, for as long as he thinks they are in range.

If his comrades attempt to speak to him, he'll hold up one finger to them trying to indicate that he needs a moment.


[SBLOCK]This is a GM call.  This is not the intended use of the message spell but is not specifically disallowed.  So the GM will have to decide and indicate what happens.  From George's point of view, he's trying something new.  Whether it works or not, George is going to learn something about his invention.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 15, 2010)

Vincent steps into the shadows as the man begins to look up. Initiative & Hide. (1d20+3=12, 1d20+8=25) 

He then says to Jasper in a low voice, almost a whisper in Italian* "Do you know this man?"* 

If he responds that he does then he will ask if he wants him to approach with him. 

If he says he doesn't then he'll say *"I'll cover you"* and stay within the shadows.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 16, 2010)

Jasper quickly moves around the corner and hides. "No, can't say I do know them but they seem friendly enough due to the fact that they kiled him and brought him back, somehow. I think we might just want to see how things play out." Jasper whispers over to Tommy while trying to figure out a plan to get close to them without moving out into the open.

[sblock]
Hide:1d20+14=22
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2010)

_OOC: While we wait for Ghostcat:_

George hears everything Jasper and Vincenzo are spaking through his first linde device! He can hear them move in front of him, although he should make an effort to actually see them (A spot check for example.)


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 16, 2010)

*George 25/36*

After George tunes the Wilkinson's Auditory Canal Tuner, he looks up to try to relocate the two men he saw.
[SBLOCK]spot (1d20+2=21)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore*

This time in English "You're the one with the badge. Go figure out what's going on." Vincent pulls out both his Colt M1911's and says "I'll have you covered from here."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 16, 2010)

"That is true...alright but you owe me a drink afterwards." Jasper moves out of the darkness with his hands up showing that he isn't hostile. "Hey, over there, you look like you could use some help. I'm an officer so there is no need to be alarmed. Can you please keep your hands where I can see them though, I know you have guns." Jasper says as he moves along towards the group of people, hoping that this doesn't turn in to a fire fight... or more like a firing range


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 16, 2010)

*George 25/36*

As the approaching man speaks, George takes off the Auditory Canal Tuner and turns it off.  *"Show your badge and ID please."*

Assuming he does, George says *"I was just attacked and shot by..... well, the driver assigned to take me home.  Only, he says he doesn't remember doing it and the way he was acting while shooting, I believe him.  It was like he was possessed.  He didn't seem to react to the pain each time he was shot.  This gentleman,"*  George indicates Billy, *"was the one who actually saved me.  He's an officer also."*

George puts his Auditory Canal Tuner back in the pack in the trunk.  *"If you want more answers, call your partner out of the shadows and come with me to take him to the hospital.  There, you can talk to me and him and this officer and the people I work for.  **I need to call them anyway,** to report this."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 16, 2010)

"Oh, you saw him... your good I will give you that." Jasper says as he move forward and makes a quick hand motion over to Tommy to get him to come out of hiding. "Now here is my badge but I'm not going to tell you my name yet because I'm an undercover cop so I have to keep myself as far off of the radar as possible, you understand. may I know your names though, for now just call me Quicksilver or Quick for short. Well here's what I can get you to the hospital faster if I drive infornt of you because I have police lights in my car so it will cut down on traffic time alright?" Jasper says as he flips onen his badge and hands it over to the officer.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 16, 2010)

When Vincent sees Jasper's hand signal for the all clear, he puts his guns away and calmly steps out of the shadows and stops at Jaspers side. He looks around at the two men in front of him and listens to the exchange but doesn't say anything. 

If asked for his name and badge (which of course he doesn't have) he ignores the question. 

When he and Jasper get in the car to go to the hospital he turns to Jasper and asks *"So...what are we going to do with Capones papers...and who are we going to see about that immunity. I trust you but I need assurances."*


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 16, 2010)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

Percy is really waiting to see if Timothy has heard the shots and will come running. Meanwhile, he instigates a cat and mouse game where each side tries to get the other without breaking cover. For his part, Percy assumes that he has good cover so he stays were is.

Although he has not much hope of it working, Percy first tries to get the thugs to surrender. Using an exaggerated upper-class accent, he says "His Majesty's Customs and Excise. You really should put down your weapons. Otherwise you will be in serious trouble don't you known."

Assuming that the thugs don't surrender, Percy will wait until he has a decent shoot at either of the thugs.

[sblock="OOC"]Ready shot until either thug has less than 50% (+4) cover.
Round 1 Attack, Damage. Does not include cover defence bonus. (1d20+4=24, 2d4=5)
Round 1 Confirm Crit, Does not include cover defence bonus. (1d20+4=20, 2d4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George thinks for a moment.  Should he trust these two or not?  The badges could be fake or stolen.  On the other hand, if they're legit, their skills could help improve the chances of his mission and himself for that matter.  *"Well, Quick, I'm George and if you don't want the Federal government asking questions about your involvement in the success or failure of my mission, you should run away now.  On the other hand, if you wouldn't mind having a few feds owing you a couple of favors, then come along and make sure I get my equipment and back to my base OK."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 17, 2010)

"You know what, we all have problems and I also have some major ones to deal with so we are going to go to the hospital and then we'll talk about me helping you, capiche." Jasper says as he swipes the badge out of Georges hands and then begins walking back to his car slightly annoyed at the man.

"Patience my good man, if you play along with this you assited me in getting people to a hospital and that is a gold star among most cops books. About those papers, we have enough of the info to give in so we can probably do a quick stop by my place to get the photos and the names and get you that new life." Jasper says as he starts his car and waits for the people behind him to get theirs started too.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 17, 2010)

*"I don't need a new life Jasper...just assurances that my past trangressions will not be investigated further and perhaps some status that will allow me to carry my guns without breaking the same law that you're trying to uphold." Vincent says bluntly. "After all if I assume a new identity all my contact's will dry out and I won't be of any use. We need to bring down Capone and do it quickly and accurately. Maybe this government agancies will grant me a few favors as well..."* Vincent looks off to the right at the city flying by and then adds *"Do you think I should turn my guns over to you when we're in the presence of these government agents or just hold onto them?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George wonders why the man seems mad.  Then he realizes that he is only responding to the way George spoke to him.  'I must remember to apologize.' 
George asks the first officer to drive, pointing at the two gunshot wounds in George's arm and shoulder.  "I think you better drive.  This might make my driving less than optimal." 

They drive toward the hospital.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 17, 2010)

"I know Tom you don't want to have to change. Fact of the matter is your going to get what I got, and did that change me. You will only have to stay on the down low for a little bit so you fall off everyone's radar than everything should be fine." Jasper says as he draives along to the hospital as calm as can be "As for those guns, leave only the big ones" Jasper says in jokingly to Tommy


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dr. George Wilkinson , Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello & Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore​*
Billy flashes his card as well at Jasper.* "Billy Miles, special agent, I know your name." *he states. He eyes George and then Jasper.* "I have an assignment to attend to. I trust you and your... friend, will help the good doctor out. This Andrade guy acted strange, odd... I never saw nothing like that in all my years of service. I shot him many times, he was dying and still walked and pursed the doctor around the car. Just then I shot to kill, and I almost did, if it were not by the professor, he'll be dead. I'll write a report about the shooting, worry not. Goodbye"* With that Billy walks away into a dark alley. 

The four men get through some obstacles in the way to the hospital thanks to Jasper police lights.

As they get Andrade down into the hospital, the nurses and doctors swarm around them, and take the wounded man inside the operation room. George Jasper and Vincenzo are left alone in the waiting room. 
The silence brakes, when one of them decides to say...


*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------​*

Percy's shot catches the man hiding behind the wall when he goes out to shoot. His bullet passes through him in the shoulder. But there is something strange in the man. His face is completely relaxed, his eyes are wide open, and his features, expressionless. The wound Percy has opened is quite deep, but this doesn't seem to bother him.
The soldier takes aim and shoots at Ben. Percy's friend grunt as the bullet sinks in his left arm, and quickly retaliates, but his shot only scratches the man.
The other soldier gets into the room again, in a similar state of trance, and recklessly exposes himself, to shoot directly to Percy. The shot is almost deadly, the bullet goes through his left shoulder and out through his back. A painful experience.

The situation seems grim. Percy makes a fast calculations and thinks Timmothy will delay a few more seconds to arrive

[sblock=Initiatives and Status]

```
Init.   Name       (Damage and conditions)
-19   Soldier 1             (-17/?) 
+10  Percy                  (30/42) (Cover)
+9    Ben                    (20/30) (Cover)
+7 Soldier 2                ()

+Next in initiative order
-Already acted or waiting turn.
```
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Actions and Rolls] 
Good rolls for tranceguys! Timmothy is arriving after your next turn.
Percy’s attack: Roll Lookup
Ben’s attack: Roll Lookup
Soldier 1 attack: Roll Lookup
Soldier 1 attack: Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George wonders about Billy as he watches him walk away.  Shaking his head, George climbs behind the wheel of the car.  In spite of the pain, he drives Andrade to the hospital.

Once there, and as they get Andrade unloaded, George asks him for the phone number the he should call to report the incident.  After Andrade is taken to the emergency room, George grabs his bag, makes sure everything is well secured inside it.  He tells Jasper and Thomas that he is going to the nearest public phone.  *"Come along as I make the call.  Oh, by the way, sorry I was such an donkey's rear earlier.  My only excuse is the pain of being shot, twice.  Anyway, the people I am working with should arrive soon after I call to keep an eye on Andrade.  No dought, they will have a lot of questions for me."*

George then makes the call to the number and reports the incident.  He then seeks out one of the doctors to get some medical aid of his own.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 18, 2010)

Vincent nods at what Jasper says. Trying to understand what was about to happen. He takes his Colts and holsters off on the way to the hospital and stashes them below the front seat of Jaspers car. He then follows Jasper, helping George with Andrade, into the hospital.

*"I apologize...I was unaware that you had been shot. You should get that looked at."*


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 18, 2010)

Percy grunts in pain as the bullet rips through his shoulder, barely managing to suppress a scream. Although he notices that the thugs are acting strangely, there is nothing he can do about it at the moment except remember the fact for later. The only thing to do is to stick to the plan and hang on until Timothy arrives. 

Trying not to break cover, Percy takes another shot at one of the thugs in a forlorn attempt to keep their heads down. However, the shot goes wide.

[sblock]Round 2 Attack, Damage (1d20+4=7, 2d4=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 18, 2010)

"I concur, although you have impressed me George... wait, what is your last name?" Jasper askes him thinking about the names in the document.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2010)

*Dr. George Wilkinson , Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello & Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore​*
A secretary takes George message and promises to send it to Charelston as soon as possible. 
The three men spend their time looking for someon to take care of George’s wound. He is taken into examination, and after a few rather painful attempts to take out the bullet, it is removed for good, and the wound banded and cured.
After that they return to check on Andrade. The nurse had told them that he was sedated on a room, but that he will make it, thanks to, inexplicably, something that closes his wound and stop the massive blood loss. That Billy was a great shooter it seems. 
As the three enter the room, the see Andrade in white hospital robes, resting on a bed. The medical report is hanging from his bed, but the technical language is hard to understand. 
As George examines the report, Charleston burst through the door, followed by other two men in suits. Charelston is a big round man, dresing a black suit, mostly blad, and now he is quite angry.
“Wilkinson! Explain this to me would you? Because there is something going on, I have one of my best agents in a hospital bed, and sabotages in the facilities! All this after you came to visit.” He demands. 
The nurse runs after him. “Sir! Be quite, you are in a hospital.” Charleston looks at the woman with disdain. “Come with me. And you two too.”
The other two men looked like if they would enforce both Nick and Jasper would they not comply. 

*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------​*

The special agents’ aim proves poor this time, and the trance guards open fire again.
One of them fires and hits the boxes behind which Ben is hiding. He screams in pain again, proof that the bullet got him. 
The other one shoots at Percy, but he ducks for cover just in the right moment to avoid another lethal shot.
Both Ben and Percy hear the entrance door busted, and Timothy yelling orders.
[sblock=Initiatives and Status]

```
Init.   Name       (Damage and conditions)
-19   Soldier 1             (-17/?) 
+10  Percy                  (30/42) (Cover)
+9    Ben                    (15/30) (Cover)
+7 Soldier 2                ()
 +6 Timmothy group
+Next in initiative order
-Already acted or waiting turn.
```
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Actions and Rolls] 
Ben’s attack: Roll Lookup
Soldier 1and 2 attack: Roll Lookup
 [/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 19, 2010)

As Jasper, Thomas, and George are looking for a doctor to care for George's wounds, George answers Jasper's question.  *"Oh, sorry.  I'm Doctor George Wilkinson.  I am a scientist who just got recruited to assist a department of the government in ... well, in a project they are working on."* 


When Doctor Charleston arrives and starts questioning George, George replies, *"Doctor Charleston, I would like to ask you what kind of espionage you brought me into."*  George then explains, in as much detail as he can, everything that happened after he and Andrade left the facility.  George doesn't try to explain what other people were doing, just that they happened to be in the area and assisted himself in surviving and in getting Andrade to the hospital.

If Doctor Charleston does not seem satisfied with George's answers, George will add, *"Check the rifling marks on the bullets taken from Andrade with my weapon.  They won't match because I missed when I shot at him.  Check the bullets taken from me with Andrade's weapon.  You'll find they match.  Ask Andrade if I shot him, if he actually remembers me shooting him.  Or him shooting me."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Nick looks around at the sudden change of scenery.* "Am I being punked?"* He asks. While everyone looks at him in a confused state he asks what day it is. When the men in black step into the room he makes a joke about the X-files and states he's from the future. He is promptly held in the psyciatric ward until the predictions of the events of World War II begin to come true. Then he is transffered to a goverment faciclity where he spends the rest of his days being interrogated for information from the future which becomes obsolete as this reality spins further and further away from the events in Nicks. In addition the phone they find on them was given to the leading scientists and jumpstarts the age of technology [/sblock]

Vincent looks to Jasper when they are told they needed to go with them *[Already my personal freedoms are being taken from me. I'm not sure this was the best idea]* Vincent follows Jaspers lead.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 20, 2010)

"Dr.George Wilkinson, I think I know a little bit more about you than you may actually understand at this moment and I suggest that after we are done here you come with me, because there are some poeple that I would like to ask you about." Jasper says stopping the man and leaning very close to whisper to him "To put this bluntly doctor, your under arrest I will read you your rights at a beter time and this I am not going to send you to jail or anything I just need to ensure that you are going to come with me."

Once Jasper finishes talking to the Doctor he follows quickly behind him and signals Tommy to follow. "I'm sorry this has taken so long but you heard his name, it's an exact match to the documents the very fact of that means this thing has become something all together different."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 23, 2010)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

Hearing Timothy enter the warehouse, Percy lets out a sigh of relief. "Timothy, in here. First door on the right. Two boggies. Watch out though, there are not behaving normally. I think they have been hypnotised." Percy crouches down, trying to make himself as small a target as possible, leaving the experts to finish off the thugs.


----------



## ThWatcher (Feb 23, 2010)

*George 25/36*



Frozen Messiah said:


> "Dr.George Wilkinson, I think I know a little bit more about you than you may actually understand at this moment and I suggest that after we are done here you come with me, because there are some poeple that I would like to ask you about." Jasper says stopping the man and leaning very close to whisper to him "To put this bluntly doctor, your under arrest I will read you your rights at a beter time and this I am not going to send you to jail or anything I just need to ensure that you are going to come with me."




George waits to see if Doctor Charleston or the military people in charge have anything else to say or instructions for him before he goes with Jasper.  George wants to know what is going on and so far, Jasper is the only one offering information.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC: ]Going on a last minute midweek vacation. Be back on Friday. Might be able to post a little but I make no promises. Sorry for the last minute notice.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2010)

*Dr. George Wilkinson , Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello & Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore​*The group of men have just get out of Andrade’s room after George explained the situation to Charleston, and before Jasper interjected to arrest George. 
*“What? Shut your mouth boy” *Charleston points a finger to Jasper *“You don’t know nothing of what is going on here. I’m Doctor Imanuel Charleston, ask your superiors about me if you want to know more, but know that I will not let you take Wilkinson with you. Nor will you go anywhere now that you are in the middle of all this. There’s too many things happening all at once to let loose ends, so you three and me are going to have a little conversation back at the facility.”* He says. As he finishes, he nods to the two soldiers, who reach with their hands to their guns. 

*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------​*
Timothy burst into the room, and his men open fire at once, pelting the two hypnotized thugs with bullets. It was not nice to see, but Percy saw as the bullets went right through the bodies of the two men. Their faces suddenly becoming normal again, with surprise and pain carved in their faces. Both fall to the floor, eyes and mouth opened, lifeless. 
*“Are you injured?” *asks Timothy removing getting his pistol in his holster.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 3, 2010)

*[Quite a situation you've gottern yourself into. A violent and explosive atrtack now could render both guards helpless but then there is the possibility that the doctor might get hurt. I'll just have to wait for the opportunnity for escape to present itself.]* Vincent looks at the two men indifferent to their actions and ready to strike *"Well Jasper, what's our play? After all we have our freedom and other pressing issues to consider."* He says to Jasper, under his breath, in Italian.


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 3, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George holds out his hands, palms forward.  *"Easy!  I'm not fighting you nor trying to keep secrets from you."* 

Looking toward Jasper and Vincent, *"Gentlemen, I believe Doctor Charleston knows more about what's happening than I do.  A listen couldn't hurt, could it?"*

George does as Doctor Charleston instructs.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 3, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Vincent looks at the two men indifferent to their actions and ready to strike *"Well Jasper, what's our play? After all we have our freedom and other pressing issues to consider."* He says to Jasper, under his breath, in Italian.




"Just keep that trigger finger of yours ready, I will snap my fingers if we are going to take any action against them, everything is still salvagable though." Jasper retorts back in Italian to Thomas calmly.

Jasper grabs Dr.Wilkinson to stop him from going anywhere. "Sorry I had to do that but I can see that you are not a gambling man Dr.Wilkinson but the first rule of life is never accept the first terms of anybody until you are able to see all the cards they hold." He whispers to the Doctor as he wheels around on his heels of his feet to face the doctor and his goons.

Jasper looks back towards the soldiers and walks straight up to the doctor, not caring in the least bit for the armed soldiers at his side. "What the hell do you intend to do with those guns doctor? Are you going to shoot us...in a hospital...in broad daylight...in front of everyone?" Jasper askes taking a pause after every point and looking the doctor straight in the eyes while he is talking "Now then, get tweedle dumb and tweedle dee to put away those guns of theirs so we tallk civily about this because guns don't scare me and neither do you my friend." Jasper says as he smiles right in the face of the doctor "Now I say that we go down to the nice little bistro down the road and then we can talk about this matter a little bit better and if you are worried about this being "confidential" than we will get a booth, sounds good Doc?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2010)

OOC: Try a diplomacy roll, or intimidat roll, whichever you feel like rolling. Add a +3 bonus to your score for your performance.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2010)

"Thank you for the timely rescue Timothy." Percy replied. "I've a flesh wound but I should be OK until we have finished up here. Better check on Ben though, it sounded like he could be seriously injured. Are you alright Ben?"

Percy removes his jacket and tries to inspect the wound in his shoulder. Looking at the jacket he comments allowed "Well I may be OK but this jackets had it."

Unless his shoulder needs immediate attention, Percy will say "We better finish up here as soon as possible before someone comes to investigate the noise. Timothy. Can you assign one of your men to guard the entrance and another two to come with me to check out the room were the two thugs came from. Oh and grab that box, we'll check it later." So saying Percy goes to check to see if the missing agent is in the room at the end of the corridor.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 5, 2010)

[sblock= Skill Check]
Intimidate: 1d20+4=12
[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 17, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George listens to Jasper ranting on and wonders if he should be looking for cover before the shooting begins.  But as Jasper mentions a restaurant and food, George realizes he is hungry.  Not wanting to startle anyone during the silents following Jasper's tiff, George only nods his head in agreement.


OOC: By the way, how many points did George get back when he was treated by the doctor(s)?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2010)

*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------*

Timothy secures the dead men weapons and gear, and assigns two men to Percy. Ben’s wounds appear to be rather serious; the hand that is grabbing the wound is red for the blood. 
*“I think I had it pal, I better get back to the quarters” *Ben says, obviously in pain. Timothy nods and assigns two of his men to escort him back. 
*“Let’s register this place officers.”* Shouts out the aged man. 
Percy and the two agents go through the door, and upon entering, they see a man tided up to a chair, he is bloodied and appears unconscious. Before him is a man, that upon seeing you tries to grab his gun. Luckily the two agents react quickly and shot a round at the man. The bullets pierce the man’s chest and abdomen, and he falls down.

*Dr. George Wilkinson , Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello & Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore*


*“Very well” *spits the government functionary. The group goes down the stairs and out of the hospital. They cross the street. The tension could be cut down with a knife.
As the agents, the doctors and the military enter the little coffee, the waitress shows them a big table.
All settle down in the chairs, and doctor Charleston begins to speak.
*“Let’s clear all this, before I lose my mind. I will explain you the situation, and then you will tell me who the hell are you.”* He says dryly. 
*“I am doctor Charleston Siux. I am also Admiral Charleston Siux, I am a member of the pentagon, and head of a secret governmental organization known as Project Apoli. We are trying to achieve what Department 7 could not.”* Charleston gestures towards George. *”Doctor Wilkinson is a recent addition to this project, we were looking forward to add his knowledge and expertise to a new project that I will not discuss with you. What happened was that the agent I send to deliver Doctor Wilkinson to his home never came back. Now I found him in intense therapy, full of bullets. Now I want some explanations doctor Wilkinson.”* Charleston points the table with his finger in a demanding expression. He turns to Jasper *“I’m also interested in why are you searching for the good doctor, is he a some sort of delinquent? Has he committed some crime? We went over his entire file several times, and his history is unmatchable.”* Charleston adds.


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 21, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George takes a breath and then proceeds to tell doctor Charleston what happened after the driver and himself left the 'lab'.  He tells everything as well as he can remember.  *"And that's the sum of it.  I know it sounds like something from a horror movie, but I swear, that's what happened."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2010)

Charleston digest what Wilkinson told him, apparently too well. *"I see... We will check Andrade when he is out of therapy, but in the last few hours we have had two similar cases. Doctor Emersz was attacked by one of his field assistants, who almost kills the poor guy with a wrench. Luckily there were other agents there at the moment."* explains Charleston.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 21, 2010)

As Vincent really wasn't much for talking he instead listens as he curses to himself for having left his guns in the car. Not that he felt unarmed without them, they were his long range tools after all but now crowded into this restuarant with these government types...he just felt uncomfortable. It had always been his expierience that government types always shot first and asked questions later. However this Doctor/Admiral seemed to have their reigns drawn in pretty well. He wonders what Jasper will say about his involvement. He knew that their was a connection from the files he had copied but didn't know what it was. He also knew that time was working against them. Vincent calms himself by formulating a plan to "return" Capones Tommy Gun and kill him a the same time. Capone was a killer. Capone was evil. Capone deserved to die. This would be an act to start his atonement. But would Jasper want Capone alive? He'd have to ask him that later.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2010)

Addressing Timothy's men, Percy says "Well done men. Good job. Can one of you check if the target is still alive and the other keep guard. I'll check matey." Indicating the tied man. "Hopefully its our missing agent." Putting words into action, Percy walks over and checks the prisoner; both to see if its the missing agent and for injuries.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 21, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> He turns to Jasper *“I’m also interested in why are you searching for the good doctor, is he a some sort of delinquent? Has he committed some crime? We went over his entire file several times, and his history is unmatchable.”* Charleston adds.




"Well now that the good doctor told his story I geuss it's time for mine." Jasper says pausing to sip his esspresso that he ordered as they were being sat down, "Good but not great, the esspresso not my story. Well me and my partner have gained documents from a criminal orginization with your boys name on it, now to me it seems that either they have plans of their own with the good doctor here or you have an insider and they want a piece of the pie that you are cooking up." another sip of esspresso breaks up his speaking which allows him to eye the goverment types. 
Jasper believes he is on to something. He already has them at a disadvantage because if they couldn't off him in a hospital than they had nothing on him in here and the fact that they are so secretive makes them wary of anything that even sniffs of them not having everything under wraps. "If you want we can make a trade, the documents that we have for sometime with the doctor, I only want to ask him some questions. All that we have though is the copies the originals are at this address," Jasper grabs a pen out of his pocket and writes the address of the resturant that has Capone's office on top of it "so if you think that you want to deal with the guys who have the info or just want the originals go ahead and flex those big government muscles of yours and take them. So do we have a deal, I give you the docs plus the address to the originals and we get some time with the good doctor?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2010)

*Dr. George Wilkinson , Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello & Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore*

Charleston nods, cigar on hand. *"Speak with the doctor as much as you want, but we will keep him under 24 hour security. If there was an attempt to finish his life, I can't trust anyone now. I would like to see your identification and the papers you said you have, and would like to know which criminal organization you are speaking off. I have the feeling we are on the same side, so we should start cooperating."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2010)

*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------*

Percy trots to the tided man with the agents following closely. 

Percy checks the man, he is alive, although he appears to have endured several sessions of torture. His faces is edematous and severely cut.

On of the agents crouch to the right side of the man, and with a hand touches his throat, *"He's dead sir."* confirms the agent.

As Percy unties the man, and the two agents grab him, the door opens again, and Timothy walks hurriedly towards them. *"We have some other documents, but nothing more. What happened here sir? Is he the target?"* he says pointing out at the man being carried.* "We are all set to depart, do you wish to inspect this area before we go?"*

Percy surveys the room. It is a parking place for two cars at most, and platforms to each side, with stuff covered with white cloth. They are now standing on the right platform, there are crates and barrels, and a table, with several medic instruments, and other that resemble the torture devices shown in museums. However, from there it is not easy to notices anything else.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 22, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Charleston nods, cigar on hand. *"Speak with the doctor as much as you want, but we will keep him under 24 hour security. If there was an attempt to finish his life, I can't trust anyone now. I would like to see your identification and the papers you said you have, and would like to know which criminal organization you are speaking off. I have the feeling we are on the same side, so we should start cooperating."*




"Alright than, I will throw you a bone here. The orginaization is that of Al Capone's, now I already went to the address I have here and nearly got caught during it. I think there were two henchmen maybe three and one guy directing them, they all had small arms and there was a fair amount of civilians around the place." Jasper says as he hands over the address to Doctor Charleston "If I am going to be asking questions I would perfer it be in my neck of the woods. Why don't I just ask the questions at the cop shop, sound good? I'm just trying to make it hard for the good Doctor to be found and the more people in between them and the doctor is always a good thing, don't you agree?"


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 22, 2010)

Vincent doesn't like the idea of being around even more police without his immunity. He thinks back to before he went back to Italy and then states in English *"I wouldn't go there unless you've cleaned house because last I knew Capone had a few men in prominent positions on his payroll within your department." [You didn't think Capone always got away based on luck and instinct I hope]*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2010)

*"The man has a point" *states Charleston pointing at Vincent with his cigar. *"Capone is a pain in the ass, but he's American, whether we like it or not. My department handles international affairs, of sorts."* Charleston smokes a bit. *"That said I've always wanted to catch the bastard. Tell you what: I'll check your files, and if I see you have potential, and you seem to have, if you sneaked into Capone's lair, I'll get you both a new job, dedicated to bring down that gangster, and at the same time, testing some of the "toys" good people like George Wilkinson are able to create."* the man shifts in his chair, leaning forward, cigar in hand, and a serious expression in his face.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 22, 2010)

Jasper stops mid sip of his esspresso. {Government jobs? Wow, that is they way to work. They call you up and in the mean time you ahave all of the time in the world to do whatever you want.} Jasper thinks to himself as he a small smile creeps across his face. "I will have to speak to my partner about this, give us a moment." 

Jasper turns to Thomas and begins to talk in Italian. "This is the absolute best thing that can happen, it's the ace of all aces. This new job will basically give you something on the lines of immunity all that you have to do is give them your phone number. This is the best option I think and i know that I have been pulling you around for a while but this will make it worth while. I'm in Tommy, are you?" Jasper says calmly to Thomas trying to not show anything that may give Charleston any indication of how on board he is with the job offer.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 23, 2010)

"Yes. I believe this is our man. Anyway, I'll just finish looking here then we can go. Did you get the box from the first room? If not, we will pick it up on the way out."

Percy goes over to the other platform and has a quick look around, moving covers if necessary. He then proceeds to the door.

"Timothy. I'll defer to you expertise. But we have made a lot of noise in here. So, do we need to make sure that no one has set up an ambush before we leave?"

[sblock=OOC]Ben, Percy and the prisoner all need medical attention. Does headquarters have medical facilities?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2010)

*-----Percy------*

Percy goes through the room, inspecting the medical instruments. They seem like torture equipment, and most are stained with dry blood. The agent finds a notepad containing information and details about the order and characteristics, along with the results of each torture method employed. Reading the first two is enough to make the trained man's gut set upside down. Percy stores the notes, and keeps searching, but finds just a couple of personal items from the guards, and crates. 
Upon opening some of the crates, he finds beer. A strange sight indeed, specially in England, where is is not quite popularized. Crate after crate, they were all filled with bottles, cans, small barrels, all of them containing beer, although some others contained bottles of diverse alcoholic drinks.
Percy asks the agents to help him and retrieves one bottle of each crate to analize.
Finishing, he is ready to go. 
*"I left two of the guys outside just in case sir." *replies Tim. 

The group goes out, and the two agents outside gives them clearance, apparently no one has heard anything. The police forces move quickly to the van and Tim drives off peacefully, until they are outside the docks, where he speeds off to the hospital. The travel is short, and Tim seems like a skilled driver. He leaves Percy Ben, agent Y235 and two of his men in the hospital. *"I'll return to the base, and tell the commander to communicate with you sir." *he announces before driving off. 

Percy shows some credentials to the administrative of the hospital, and Ben and agent Y235 are taken to operation. Percy's wounds are taken care off as well.
A couple of hours later, Ben is resting on a bed, alongside with Y235 who remains unconscious. Ben and Percy talk about the mission and when they are getting to the part of the strange box, someone knocks the door. Percy gets to his feet, and places himself next to the door, gun in hand. *"Commander Terrance Folcker, let me in."* says the person from the other side.
Percy opens the door, and the commander, followed by Timothy enter the room.*
"Excelent job agents. Agent Grunt here has introduced my to what he knows, but I understand you hold much more information."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 23, 2010)

*"If you think this is best then this is what we will do. Though when they check my cridentials it will be a long list of crimes the police think I have committed. I don't know if that will help or hurt their thoughts about me."* He states back to Jasper in Italian.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 24, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"If you think this is best then this is what we will do. Though when they check my cridentials it will be a long list of crimes the police think I have committed. I don't know if that will help or hurt their thoughts about me."* He states back to Jasper in Italian.




"My thinkingis that if they are still willing to give me a job after how much I have jerked them around than I think we are safe. If they do have any problems I will tell them that your my partner and I'm not going to work with anyone else, don't worry Tommy, I am not going to leave you high and dry." Jasper continues in Italien with a small smirk on about thinking about this, he understands that this may just be a way to monitor them but he would like to see them try and find him when he doesn't want them to.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 24, 2010)

*"Fine then. I trust you and your judgement." *Vincent says to Jasper in Italian. He looks at the agents carefully. Noticing that the men have not stopped them once from speaking between themselves in Italian he begins to wonder if they can understand them.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Percy greets the commander and offers him the chair, while he sits on the foot of Ben's bed. "Right sir. I will write a full report later, meanwhile here are the highlights as I see them. Ben. Feel free to step in if I miss something important. As he enumerates each point, Percy emphasises them with his fingers.

"*One*. When we arrived at the first warehouse, Sir Archival was there with another man, who I did not recognise but would know if I saw him again. Shortly after we arrived, they both left together, along with the muscle.

*Two*. This warehouse look like it is primary used as offices. There is nothing of interest there apart from some extremely incriminating papers which I sent back to you. I don't know if you had a chance to read them but basically, Long is being a naughty boy and is involve in smuggling endangered animals and illegal substances. Not really anything we would be interested in but our friends from customs may be.

At this point Percy check his personal notebook before continuing

*Three*. Does N E W  Y O R K  C I T Y  F A R M, that spells New York City Farm by the way, mean anything sir. Personnel I think it is some kind of password. 

*Four*. The other warehouse was occupied and unfortunately we were detected. This is where things get interesting but very puzzling. The thugs who attacked us were not acting normally and to my mind they appeared to be in an hypnotic trance. Not only that but you could see them come back to normal just before they died.

*Five*. The thugs were actually guarding and torturing agent Y235. I have their notes here. At this point Percy takes the notes out of his pocket and offers it to "T". "But be warned it makes disturbing reading. By the way, the doctor says he will be alright but he has not yet regained consciousness.

*Six*. The second warehouse had crates and crates of alcohol mostly beer. Unfortunately the crates did not have any labels, so we can't tell their origin or destination. I sent some samples back to HQ with Timothy for analysis.

*Seven* Timothy has some more papers he found in the second warehouse but I have not yet had a chance to look them over.

Finally, we come to this box. It was in the second warehouse in the same room as Timothy's papers. We were just going to examining it. Althought to tell you the truth, I may be being too cautious but I am very weary about opening it in crowded hospital. I suggest we take it back to HQ and examining it in the shooting gallery, were we are unlikely to do much damage if things go wrong.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 24, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"Fine then. I trust you and your judgement." *Vincent says to Jasper in Italian. He looks at the agents carefully. Noticing that the men have not stopped them once from speaking between themselves in Italian he begins to wonder if they can understand them.




"Alright then, I think that we are going to except your offer but you already knew that didn't you." Jasper says to the government men who were staring intently at them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2010)

*Dr. George Wilkinson , Jasper 'Quicksilver' Mortello & Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore*

*"Mostly yes, I was expecting you to accept; no one has rejected a job proposition from the project so far."* says Charleston with a grin. He shift the cigar from one side of his mouth to the other.* "Now, let's go to the police department were you work, to clear things out with your boss, and then, we'll be off to the "farm"." *The way Charleston said Farm, it was clear that it was some secret or special location.
Of course George knew what was the Farm.
Charleston addressed the two bodyguards.* "Keep an eye on Andrade, I don't want any more surprises."*
*"Yes sir"* replied the two hulks at the same time. 

When they were all out, Charleston lead you to his car, a black government car, with flags and all, and gestured you to get inside, as he does.

Into the car, there a driver and another man, of similar proportions of Charleston's bodyguards. 
*"Where to lad?"* your new "boss" asked to Jasper and Vincent.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2010)

*-------------- Percy Ambleton-Smythe-------------*

*"A capital suggestion Agent Ambleton-Smythe. If you are already healed, then come with me to the headquarters, I will leave a custody for our agents."* 'T' gestured to Tim, who exits the room, apparently in search of the officers in charge of the custody.

Percy and T leave Tim and the officers at the door, and the commander drives towards the station. 
There is no much traffic, and the day, for once i London, seems clear, the sky fair and cloudless.

*"What a day ah? Worth of a successful mission such as this."* the commander comments as he drives, his eyes concentrated on the road.
*"So you say you found incriminating papers regarding traffic on animals and dangerous substances, and also you found loads of alcohol?"* T frowns. *"This smells like America. Dealing with alcohol in such volume would only be profitable if introducing that merchandise in a country that has prohibited it's commerce. Plus, the note about the Farm in New York points out in that direction as well. Although is that's a code, a secret location, or a letter coded phone number, its beyond me..."* Offers T. He turns to watch you, then to the road again. *"Thoughts agent?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (Mar 25, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George listens to the conversations with interest, but having nothing specific to add, he remains quiet.

When directed to the government vehicle, making sure to leave room for everyone else, George enters and sits.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 25, 2010)

Not thrilled to be leaving his guns behind Vincent says *"We have our own car and know how to get to our own station. Plus Jaspers car is less obvious than your flag covered car and we're not just going to leave it here."* He then turns to Jasper *"Unless of course you just want me to follow you in your car and we can drop it off at your place on the way."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 25, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Not thrilled to be leaving his guns behind Vincent says *"We have our own car and know how to get to our own station. Plus Jaspers car is less obvious than your flag covered car and we're not just going to leave it here."* He then turns to Jasper *"Unless of course you just want me to follow you in your car and we can drop it off at your place on the way."*




"I think folowing us in the car is the best idea, Tommy." Jasper says to him trying to get across the whole "I don't trust these guys either" vibe "Stay close, we don't want you to lose us on our way their."


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 26, 2010)

*"I'll just need the keys then Jasper."* Vincent extends his hand and waits.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 26, 2010)

Percy listens to T's thoughts on the alcohol and the name. Turning to T he says "As far as the alcohol is concerned, exporting to America did cross my mind. We don't tend to drink the sort of beer he has available, so exporting is definatly indicated." Percy look out of the car window as he gathers his thoughts. "As for New York City Farm, I doubt its a phone number; too many digits." Percy stops talking as a thought occurs to him, before continuing "unless New York City is actually the exchange in which case the number is probably F=3, A=2, R=8, M=6. Hum that's stretching things more than a bit but maybe worth a try. So, if its not a phone number, what else could it be. A code, I did consider this as well. Its almost 4 sets of 4 letters. Unfortunately, this falls down as NEW only has three letters and I doubt a coded phrase would make actual words. If your right about smuggled beer into America, then it could be the delivery location. Finally, I still think it could be a password. I am not been much help, sorry sir."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 26, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"I'll just need the keys then Jasper."* Vincent extends his hand and waits.




"Oh right," Jasper says as hre pulls out his keys and passes them over to Thomas. As he passes them he looks directly into his eyes and gives him a nod almost as if he were saying "I'm trusting you here"


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 27, 2010)

As Vincent takes the keys and sees the nod from Jasper he squints his eyes and looks at the other men around Jasper, memorizing their faces. He looks down for a split second to his left hand then back at Jasper, then at the guards and nods slightly. *[I'll kill them all if I have to] "So I'll follow you to Jaspers then we will al go in your car."* Vincent goes back to Jaspers car, starts it, grabs his guns from under the seat and then begins to follow the other car back to Jaspers. He stays close and drives fast, knowing time was working against them. He knew I was only a matter of time before Capone would call on his services again.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 5, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George waits patiently for the rest to get in the vehicles.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2010)

*British Secret Service Headquarters*

*“Nonsense, we will try all these hypothesis of yours when we arrive to the quarters. And by We I mean You. Try calling to the central police station first, perhaps they have some information about the local happenings that could sheer some light over this mystery.”* Replied T.
The trip was short, and both men were in the headquarters quickly. 
With Ben in his thoughts, Percy decided to start researching further on this case.
He searched the operator of New York and made the call. The operator communicated him with the police central. After a moment, a man answered the phone.* “Officer Miles here, I’m sorry but we are having an emergency, what is that you wish?”*
Percy could not avoid frowning. He asked to speak to the chief agent.* “Alright… I’ll have him on the phone in a minute.”*
After a minute, Percy hears a man taking the phone…


*New York Police Station*


The two cars drive towards the Police station. As they reach there, they can see a commotion in the place, an ambulance parked hastily outside, several reporters and media people trying to get in, and stopped effectively by policemen at the entrance. One of them seems happy to spot Jasper as he walks nearby. 
*“Jasper! Get in quickly!” *he exhorts. Worriedly the group gets into the station. Chaos made a nest in this place. People coming and going franatically, shouts, ect…
Charleston frowned. *“This doesn’t look good…”* he mutters under his breath. 
One of the agents coming spots Jasper and approaches* “Alefning was shot today while you were away. The paramedics are trying to stabilize him, but at the moment they seem to be having a hard time. Fred shot him, can you believe it? Then he shot himself!” *Jasper’s world stopped right there, his heart’s beats sounded like a Wong inside of him. Charleston Jasper George and Vincent rushed to Alefning’s office, and find the man lying on a pool of his own blood. Fred’s corpse is also there, his gaze fixed on the wall, and a small hole in his forehead. 
Mark Alefning is unconscious, and bleeding from the wound in the chest, as the paramedics try to stabilize him. *“We are loosing him!”* urges one of them, as the one tries to stop the bleeding and the others perform respiratory assistance. 
*“Time to do your magic doctor.” *Says Charleston to George, without taking his eyes from Alefning.
At that moment, an officer comes in. *“There’s a call from the British secret service; Jasper, you are the lead agent for now, you should take this.”
*


OOC: Sorry for the delay guys, I'm having a lot going on lately.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 7, 2010)

Jasper stands there stunned looking at his Chief bleeding on the ground. Everything seems to move slower and he can barely hear what is being said around him. During this time he wonders if he would every feel like this for his mafia family. Then everything comes rushing back and Jasper spins aroun on his heels and begins to bark orders. "Alright then, lets get some more people outside dealing with group that is gathering up front. Doc Charleston you get your boys to go up front and help them out and report back to me when they and we will see what we should do from there. "Dr. Wilkinson, you work on the Chief and try to get him back on his feet and Tommy you stay here and make sure no unauthorized personel get in here, got it." Jasper says looking at each one in the eye as he talks about what they are supposed to do. After he finishes getting everything worked out he walks over and grabs the phone "You picked a hell of a time to call, we have our cheif down in his room in a pool of his own blood and a media circus outside. So, get to the point and I will see what I can do but I may not be able to be as effective due to both my hand being tied because of this whole thing and it's about my 2nd minute on the job."


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 8, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George steps close to the victim and paramedics.  *"Keep working on him, even when I start my actions."*  George sets his bag down and takes the Dermal Regenerater out of it.  He makes a couple of adjustments and gets down next to the chief.  *"OK, remove the bandage from the worst of the wounds."  *

When the medic hesitates, George says in a louder, firm, and commanding voice. *"Do it now, or he dies because you hesitated."*  Once the wound is uncovered, George activates the machine and begins applying it to the wound.  He keeps applying it till that wound is sealed over and then moves on to the next major wound.  *"Now uncover the next one."*

George keeps this up till the man is stabilized and then for a couple more rounds.  George assumes that the chief's input on what happened will be needed before he's taken to the hospital. 

[OOC: Let me know how many rounds of use so I can subtract the charges.]


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 8, 2010)

Vincent puts his fedora on low and moves with the crowd attempting to hide within the crowd. Once inside he keeps a low profile, not exactly comfortrable surrounded by all these cops. But then again this might be something he would just have to get used to. Vincent watches George as he does his thing. At the same time he keeps an eye out for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 9, 2010)

The voice at the other end of the phone has a pronounced British accent. Percy says "Sorry old chap. Things are not too hot here either. My partner is in hospital after we were shot at by a couple of zombies. Well not zombies exactly, just a couple of thugs who had been hypnotised and were acting like zombies. Nasty business.

Enough of the small talk. What I was ringing about was Sir Archival Long. I don't know if you have heard of him. He is a rich industrialist with fingers in many pies, including shipping. Anyway, to get to the heart of the matter. I have just returned from a raid on one of Long's warehouses, where we found a lot of beer and other alcoholic beverages. Although there was no address information, its not really the sort of stuff that would sell over here. So we were thinking Long might be intending to smuggle it into America. The reason I am ringing you is the only clue we have is a scribbled note which says NEW YORK CITY FARM.

Anyway thank you for your time. I realise that you have a bit of a crisis on, so I will leave you be. However, His Majesty's Government would be grateful if you could give the matter some thought when thing calmed down. Percy gives Jasper his contact details and waits for his response.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 9, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Anyway thank you for your time. I realise that you have a bit of a crisis on, so I will leave you be. However, His Majesty's Government would be grateful if you could give the matter some thought when thing calmed down. Percy gives Jasper his contact details and waits for his response.




The accent on the other line has the famed New York accent but it is slghtly more subtle and there is a hint of Italian in his voice. "Right, will check out our files on the matter after everything calms down and I will call you if we find anything." Jasper says as he writes down the information that was being dictated to him on a napkin that used to hold a doughnut. He hangs up the phone and sits for a moment allowing him self a small amount of time to breath. "Alright people, things have calmed down so we can get back to work. We have duty to the people of this town and we can't let anything get in the way of that, even the wounding of our cheif. I will have someone posted at his bedside at all times and we will try to keep every one of you with information on his condition but we are in luck because we have highly trained doctors working on him right now." Jaspers says to everyone after he jumped on top of the chairso his voice would be noticed by everyone.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2010)

*British Secret Service Headquarters*

Percy hangs out the phone, and was about to report to T, just when the people from ballistics hurries into the office. *"We opened the box, you better come and see sir."*

*New York Police Station*

Agent Percy's information did indeed ring some bells in Jasper's head throughout the general confusion. He found the same sentence in Capone's papers, George had been attacked by this zombie Andrade, and his chief had been shot by a person apparently hypnotized too.

Meanwhile, George is lucky in stabilizing the chief. The paramedics can't believe their eyes as the apparently magical device seals the wounds instantly. George makes a face as he has to spend 4 of his devices's valuable charges. The paramedics take the chief to the ambulance, with the help of Vincent, who effectively directs the cops to push the reporters to make place for the wounded man. The ambulance speeds off to the hospital. 
Charleston comes into the office. *"I saw what you did back there, excellent situation management. My men have secured the entrance. Nice job to you too doctor, I feel stupid to ever have doubted about hiring you. Any clues about this?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 10, 2010)

*George 25/36*

George replies, *"I'm still at a loss as to who is attacking and why.  But I can say that if these actions are to be a daily, or even every few days, I'm going to need to build some more of these Dermal Regeneration units.  This one will be worn out in 1 to 3 weeks."*  George puts the unit back in his bag.

*"On the subject of the hypnotized men, how ever they are doing it, they seem to be doing it remotely.  The agent driving me was in a moving car when he was triggered."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 10, 2010)

"I'm not going to say who did this or why until I have some solid evidence to back it up, I will get some of my men to check to see if there is any sort of unusual crimes that may have some sort of connection with this. We will get down to the bottom of this" Jasper says trying to make some links but coming up empty, he feels that it's going to be a late night with a full pot of coffee sifting through all of the files. He even thinks about any informants that he has in the underworld that he may have to talk to get down to the bottom of this whole thing.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 10, 2010)

Percy hangs up the phone just has the armourer rushes up. Percy immediately follows him to investigate the contents of the box.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 12, 2010)

Vincent watches the doctor in amazement as he almost magically heals the chief. *[I wonder how it is he does that and exactly what kind of doctor he is.]* Of course he just stands there with a stoic look on his face, looking for anyone doing anything suspiscious while remaining in the shadows.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2010)

*British Secret Service Headquarters*

Percy rushes behind the armourer, towards the safe testing area. T is already there. *"We had to use tungsten to open the box, it's made of a strange alloy of metals and a polymer we could not identify."* the man explains as he shows you the now opened box. It contains an iridescent glass orb, filled with orange liquid in which two egg like things float. The glass orb is the size of a coconut, and the eggs are the size of lemons.* "We didn't try to break this structure, as we are uncertain of the potential biological contamination it might cause." * the man explains again, pointing at the orb with his finger. *
"We should send it to the security lab. Is it safe to transport it as it is?"* T asks, and the operator nods. *"Then take it Agent Percy, Doctor Fleming should be able to tell us something new about this 'thing'. I'll try to contact the chief commander and see how should we treat this, and to stablish an international capture order for Sir Archival."* he scratches his head. *"Long will have a long list of questions to answer when we capture him."*

Perc takes the box to the lab of Doctor Fleming. He is quite surprised to see the thing, and amazed at the eggs inside. He performs a series of analysis, and encloses the orb in a safe chamber that should protect against gas escapes, if he liquid turns out volatile and toxic. The doctor then tries to pierce the glass, but no mater what high end equipment he uses, the results are null. 
*"My conclusion is that after trying the Milikovs drill and obtained no perforation, there is only thing that could make a hole through this is Wilkinson. And it's not a device, it's an American physicist. He lives in New York, I called to his lab last week, to ask for a publication, but their colleges said he was now working for USA army, or something like that. Perhaps T could make a contact?"*

*New York Police Station*

OOC: I'll need a concrete action description for you guys, what are you going to do? Search for clues in the chief's office? Search the shooter's body? The shooter's work area? Search the files? Specifically what would you search in the files? Would you try to contact somebody? The british agent that called? he seemed to have some similar problem. Some underground contact? Vincent and Jasper have many contacts, Vincent have the larger list. What about Charleston? He seems resourceful.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 14, 2010)

"Alright people we need to get on the move with this investigation. I am going to send 3 volunteers to Fred's House to try to find out anything about him there. Dr. Wilson I want you to do the autopsy to see if there is anything odd going on with Fred biologically, tell no one your findings and report back to me asap. Vincent you and me are going to tap some of your underworld contacts, try and chose some that are not that close to Capone because I have a feeling that he has something to do with this. Doc. Charleston your going to call up the number on this napkin," Jasper says as he hands over the napkin to him " you have more power when it comes to dealing with foreign affairs which I neede because he is british and seems to have a lot of info on this, flex some of those government muscles. Alright everyone knows what they are going to do?" Jasper says calmly after he is finished speaking, he finally feels pretty good about how he is handling the scenario.


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 14, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

(OOC: If the reference to Dr. Wilson is for Dr. Wilkinson, he will respond
George looks around to see if there is someone near, who is the target of the statement directed at him.  At finding no one, he'll say, *"I'm not a medical doctor.  It would be better to have a good medical examiner do the autopsy and then let me look at anything that he can't explain."*  Continuing on...

George says, *"I would like to look over his clothes, and anywhere he's been recently including his desk and places like the restroom and restaurants and who he met with for say, the last 24 to 48 hours as a starter."*  Pausing a moment, he adds, *"I'd prefer to do this as a consultant to the detective who would normally do it as they have more experience in that field.  I'd just be there looking for the things they'd not normally look for."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 14, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> (OOC: If the reference to Dr. Wilson is for Dr. Wilkinson, he will respond
> George looks around to see if there is someone near, who is the target of the statement directed at him. At finding no one, he'll say, *"I'm not a medical doctor. It would be better to have a good medical examiner do the autopsy and then let me look at anything that he can't explain."* Continuing on...
> 
> George says, *"I would like to look over his clothes, and anywhere he's been recently including his desk and places like the restroom and restaurants and who he met with for say, the last 24 to 48 hours as a starter."* Pausing a moment, he adds, *"I'd prefer to do this as a consultant to the detective who would normally do it as they have more experience in that field. I'd just be there looking for the things they'd not normally look for."*




"Sounds good, you do what you do best. You might as well go to the house with a few of the detectives." Jasper says with a small nod towards the doctor

[sblock]
Yes, I meant Dr.Wilkinson 

Autopsy is covered under the Heal skill which I assumed that you had maxed out so you can do a good job but it makes sense what your doing to.
[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 15, 2010)

*"Fine by me as long as the bodyguards assigned by Admiral Charleston won't get in the way of your investigators.  Come to think of it, I suppose I better ask the Admiral if he'll allow it or if he's going to make me stay here in the station."*  George looks to Admiral Charleston.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 15, 2010)

Vincent calmly let's the fact that Jasper just called him Vincent in public go and chalks it up to the fact that his boss (he assumes) was almost just killed. *"I think I know where we can start."* Vincent says as he tosses the keys back to Jasper *"We're going to have to go clear across town and ask a few guys a few hard questions."* When they leave he will give Jasper directions to a few local non-capone yet still ear-to-the-ground types. When he gets to them he'll count on his reputation to get the answers to his questions. If that fails he'll go to intimidation. If that fails he'll take more drastic measures.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 15, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Vincent calmly let's the fact that Jasper just called him Vincent in public go and chalks it up to the fact that his boss (he assumes) was almost just killed. *"I think I know where we can start."* Vincent says as he tosses the keys back to Jasper *"We're going to have to go clear across town and ask a few guys a few hard questions."* When they leave he will give Jasper directions to a few local non-capone yet still ear-to-the-ground types. When he gets to them he'll count on his reputation to get the answers to his questions. If that fails he'll go to intimidation. If that fails he'll take more drastic measures.




"Sounds good, we will move once I know everything here is under control." Jasper says in response to what Vincent said.

[sblock= @Felix]
Am I not supposed to call him by Vincent? If there was something that was said I did not get the memo
[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC: ]Jasper, and a few choice others, are the only one who knows him as Vincent. He is known to others as Thomas or Tommy Donnelly. Even fewer know him as Thomas Vincenzo de Auditore...Jasper being one of those few.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 15, 2010)

Responding to T's comments about arresting Long, Percy says. "Don't forget Ben and I saw him at the docks earlier today, sir. So he is probably still in London." T then goes back to his office and Percy takes the box and its contents to the lab.

"Alright doctor I'm on to it." Percy says "Is there somewhere safe you can put the box and contents?"

Leaving Doctor Fleming to secure the box, Percy goes back to T's office, knocks and enters when instructed. "Sorry sir, I'm afraid Doctor Fleming is not only puzzled but unable to open the egg. He says he needs to talk to some yank named Wilkinson. Problem is Wilkinson has disappeared from his usual haunts and is apparently working for the US Army, in or near New York. Any chance of you getting onto your opposite number in Army Intelligence and seeing if you can get Wilkinson to ring the good doctor? Meanwhile, I'll go down to records and see if I can find a mug shot of the man who was with Long. That's unless there is something else you need me to do sir."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2010)

*British Secret Service Headquarters (Percy)*

*"Hang on agent" *T says, with the phone already in hand. *"I have a contact that might have something for us about this."* he continues as he dials. *"Charleston? Tomas here, howdy ol' mate?"* he pauses, Percy can hear the other man repling something, in a raspy voice. *"Ha! Don't you tell me? Well then perhaps you'll be interested in this..."* T pauses, as the other man replies something. *"What? We have the same..." *T is interrupted again. *"Yes... Yes...Exactly... I see... Very well; we had the same problem, but we DID find something." * T says triumphantly *"However we need this doc Wilkinson you speak off.... I see... Uhm how inconvenient.... Do tell me? Yes I think it's better. I'll let him know... Yeah miss those days too old chap; see you later, farewell." * T hangs up the phone and looks at Percy. 

"Well we are lucky, or not, depending on your point on view. Charleston, a friend of mine who works in USA secret service told me he has Wilkinson working for him. He says they had something of a similar problem, involving hypnotized people attacking comrades and attempting to kill them. The last victim was the chief of police of New York; you spoke to detective Jasper. They are trying to find clues as to who was behind those attacks there, and we should also search for clues. I'll call the police department, in spite of the evidence we found a legal registration of the warehouses is in order, so you can search for more clues, and interrogate the workers." he explains.

*"The yank Wilkinson will be travelling here with some other agents after they restore order back there, in the meantime, go to the police station, I'll call them as you drive there."* T says, and takes the phone, making Percy a gesture to leave.

The agent takes the car and drives to the police station, and walks it. Promptly he is received by the chief of police who explains the details he had discussed with T. Percy gets aboard his car, and along with another 5 units, he drives to the docks again. The sun is setting in the horizon now.

The units arrive, in the precise moment that a guard is closing the door. The agents point him with their arms and the man obviously surrenders. The police burst into the building, but Percy remains outside. A few gunshots and it was all over. 
The colonel walked outside the building to greet Percy *"Agent, it's all clear now, just a few shots and the guards surrendered. No wounded nor killed, thank God. You can go on with your investigation and interrogate the guards if you so please."*


*OOC: Well lets roll some dices. You can roll Investigate rolls to investigate the place further, Gather information with people outside the warehouses who might have seen something, Search to find clues, Knowledge to identify clues you might find, Diplomacy, bluff and sense motive to interrogate guards, and spot if you have knowledge or if you search something specific (Like things reveled by guards and / or other people)*



*New York Police Station*

As Jasper is about to depart followed by Vincent, Charleston is called to some sort of device he carries. Something like a war radio, but smaller, the size of a brick perhaps. On of the walls-of-a-man of his bodyguards carries it. He delivers it to Charleston who activates the devices and starts talking. 
*"Charleston here...." *the man examines the number and frowns *"Thomas? Nice to hear from you pall. We are in a hurry now, a lot of bad things happened here and we need to clear some things out.... I'm telling you I have no time right now, there's someone hypnotizing people to turn them into assassins here.... Do you?.... Because we are almost clueless.... Really? Amazing!... I see, well doctor Wilkinson is unavailable now... Yes, in the same research we are on... But I can send him with a few more agents when things here are cleared out.... Because I don't think it could be safe to transport that thing. Tell your agent Percival that we are going to meet him there when we have all this settled down.... Don't you miss those days when all our preoccupations were just to be alive in the front? Ha, see you soon Thomas."* Smiling, Charleston deactivates the device and hands it to his bodyguard. 
*"It seems I have made my part. This agent that called you found some sort of eggs of some strange creature their scientists are unable to identify. They tried to take a sample from it, but not even their best drill could penetrate the shell. So they need your inventions to get through it doc." *he says pointing at Wilkinson.* "We must clear this business first, after that your first mission will be to travel to england and escort the good doctor and his devices to see if you can take a sample from this egg." *

After digesting the new information Jasper and Vincent continued to the car, and drove off to the suburbs, to a place Vincent knew well. 

George and Charleston went to the victim's house along with two detectives. 

*Fred's House (George Wilkinson)*

The scientist and the officers arrive to the house. The door was closed and there was no one inside, or at least no one answered the door. The police officers busted the door, and inspected the house. Wilkinson and Charleston were instructed to wait outside. 
After a few moments, the policemen give them clearance to inspect the house. 

*OOC: You can roll Investigate rolls to investigate the place, Gather information with people outside the houses who might have seen something, Search to find clues, Knowledge to identify clues you might find. You can try a Craft check to make something to help you search for clues (or to aid in other skill) if you make a descriptive or original idea. You can also try another rolls if you find something in the house (like a decipher script if you find a strange text.)*


*Fetuchi Club (Jasper and Vincent)*

Vincent and Jasper arrive at the club of one of Vincent's contacts, Paulo Fetuchi, a gangster leader who had certain influence in the traffic of hallucinogenics substances. Paulo lived in the same building Vincent did back in the days, but then they each took separate ways. His nightclub is a curtain to the opium house working below. Fetuchi provides the vice to those who search it, and his querries are just with other mafiosos, so he really doesn't bug anyone but the ones who deserves it; that was the main reason why Vincent still maintains contact. As the pair get down the car and walked to the entrance, the thugs intercept them. 
*"Better be off scum, less you want a punch in the face and a kick in the ribs."* says one of them.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 20, 2010)

Without saying a word Vincent springs into action. He swiftly moves between the two guards and punches the guard who had threatened them. As he moves past them he draws his Colt in his free hand. He aims it down at the guard he punched and tells the other *"Tell your boss, Paulo, that Tommy Donnelly is here and that he's tempted to 'terminate' his new guard for not showing respect...Run along now."*

[sblock=Tech: ]Initiative, unarmed strike, damage, intimidate (1d20+3=15, 1d20+6=15, 1d6+2=4, 1d20+3=23) Initiative roll if needed. Was going for a surprise attack. Using spring attack to move between the guards and attack the one. Drawing the Colt while moving after the attack as a free action and when Vincent finally speaks is the intimidation attempt.[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Apr 20, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

[sblock=OOCI never did see how many hit points George recovered when his wounds were treated at the hospital.[/sblock]

George watches a little as the officers 'investigate' the scene.  Having no skill in Investigation, he finds it interesting.  George also leaves the 'Gathering of Information' to the officers for the same reason.  But he is soon distracted as he himself begins searching the house.  (Search rolls, use as needed: search rolls  (1d20+11=12,  1d20+11=26,  1d20+11=22,  1d20+11=12))

As clues and/or objects are found, George tries to identify them.  [sblock=Various rollsSome knowledge rolls for 5 areas of knowledge;
Know. (ArcaneLore)  rolls (1d20+12=23,  1d20+12=27,  1d20+12=27,  1d20+12=28)
Know.Current Events  rolls (1d20+7=10,  1d20+7=11,  1d20+7=18,  1d20+7=20)
Know. (History)  rolls (1d20+7=13,  1d20+7=26,  1d20+7=18,  1d20+7=22)
Know. (physical  science) rolls (1d20+13=22,  1d20+13=18,  1d20+13=18,  1d20+13=17)
Know. (technology)  rolls (1d20+14=28,  1d20+14=15,  1d20+14=30,  1d20+14=27)[/sblock]

If anything is found that need more immediate inspection, George will take time to do so, including .....[sblock=OOCI'll make more descriptive responses as clues and/or objects are found and inspected.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOCLet me know if I need to make additional rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 21, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Without saying a word Vincent springs into action. He swiftly moves between the two guards and punches the guard who had threatened them. As he moves past them he draws his Colt in his free hand. He aims it down at the guard he punched and tells the other *"Tell your boss, Paulo, that Tommy Donnelly is here and that he's tempted to 'terminate' his new guard for not showing respect...Run along now."*




Jasper had got his persona ready in the car on the ride over there. As he put on his disguise he spoke to Thomas about the new him. "My name is Alexi Bourkorov, I do small jobs for the Russian mafia and you and I have done a small number of jobs together. I have learnt a small bit of Italian to talk with the Italian mafia with whom I have loose connections to but I my main tongue is russian, so always speak to me in Italian. Alright, this should be interesting." Jasper finishes just as Thomas parks the car. Jasper is wearing his fedora and long coat but he has given himself a goatee, larger eyebrows, green eyes, and a small scar above his lip.

When Thomas goes on the offensive Jasper reacts quickly and has his knife at the man's throat. Jasper looks straight into the mans eyes showing him nothing of the thoughts in his head. Jaspers face was unmoving and merely waited for Thomas to give the word.

[sblock=actions]
Initiative:1d20+4=24
- takes out the knife
- move up close to him
-ready an action to attack if he attempts to move away
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 22, 2010)

Percy is just walking out of T's door when his boss stops him in his tracks. Turning back into the office, he waits while T talks to his friend. Originally impatient, he becomes more and more intrigued at the part of the conversation he can hear. Instructed to collect a police escort and carry out a complete investigation of Long's warehouses, Percy says "OK boss.I'm on it." and leaves the room.

Arriving at Scotland Yard, Percy parks his car and walks up to the special branch offices. He knocks on the special branch Commander's door and enters. Inside are three men, Commander Shaw, whom Percy has meet a few times but does not really know, and two strangers. "Good evening Commander, I trust T has been in touch. *"Evening Agent Ambleton-Smythe. Yes indeed. I have a selected two of my best men to accompany you; Detective Inspector Regan and Detective Sergeant Carter. DI Regan will be in charge of the uniform contingent.* Percy nods at the two police officers and says "Evening gentlemen. I apologies that there is no time for the usual pleasantries but the situation is urgent. Shall we go?"

Arriving at the dock, Percy waits until the police secure the warehouse. Once Regan comes out and tells him it's all clear, Percy considers and says to him "Right. I'll interrogate Long's guards first, then you can process them, while I continue the investigation on the docks and in the warehouse. Can you please arrange that the ones I have talked to don't have a chance to speak to the ones I haven't."

Percy enters the warehouse and quickly goes to the office. He sits on the end of the desk, with an empty chair in front of him. When he has set up the office the way he wants, he shouts "Right Inspector. Wheel in the first one." Not been particularly good at interrogations, he decides to bluff by pretending that he knows more than he does. Along with this he intends to use the carrot and the stick. Therefore, as each guard is brought in he says "Right sit there. Your boss Sir Archivald Long is in a great deal of trouble. If you don't want to join him on the gallows you had better do more than simply answer my questions, you had better tell me all you know. I'm not interested in Long's smuggling operations, nor am I interested in the booze he is exporting to America. So start off by telling me what you know about hypnotised killers and Long's intensions. You might also tells me where he can be currently be found and you can throw in the name of the man who was with him this morning for good measure. Finally, don't try lying to me otherwise you really will be for it." Percy will interrogate, and if necessary re-interrogate, each of the guards.

Once he has finished with the guards he will turn them over to the police, so they can investigate the smuggling issues, while he goes out to talk to the people outside of the warehouse. 

Finally he will carry out an exhaustive search of all of the warehouses.

[sblock=skills]1. - Interrogating Guards (Bluff (+1), Diplomacy (+1), Intimidate (+1), Sense Motive (+12))

2 - Question members of the Public (Gather Information (+6))

3 - Search Warehouse (search (Search (+10), Spot (+11), Investigate: Analyse Clue (+10), Knowledge (Civics) (+9), Knowledge (History) (+10))[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2010)

*Waller Back into play*​
Waller remained with Gunther for a few days. In the bunker he received the information that came into Gunther’s power. The assassination of ex combatants for the WWI continues relentless. The last report said that Herr Hitler had to get out of the governmental building in Berlin and move to a bunker, after a failed assassination attempt by a spy of the German secret service. Waller grew more impatient each day, even more as he saw Gunther was overwhelmed by the situation, and did nothing. He couldn’t blame him, the man was not made to organize a resistance. Waller thought about leaving the bunker that day, but leaving his friend to his fate was something he was not willing to do, even if their political beliefs were opposite, Gunther had always looked after him, and friendship was something a soldier learns to rely on, and not betray. These and other thoughts tormented Waller’s sleep that night making rest impossible. 
The next morning, Waller was waked by an insistent knocking in the door of his room. 
It was Gunther. *“Waller, the government has been taken by the military, they attacked during the night! Martial law has been imposed, chaos everywhere! The president has been killed… it’s all wrong… Even more, this same thing happened in France about a week ago, and in the same way. Several other countries have been taken by military forces. It’s all so sudden…”* he complains, as he enters the room and locks the door behind him. He takes a seat, completely calmed now. Apparently he was pretending. *“Hitler’s men are trying to organize a party to travel to his bunker, and establish a resistance; to be sincere with you, I don’t think they will be able to resist much, or even reach the bunker without been intercepted. They want you to participate in the incursion; but it’s too risky.”* Gunther says in low voice. *“I told them I would convince you to join them, in order to warn you. I don’t know what is happening, I only know something is wrong, very wrong. I think the best you can do is search for your parents and get out of Germany for now. Several other people have already left, some risked crossing the channel, others gained access to personal aircrafts, I don’t know how, but the fact is that they made it out. Russia would be a good place to hide, perhaps Spain. England would be another good spot; I have a couple of contacts there.”* Gunther finishes looking at the soldier straight into the eyes. *“Don’t think I consider you a coward, I thought you could help us more from the outside than from the inside”* he adds.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 1, 2010)

*Waller Ackermann*

Waller bore a grim countenance as he listened to his friend. *"What sort of madness is this, Gunther? Don't people understand the horrors we all witnessed during the Great War? The world is starting to remind me of the way things were twenty years ago before all of this happened. I had hoped the Weimar government would be a chance for us to change things. Clearly I was wrong.

"One thing is certain. I am no longer safe here. And neither are you. Come with me, Gunther. I am certain my family can take care of themselves for now. If they managed to get away from the city I trust that they know enough to lie low. But I am endangering them if I stay here any longer. You and I, we can leave for England immediately. We will look out for each other. If the government in Berlin has been compromised, you are in just as much danger as I am."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 10, 2010)

*London Docks (Percy)*
Percy obtained a lot of replies, many stories not matching with each other. However, his detective skills helped him sort out what was true from simple lies. 
 He found out that Long was travelling to USA, although none of the guards knew why. 
The name of the man that accompanies Long this morning was Mr Smith. Suspicious at first, Percy found out that all the guards replied the same, so probably it was a cover name that the guards didn’t know about. 
The guards could not reveal any information about the hypnotized guards, although they told Percy that a the beer was going to USA, confirming his hypothesis. 
One of the guards told Percy that the bax containing the strange eggs was brought by Mr Smith, and Long forgot it. Apparently he was in some rush to USA. 

*Fred's House (George Wilkinson)*
George finds a couple of strange things in Fred’s house. First, he finds a note, written in Russian. George knows nothing about that language, and can’t understand it, he just knows enough to recognize the language for their characters, although it could be something in Greek too. 
Wilkinson also finds a small box, still in its package, something that Fred received from some person named “John Green” with address in Flint street 189, New York. A strange address George never heard about. Inside the box is some sort of transmitting device.  A small metal box with an antenna and a small light that is off right now. The box is dusty, so apparently it has been there for quite a while. Goerge examines the device, but besides the fact that it probably transmits some sort of signal, Wilkinson is unable to tell its purpose right now; perhaps in his laboratory he could open it and discover its use. 

*Inside the Bunker (Waller) *
Gunter seemed to want to reply a negative, he rose a finger and opened his mouth, frowning. But he stopped. He repeated that twice, apparently debating in his mind with himself.* “You are right Waller. You are damn right my friend. If these lunatics want to suicide let them do that, I’ll not risk my life for that. Very well, I don’t think I need to pack more than my luger and some casual clothes as disguise. I’ll be back in no time.” *Gunter excuses and exits the room, just to return a few moments after with his backpack.
*“I’m ready” *he states.
Waller thinks about his chances, and analyzes the layout of the bunker and of the city.
He knows that the soldiers are in the tactics room, and there is a guard at the entrance. They should avoid the casual people that goes by though the corridors, and find a way to dispose the guard. Killing it was just not right, he wasn’t to blame for nothing; but he was an obstacle that needed to be removed. 
After that, they would need to stay away from the patrols on the streets and take a train or other mean of transport to the north.

*OOC: As you describe your course of action, make some rolls just in case, I might require more, or even start a battle, but if you cover your actions with enough rolls it’ll speed things up.*

*Fetuchi Club (Jasper and Vincent)*
*“S-sorry mister Donnelly, we didn’t know it was you! Forgive us, we’ll tell mister Fetuchi that you are here.”* The thug yelps, and when Vincent allows him, he runs inside. A few minutes after, he returns. 
*“Please, follow me gentlemen, mister Fetuchi is ready to receive you.” *Jasper and Vincent follow along, and thug avoids eye contact with them visible intimidated. 
The pair makes out a corner and then the thug opens a door and leads them inside. A nice dressed room, with dim red lights is presented to them, in the center and behind a luxurious desk, there is a man, smoking a cigar, dressed so “Gangsterly” it almost screamed “Stereotype!”; next to him is a woman pretty attractive dressed with few clothes. Vincent recognizes the man as Paulo. He smiled at the pair, and waved his hand to a pair of seats arranged in front of his desk. 
As the woman played with the man’s hat, he asked in italian. *“Tommy, long time no see my friend. I was wondering when would you show up and kick the asses of my boys.” *He says and smiles, although he sends a deadly glance to the thug, who closes the door quickly. *“Tell me, what can your friend Paulo make for you now?”*


----------



## Felix1459 (May 10, 2010)

*"Thank you for seeing us Paulo. I'll get right to the point. This is Alexi Bourkorov and I've worked with him in the past. Remember the Baker Street incident? Anyway, he speaks only Russian and Italian and only a little English. He needs some questions answered. He came to me and I in turn came to you. You willing to help?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (May 10, 2010)

George pockets the note thinking to get it translated at the police station.  He wonders if the box has been sitting too long to retrieve finger prints from.  Part of him wants to open it now, but he decides that a controlled environment would probably be better, so he just adds it to the rest of the clues being transported back to the station.  

He thinks to himself, [Too bad that most police stations don't have labs to deal with clues and evidence found at crime sites and on suspects and victims.  Perhaps someday, they'll treat evidence as the scientific data that it really is.]


----------



## ghostcat (May 10, 2010)

As soon has Percy get confirmation about Long going to the USA, he will arrange for one of the constables to get a message to T. Hopefully T will use his contacts to put the docks on alert. Percy thinks a bit and adds a note to remind T of the experimental transatlantic airship services that he has heard about. Personally, seeing the way Long left, Percy thinks they will be too late to catch him. Still if they can find out how he left, they can warn the Yanks.

Meanwhile Percy goes back to questioning the suspects and searching the warehouses. It also occurs to Percy that one of Long's ships is in port and that they have already seen goods been transferred from the warehouse to the ship. Therefore, once he has finish up in the warehouse, he goes to consult with the inspector about the legality of searching the ship. If necessary, he will also involve the local customs. Think it through a bit more, he decides to involves customs anyway. After all, they are the experts at searching ships for hidden contraband.

Having started the process for searching the ship, Percy will find a phone and check in with T. Unless instructed otherwise, Percy will supervise a search of the ship and the questioning of the ships crew.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2010)

OOC: Bump for airwalkr and Frozen messiha.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I wasn't aware that Waller was under armed guard in the underground bunker. I was thinking that Waller and Gunther could simply slip out on the premise of running an errand or something. If we have to sneak out because someone is keeping us locked in, that changes things. Approximately how many people use the bunker at any given time? What time of day is it? How spacious is the bunker? How many exits are there; is it just the one that leads into the warehouse? If we have to sneak out, we'll take the least-used exit and take our time moving through the halls so as not to cause a disturbance. Preferably we would wait for nightfall, as there is less activity then.[/sblock]
Rolls
Hide: 10
Move Silently: 15
Extra Roll (simple d20): 19


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 18, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"Thank you for seeing us Paulo. I'll get right to the point. This is Alexi Bourkorov and I've worked with him in the past. Remember the Baker Street incident? Anyway, he speaks only Russian and Italian and only a little English. He needs some questions answered. He came to me and I in turn came to you. You willing to help?"*




Jasper leans up against the back wall and listens to the man. All he does is constantly listens to his intonation and how things are said to notify Thomas wehther he is lying or not.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 20, 2010)

Vincent waits for Paulo to respond before turning to Jasper and asking him in Italian _*"So Alexi, what questions would you like to ask Mr. Fetuchi?"*_


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 20, 2010)

*In Russian

"Something along the lines of interesting shipments that are coming in, secondly don't ask me to much I am just here to see if this guyu is lying oracts funny about something. You ask whatever questions you want, he is more likely to talk to you because you know the guy." Jasper says letting his eyes wander about as if he were talking about the place they were in.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 21, 2010)

*"Excuse me Paulo."* Vincent turns to Jasper and states in Russian *"Funny, I thought you were going to ask the questions and I was going to translate."* Vincent gives Jasper a few moments to respond.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2010)

*London Docks (Percy)*
Percy calls T and informs him about the happenings. T tells Percy to remain there until he finds out something, and hangs up the phone. 
In the surveys of the ship and the warehouse, Percy finds nothing new. Cargo after cargo of alcohol, beer mainly. The crew only confirms the fact that this was all going to be shipped to USA, and would be get into the country claiming it was car lubricant. 
An agent comes to Percy as he finishes the interrogation of the crew. "T wants to speak to you." he claims.

Percy walks to the phone in the warehouse: *"Long has gotten away. Don't mind him now, just stop the beer cargo. Our scientists have discovered that the beer is not what it looks. They still can make out what's in those bottles but it's sure not ordinary beer..." 
*As T was speaking, Percy hears shouting and gunshots outside, and the sound of a ship. He looks by the window, and sees another ship, departing hasty. The policemen are shooting the crew, and shoots back. There are three agents on the ground, apparently shot. As Percy peeks out he sees some sailors fall of board, as they receive shots from the police officers. The ship is moving slowly along the dock line. 


*Police Station (George Wilkinson)*
George returns to the station. Jasper and Vincent are still away. Charleston is there thought, and walks to him. "Well, what have you found?" he asks, taking his cigar out of his mouth. 

*OOC: You have some facilities here at the station, so you can attempt to make some research over the artifact you found.*

*Inside the Bunker (Waller) *
Gunter and Waller wait a few hours to use the night to cover their tracks. As the move out, Gunther points out "Most of the officers should still be in the tactics room. That'll leave only the door guard to deal with. I think he shifts turns with Karl in about... 10 minutes. Karl is in the tactics rooms, so that'll leave us a few minutes until he reaches the entrance to sneak out."
The group sneaks to the entrance, apparently not lifting any warning. They hear the voices from the tactics room as a far murmur. 
Waller peaks through the corridor and spots the guard of the door, half sleep sitting on a chair next to the door. A small clock's alarm breaks the silence, and the slumber of the guard. He mumbles something, stands up and stretches ups. Scratching his bottom he walks down the corridor. Waller and Gunther remain as silent as death, while the guard passes next to them, noticing nothing.
The pair wait a few seconds for the man to walk away, and then rush to the entrance, unlock the door, and walk out, closing the door behind them. 

*OOC: As you describe your course of action, make some rolls just in case, I might require more, or even start a battle, but if you cover your actions with enough rolls it’ll speed things up.*

*Fetuchi Club (Jasper and Vincent)*
*“Well of course Tommy my boy, I'm always willing to help a brother, for a price of course. Ask right away, I'll do my best.” *He says and smiles, a smile that leaves so much doubts...


----------



## ThWatcher (May 21, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

Upon returning to the station, George shows the note written in Russian, the address of the box, and the device in the box to both Dr. Charleston and the police.  He hopes that someone there can translate the note and that someone can shed light on the address.

At finding that the police station has a small lab, George asks Dr. Charleston if he would like to assist in finding out what the device is.  Either way, George will take the unit to the lab and using every caution, he will open the device and try to figure out what it does.

[sblock=rolls]
A few rolls in case they are needed.
Know. Tech.  (1d20+14=25)
Know. physical Sci.  (1d20+13=19)
Know. ArcaneLore  (1d20+12=23)
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 21, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"Excuse me Paulo."* Vincent turns to Jasper and states in Russian *"Funny, I thought you were going to ask the questions and I was going to translate."* Vincent gives Jasper a few moments to respond.




*In Russian

"I trust you on this. Now you might want to start talking with him before he decides that he doesn't want to answer a question." Jasper responds to Vincent not really changing his facial features at all but looking at the man sitting at the table.

[sblock=Sense Motive]
1d20+1=15
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (May 26, 2010)

Once outside, Waller decides that the safest plan would be to sneak aboard a cargo car on a train that is making it's way north, and eventually make their way to a port city such as Hamburg, Kiel, or Lübeck and board a ship bound for Britain. He explains to Gunther that the two of them might need to secure false identification papers, such as passports using an alias, in order to get to Britain. He and Gunther pool their marks (currency) and prepare to have it available to use as a bribe if necessary. The plan is to request sanctuary for political persecution in London upon arrival.

Rolls
Hide and Move Silently to sneak aboard a cargo car 10 and 12
Disguise (minor details only to appear as a common traveler on a pleasure trip to Britain) 21
Gather Information to find a ship bound for Britain (made as carefully as possible) 1 and 5 plus 5 and 1 at this point Waller will suggest Gunther try since he is obviously destined to fail at this attempt
Gather Information to find a provider of forged passports (if necessary) 6 and 3 and since this is obviously not his strong suit Waller will again ask Gunther to try, if necessary
Spot and Listen to see if anyone is following them 25 and 29


----------



## ghostcat (May 26, 2010)

"Sorry sir. I've got to run. One of Long's ships is trying to escape. Its a blood bath out there. With these words, Percy hangs the phone up and runs out onto the docks.

[sblock=VV]A few questions by way of clarification.

1. Is the ship coming towards or going away from Percy.

2. How far is he from the ship's bridge

3. Can he see the pilot.

4. Are there any boats around.

5. Is the inspector still around.
[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (May 28, 2010)

*"We've heard of some strange jobs going on around town. Very secretive and high paying job. Personally I'm insulted I haven't been contacted about them and when Alexi here showed up out of the blue and started asking about these jobs I figured I'd come ask the man who has the answers and connections to all the scum in New York. So naturally I thought of you. Tell me. How can me and my friend get in on one of these jobs. I've been thinking of laying low for a while. No heat on me now and I'd like to keep it that way. I figure one well paying job and I can take a breather for a while. What say you Paulo? Did I come to the right place?"* Vincent says to Paulo.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 28, 2010)

Spoiler: @Voda Vosa



Would it be ok if you would roll the sense motive checks after everytime that Paulo talks? He only has a +1 modifier


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2010)

*London Docks (Percy)*
Special agent Percy burst out of the cabin. 
He sees the ship passing right in front of him, and moving along the line of the dock. The inspector is running after it, gun on hand, shooting the guards. There is a small fishing boat parked nearby that somehow managed to avoid being destroyed by Long’s ship. 
Percy spots the captain of the ship on the ship’s cabin. He seems to be driving the ship on his own. 
But what most alarms the Interpol agent is a big, petrol oil ship parked on the other side of the docks, in collision trajectory with Long’s ship!

*OOC: I think that replies to your questions, actions? Remember that running away its as good course of action as any other XD *

*Police Station (George Wilkinson)*
Unfortunately none on the station speaks Russian, although they inform George that Jasper does. George and Charleston try to figure out the functioning of the device in the box. 
In the lab, the box examined carefully. The apparatus is dismantled and inside, it’s full of common technology and strange, alien looking devices. Wilkinson and Charleston agree that the artefact is some sort of mind controlling machine, it emits a pulse of a certain wavelength signal, that the human brain can receive. However how does the device actually controls the subject is unclear. Perhaps it is something else that exerts the control? Fred’s autopsy might throw some light over the enigma. There is also the note that needs to be translated by Jasper.... 


*OOC: Charleston will follw you, your actions?*

*On the Run: Luxury cruise (Waller) *
Gunter made the investigations fairly good, although in some cases he sliped a word or two out of place, that triggered a frown in the officer’s and employees’ face. However the pair is fairly confident that no one suspects of them. There is a train going straight to Hamburg, transporting food and other cargo, and there is also a big ship of some sort, departing from the docks of Hamburg once the cargo of the train is loaded on it.
The pair on the run board a cargo car on a departing train. The trip was uneventful, while long, but eventually they reached their destination. A short walk from the train station to the docks and the pair soon saw the assembled ships, and the noise and smells of a big port.
Gunther made more investigations and talked to some underground contacts and acquire two fake passports not without spending a good amount of marks; and found out about a cruiser to England, where waiters are required. The ship pointed out is enormous, and luxurious. 
With some sounding marks Gunther and Waller bribe the man in charge of finding suitable waiters, and get aboard the ship. 
Waller is weary, however, since he spotted a rather suspicious looking man twice already, once in the way to the docks and then at the docks. Apparently he couldn’t board the ship, Although he is pretty sure that the man has saw Gunther and himself boarding. 
Waller’s attempts to follow the disguise and the waiter character are flawless, and as he is used to follow orders, he fulfils his role great at first. The chief of waiters, an English man called Thomas seems very pleased by the attitude of the pair, and soon commands them to go to the saloon and care for the passager’s needs.
Waller and Gunther are surprised when they enter the saloon, with their waiters clothes: The place is huge, heavily decorated and people in the most elegant clothes, go by, talk and act like rich people.
Soon enough people starts to call Waller to attend to their wishes, something the soldier was not used to.

* Gunther's rolls: HERE
 I’ll need some social skill rolls in order to not spoil the charade, and also your intended course of action..*

*Fetuchi Club (Jasper and Vincent)*
*“Well Tommy...” *Paulo says and sits more comfortable. *“I have some associates that might have just what you want, however it is not something you can just step in and step out, as you did with Capone. By the way that man is furious about his weapon, the one that you didn’t retrieve. Ha has placed a... reward on your head, so to speak. Don’t look at me with those eyes bambino, I’m not telling I’m going to try and charge it. It would be suicidal. But, casually, Capone is the one offering these strange jobs, so if I were you I’d step out of his path before I end up with a bullet between the eyes. As for the nature of those missions, it usually involves placing some box or something inside a person’s house, or killing a specific target, although those generally target unimportant, common folk, don’t ask me why. Capone comes here, leaves me a list of things, and when they are done he comes and pays. Don’t know what else I can tell you.*

* Jasper’s sense motive is 11. He thinks Paulo is being truthful.*


----------



## airwalkrr (May 31, 2010)

Waller is not comfortable in social situations. He became a soldier to fight for his country, not spend time wagging his tongue. Leave that to the diplomats. So as he moves about the cruise ship he attempts to do his job quietly and without drawing too much attention to himself. He makes certain to be conciliatory when absolutely necessary, but mostly tries to keep his mouth shut. He does his job, and nothing more. Maybe in another time he would make a fine waiter, but he is more interested in keeping his head low, and he'd be happy if his customers never even remember his name (his fake name of course). He assumes the persona of one Richard Flemming. The name sounds English enough, and if there is one thing Waller can do well--aside from fire a rifle--it is language. He is a master of several tongues, having spent time abroad in both Switzerland and England before the Great War. His English is flawless, and he speaks it with nary an accent. He does his best to speak in broken German (when it is called for), so as to hide his true national heritage, at least when around anyone who doesn't know any better.

Rolls
Bluff to pretend to be English 11
Disguise to assume the identity of an English waiter 16


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 1, 2010)

*"So let me get this straight. Capone put a price on MY HEAD? I've never failed him and as far as I'm concerned I'm still working on retreiving his gun. I mean it wasn't for lack of trying."* as he says this he turns his coat so that Paulo can see the fresh bullet holes. *"Get Capone on the line and tell him I'm here, I'm still looking for his gun and I want in on these high paying jobs. Remind him that I got his documents back earlier and tell him I have some leads and I'll get him his gun back..."* He looks over to Alexi and motions for him to come closer. Then turning back to Paulo *"...remind him that I'm his best hitter and that I have not taken an insult in the fact that he didn't consult me in these hits, after all I wasn't exclusively working for him. But I'd be willing to do it now. I owe some money to some Sicilians and I can use the steady cash flow. Do it now."* Vincent says this last line as a command and then closes his eyes, takes a deep breath and adds *"Please."*

Bluff; Sense Motive; Intimidate. Intimidats (+1 reputation). (1d20+2=16, 1d20-1=13, 1d20+4=13)


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 1, 2010)

Percy runs out on to the docks and sees that as the ship moves down the docks, the captain is slowly becoming a perfect target. Before drawing his weapon and shooting, Percy has a quick look around. What he sees makes him rapidly change his plan. Long's ship is on a collision course with a petrol tanker. He is not sure exactly what will happen if they hit but it can't be good. What's more the captain is the only person who can avert the collision so shooting him is definitely not a good idea.

Pausing only to shout "TAKE COVER", Percy reverses direction and runs to put a warehouse between him and the tanker. At the same time has he starts running, he starts counting. If there is no explosion, he will break cover after his count reaches twice the number he estimated that it would take Long's ship to reach the tanker.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 1, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"So let me get this straight. Capone put a price on MY HEAD? I've never failed him and as far as I'm concerned I'm still working on retreiving his gun. I mean it wasn't for lack of trying."* as he says this he turns his coat so that Paulo can see the fresh bullet holes. *"Get Capone on the line and tell him I'm here, I'm still looking for his gun and I want in on these high paying jobs. Remind him that I got his documents back earlier and tell him I have some leads and I'll get him his gun back..."* He looks over to Alexi and motions for him to come closer. Then turning back to Paulo *"...remind him that I'm his best hitter and that I have not taken an insult in the fact that he didn't consult me in these hits, after all I wasn't exclusively working for him. But I'd be willing to do it now. I owe some money to some Sicilians and I can use the steady cash flow. Do it now."* Vincent says this last line as a command and then closes his eyes, takes a deep breath and adds *"Please."*




"Now you are getting the hang of it, if your always on the edge you have nothing to fear." Jasper says in russian as he moves closer and pulls out his knife and runs his thumb along the dull side of it while smiling at Paulo.

[sblock]
Intimidation:1d20+1=9
[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

Leaving the apparatus is dismantled, George and Charleston head over to Fred’s autopsy to see if there is any info to be obtained there.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 11, 2010)

Waller decides it would also be a good idea to find a place on the ship to hide should something go wrong. He keeps his eyes peeled.

Spot to notice a good place to hide 15


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2010)

*London Docks (Percy)*
After Percy's shout, most of the agents ran after him, and seek shelter behind a large section of pilled cargo holders, made of metal and loaded with cargo. 
In the five minutes that took the agents to take cover, Long's ship advanced unchecked towards the petrol vessel, and collided with it. Seconds after that, a huge explosion followed. The roaring sounds deafened everyone, dazing and confusing the agents. 
Percy peeked through a corner, and witnessed a gargantuan ball of fire over the two ships, that slowly started to sink. 
After a few minutes, almost all the ship was sank, only a small piece remained over the water. The spilled oil still burned with such power the heat could be felt from the distance. The nearby docks were scorched completely; if Agent Percy wouldn't have commanded his men to take cover, they would have died most certainly. 

After some moments, more interpol agents arrived, an ambulance, and prefecture agents too. A small ship departed, to inform a turist cruise to approach the docks carefully. Percy was enveloped in the events, and found himself organizing the procedures or cleaning the mess.
When everything was set up, the cruise docked, and a particular waiter from the ship crew walked quickly and purposefully towards him, with some bloody determination. 

*OOC: Good! Percy saved the agents, although he also lost any evidence aboard the ship. Day saved non the less.*

*Police Station (George Wilkinson)*
Fred's autopsy revelead that he had stopped eating about three days prior to the date. When his skull was opened at Charleston's request, the operations room was filled with awe exclamations. A nasty green slippery slug-like creature was attached to Fred's brain! More accuratly it was inside the sinusal cavities, that are usually filled with cephaloraquideal liquid.
The medics look at Charleston and Wilkinson as to how to proceed. 
The vermin looks very much alive, as it pulse and contorts when it is exposed to air.

*Yikes!*

*On the Run: Luxury cruise (Waller) *

Waller's attempts to go unnoticed went fairly good. His performance was accurate, and when not, he was disregarded by the rich people who rarely stopped to look at him anyways. Coming and going, Waller spotted a small room for storing salami and other stationed and salted meats. The room was small, dark and fitted for a good hideout. It could be easily locked from inside with a stick of wood or steel large enough as the door opened towards the interior of the room.
It made a good choice when Gunter and him wished to speak freely and out of character about their options for the future.
A couple of days passed by, without surprises. 
On the afternoon of a particuary long day, the ship started to close on London's docks. It was te time, and Waller was racing outside the kitchen totake the orders, when he heard something that flashed some memories of the war. An explosion. A big one, but a distant one as well.
Forgeting his character he rushed outside and saw it. A huge ball of flames on London's docks. Gunter was already asking a crewman to use the spectacle. Apparently to ships had crushed and one of them carried a load of petrol. 
The passengers were somewhat altered, but the captain calmed them down, and eventually, an English prefecture boat arrived. The officer climbed on board and informed the captain of the happenings in private.
In he meantime, the runaway germans watched as the ships slowly sunk, and the flames shrinked gradually.

It was afterwards that Gunter and Waller both heard the explanation. Apparently a band of criminals intentionally crushed a cargo ship with the standing petrol ship. Criminals were all slain on the explosion, and both ships had sunk. It would take some time for the fire to extinguish completely. Since the docks were big enough, the officer gave the captain clearance as to dock in.

The cruise continued it's programed journey, and docked finally in English soil. Passengers and crewmen descend, Waller and Gunter among them.
Parked nearby were several interpol cars, and more near the accident zone, there were more agents, and an ambulance. Medics were attending to some injured people and some agents were carrying several corpses covered with blankets. Apparently there was some bloodbath before the "accident".

Gunter seems to recognize someone and walks purposefully towards a concrete agent. Waller cound stop him of follow him, or leave him; regardless, Gunter apparently wished to speak with this Interpol's agent. 


*Fetuchi Club (Jasper and Vincent)*
*“Hey amici, don't you enter here shooting threats alright? I don't want a blood bath at my club. If you have problems with Capone, it's your business, don't mess me up in it.” *Paulo says sternly. * "If Capone wants you dead, truly dead, he would have just came and get you. You were his number one hitman. Mark my words: WERE. He has found "something" else... A blind kid could kill the targets he lists. But I don't know what is that he wants. I could contact you with other people if you want, of tell you when is Capone supposed com come here. But you have to promise me you'll do your nasty business outside, otherwise me and my muchachos will shoot on his side, capiche?" *

* Jasper’s sense motive is 3. He thinks Paulo is actually hiding the fact that he is a dressed chimpanzee.*


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 19, 2010)

Waller grabs hold of Gunther and pulls him into a side alley or behind some rigging or wherever he thinks they might be able to talk without looking too suspicious. _In whispered German,_ *"Gunther, what are you doing? Do you think it's wise to approach Interpol in the open like this? Especially considering the circumstances. We just witnessed an act of sabotage. I'm certain that spotting two German nationals in such an atmosphere would arouse suspicion. No, this cannot happen now. We must lay low for a while. Find a place to hide. I know people in England. My host parents when I traveled abroad. We should find them, wait for this to blow over, then we can approach the authorities and request sanctuary."*

Waller is a bit suspicious of Gunther's actions and looks for some explanation.
Sense Motive 4
Spot to see if Gunther might be concealing anything 22


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 19, 2010)

Vincent takes a breath and calmly states *"Paulo, my apologies. I did not mean to make it sound like I was threatening you or Capone in any way. I was simply upset because as you put it, I WAS his number one. Please, contact Capone for me. Tell him I've found his Tommy Gun and I'll have it to him by the end of the night, but I can't do that with a price on my head and a bunch of thugs on my tail. So if you could, do what you do best and help me smooth this over. At least make it so I can return what is his without killing all the chumps he sends after me, it's beneath my talents and a waste of his money. Then perhaps we can move on from there."*


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 19, 2010)

Upon seeing the slug-like creature moving, George immediately looks for a glass jar to put the thing in.  As he looks, *"Get something to hold that thing in case it decides to escape or attack."*


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 20, 2010)

Percy emerges from cover just as the noise of the explosion is dying down. Checking looking round he is relieved to see that everybody is safe, although he cringes when he sees the damage it has caused.

Realising that it is up to him to sort off the mess. He starts to organise thing. First of all he seeks out DI Regan. "Inspector. Presently this place is going to be crawling with press. Get your men to keep them off the docks. Tell them I will make a statement when I have time. Also, I know you and your men are professional. However, it doesn't hurt to remind people. After all careless talk can cost lives. So I don't want to hear any mention of Long, booze or zombies. Anyone who does will wish he was back walking the beat."

Next he reports back to T. After giving him a brief but concise report, T tells Percy to stay there and keep the lid on things and until he can arrange to get him some help.

With that out of the way, Percy looks around to see what needs doing next. He is pleased to see that the fire service has the flames under control, going so far as to bring in a fire boat. The harbour master is in the process of controlling traffic.

Now comes the part that Percy our has been dreading. Finding an empty office, Percy gets one of the uniformed offices to show the press in. "Good evening gentlemen. I am an official spokesman for His Majesty's Government." A voice at the back shouts *Come off it Percy we know you're a spook."* "As I was saying I am a spokesman for His Majesty's Government and I am sure that the PM will send a _D-Notice_ to the editor of anyone who thinks otherwise." At this point the same voice says *"Sorry sir. I though I recognised you but I can now see I was mistaken."* Percy continues "Early this evening agents from His Majesty's customs service were investigating a case of exotic animal smuggling, when the captain of the suspect ship panicked. Shots where fired and the captain tried to run. Unfortunately he crashed into an oil tanker, which resulted in a hugh fireball. The fire service have the flames under control and the docks will be back in operation in a few hours. That's all gentlemen. I will not be taking questions."

Percy was just leaving the meeting when the heckler approached. *"Percy, can I have a word?* Now he was closer, Percy recognised him as Sebastian Tombs from The Times. Percy knows him slightly and knows that he is a really good investigative reporter. Percy is just about to put him off, when he suddenly decides to trust him. "Sebastian. I won't bother warning you as I know it won't do any good. What I am about to tell you is complete off the record and definitely not for publication. If this ever gets out it would threaten the stability of the Empire. First of all I don't really know much. I believe that what happened here is part of something a lot bigger and, so far, I only have one small piece of the jigsaw. What I do know is that Sir Archivald Long is involved and that whatever is going on is international in scope. Finally, here is my telephone number. If you hear about any killer zombies, let me know immediately." Tombs starts to question Percy but he holds his hand up and says  "Sorry I have already told you more than I really should have. As far as the zombies are concerned, you will know if you come across them."

Leaving the reporter, Percy finds that his replacements have arrived. he briefs them and is just about to head off to his club for a bath and a well-earned sleep when he is approached by a waiter from the ferry. Suddenly another waiter pulls him into an alley. Percy Looks around for backup but everyone is engrossed in some task or other. Placing his hand on his pistol and releasing the safety, he walks up to the alley, looks in and says to the two men he sees there "How can I help you gentlemen?"

[sblock=D-Notice]is an official government request to news editors not to publish certain information for reasons of national security.

Wikipedia[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 22, 2010)

*London Docks (Percy and Waller Ackerman)*

Waller is quick and pulls Gunther back behind an alley created by cargo containers. He speaks him his mind, but when Gun ther was about to reply, he looks surprised. Waller turns to see the Interpol agent Percival Ambelton-Smithe as his badge reads standing behind him. He says "How can I help you gentlemen?"


*Police Station (George Wilkinson)*

The personal quickly puts the creature in the glass jar that George gets. Charleston frowns and takes his cigar out of his mouth. *“What kind of fu**ing thing is this?!”* he exclaims.


*Fetuchi Club (Jasper and Vincent)*

Paulo nods, and takes the phone, but ask you to wait outside. You comply, and try to peel your ears as to hear what is being spoken inside. You can make out the following fragments in Italian.
*“Yes he is here…” ; “No sir…”; “Yes sir…” ; “…your tommy gun…”; “… they will not escape I promise…”*


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 23, 2010)

Waller hesitates for a moment. He isn't sure how to react at first, but quickly regains his composure and responds to the agent in fluent English, *"Pardons, old boy. My dippy friend here was just about to bother you. I was trying to explain how you blokes probably have much better things to do, well, given the situation. But since you're here, you mind if I ask what's happened? We just came in on a cruise ship and couldn't help but notice the billowing smoke in the harbor."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 23, 2010)

Vincent whispers to Jasper in Russian _"Go get Capone's Tommy from the car. Who knows, we might end up needing it. I'm going to see if we have any allies here."_ 

Vincent then looks around the main room to see if there is anyone that owes him a favor or anyone he's on good terms with and would back him in a fight. If he does he'll go up and start chatting with them if he doesn't he'll go back into Paulo's office. 

Either way he does a silent prayer asking God to let his blades be swift and to let then carry out the justice he sees fit to bestow. 

Once in Paulo's ofice he'll ask *"So. What now?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 23, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George stares at the slug-like creature in the jar for a few seconds before replying.  *"I have no idea what that is.  It's completely outside my fields of study.  But that must be what was making him, uh, Fred do what he did.  But that would mean the thing is intelligent."*  Seeing the question on at least one face, George continues, *"He wasn't acting like an animal, attacking with claws and teeth.  He had enough intelligence to use weapons, and Andrade even talked.  He said he must kill me.  Even used my name."*
All of a sudden, Georges looks at Charleston.  Georges  face shows extreme shock.  *"Andrade!  There must be one of those things in Andrade's head.  We've got to get him sedated and on an operating table.  We need the doctors to get it out."*


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2010)

Percy gives the two waiters a piercing look. His every instinct screams that they are up to something. Still he is not a real policeman so its none of his business. Addressing the one who has spoken he says. "In which case I will have to ask you both to leave. This is a restricted area until we can get the mess cleaned up. I'm just leaving myself so I will escort you to the gates." 

Percy move to one side to let them exit the alley.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 26, 2010)

Waller doesn't want to pry, but he can't help but feel there is something wrong with the situation. Ships don't just blow up in London harbor every day. He and Gunther begin to leave, but Waller pasues. Though he is afraid he will regret it, he speaks again.

*"I'm sorry sir, but I can't help myself. London is the heart of the civilized world. How did something like this happen here, of all places? Is it foul play?"*


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 26, 2010)

Percy starts to escort the two waiters to the gate. Meanwhile the talkative one is fairly insistent in finding out what is happening, so Percy gives him the cover story. "Its no secret, you will be able read about it in tomorrow morning's papers. Essentially what happened is that Her Majesty's customs were carrying out a raid, when the captain panicked and crashed into a petrol tanker.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 26, 2010)

*London Docks (Waller and Percy)*


*"That doesn't seem to explain everything about it." *mutters Gunther. He eyes Waller with doubt, however the fact that they had been on the cruise and away from the incident, givs him courage to speak. *"We... we have some news from Germany detective. I think it might concern us all"* he begins and watches Waller again.


*Police Station (George Wilkinson)*

*"You are right! Let's hurry, you and you, come with us."* Charleston gathers some of the medics and his two thugs and heads out with George towards the hospital.

At the Hospital, the chief doctor greets you. *"What can I do for you gentlemen."*


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 27, 2010)

The officer's story sounded a little suspicious to Waller too, but he was still trying to come up with how that might be significant. Meanwhile, it seemed Gunther had discovered some newfound courage. Seeing that the cat was already out of the bag, Waller gave his friend a look that clearly stated _I hope you know what you are doing,_ and prepared to meet the English Interpol agent's response.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jun 27, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

Before leaving for the hospital with Charleston and the others, George makes sure the jar is properly and completely sealed.  He then picks it up and takes it with them to show the doctors.  

Once there, George allows the medics/medical examiner explain where the creature was found.  He does make sure that the doctors know that both the dead man and there patient had exhibited the same symptoms.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Seeing the two waiters are sceptical of his story, he just gives them a _that's my story and I'm sticking too it._ look. Before saying "Well I was just leaving but this seems more important. There's an office over there where we can talk." Percy starts to lead the pair to the office where he had the press conference but notices that one of them is obviously nervous. So he tries to re-assure him "Don't worry. We know you have nothing to do with what happened here. You are free to leave any time. But you co-operation would be appreciated." Then realising that this had come out a bit stilted, smiles.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jul 1, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Vincent whispers to Jasper in Russian _"Go get Capone's Tommy from the car. Who knows, we might end up needing it. I'm going to see if we have any allies here."_
> 
> Vincent then looks around the main room to see if there is anyone that owes him a favor or anyone he's on good terms with and would back him in a fight. If he does he'll go up and start chatting with them if he doesn't he'll go back into Paulo's office.
> 
> ...




"Alright, I wil go do that for you." Jasper says in russian back to Vincent. He walks out of the building and  turns the corner towards the car and then begins to sprint to a pay phone he spotted down the way. "Hello, is this Officer McAlister...good this is Jasper...I want 5 cars on the...yes, five cars! I want them to make a bust on the building at 1137 Kingshire...yes, but put a half an hour pause on it...just trust me, get the cars ready, ok...alright, bye." and with that he hangs up and rushes back to the car and gets the tommy gun and walks back into the building as if nothing happened. "I have your back Tommy." Jasper says in Russian as he hands the gun to him.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 3, 2010)

Vincent takes Capone's Tommy from Jasper and nods. He tucks it under his coat with his left hand on the stock through the hole he had cut through his coat pocket while he waited for Jasper to return (as far as Paulo and the rest of the world is concerned Vincent is right-handed). He then proceeds to enter Paulo's office and ask *"So. What now?"*
[sblock=OOC: ]do you need me to make any rolls to see if Vincent has any loyal friends within the building? If not people that would back him against Capone if needed...at least some that would miss on purpose when shooting at Vincent?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 4, 2010)

*London Docks (Percy and Waller Ackerman)*

Percy leads the germans to the small cabin. There are a few detectives there already, but Percy asks them out while he speaks with the waiters. 
Gunther waits for the men to leave, and to be sure that none hears them. 
*"Agent, I think I can trust you." *he says as trying to convince himself of that fact. *"We are German ex-soldiers. We managed to escape Germany on board of that cruise disguised as waiters. German's government is pursing ex military from the world war, for reasons we don't know. We need help, and political asylum, sir. We have our documents in order, but I fear that who ever is trying to kill us will eventually try to reach us here." *the man explains, the tension making his German accent surface despite his impeccable English.  


*New York Hospital (George Wilkinson)*

The personal from the hospital goes flying towards Andrade's room. They immediately put the confused man in surgery. After a few hours of work, Andrade's skull is opened and George can see as the head doctor sticks in a little pincer, and pulls out another of those green and slimy creatures. Andrade convulsions even with the anesthesia, until the doctor takes the creature out fully. In that moment he suffers a heart attack. The medics buzz around the patient and finlay are able to pull him through.
After the operation the head doctor approaches the pair.
"I've never seen such a creature. You should send it to the biology department on the national university, perhaps they can tell you something. He was lucky, such operation has never been done. Apparently the parasite had hold on his neural control center."

After that, Wilkinson and Charleston are left in the waiting room. Charleston ponders about your possible course of actions
*"Well we could certainly look for that Jasper guy and let him know what we've found, or we could take the nasty slime to theose biologists. We can also sit here like fools for hours until Andrade wakes up and ask him some questions. We could also register his car and house. I have the feeling that we might find the same box we found in Fred's apartment.... What do you think doctor?" *he asks Wilkinson. 


*Fetuchi Club (Jasper and Vincent)*

*"I see you have the tommy. Well, Capone is under way, sit here and wait for him, I'm sure he'll be pleased to see you and his special gun." *Paulo smiles. A devil's smile. 

[sblock=Sense motive: 10]
Paulo is abviously setting you up. From what you've heard of him speaking on the phone, it's evident that Capone will arrive with all his gang and Paulo will surely aid him in shooting you down, if that's what Capone wants.[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 5, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George ponders a moment.  *"Well, I wouldn't know where to begin looking for Jasper.  I don't think he's done anything wrong to my knowledge, so I assume we can't have the police go looking for him.  Maybe we could leave messages with phone numbers here at the hospital and at the police station to have him contact us if he comes looking for us."*

George shifts in his seat and looks toward the recovery room.  *"Search Andrade's house and car?  Yes, but I think we could send some of your men along with the inspectors that helped me search the other infected police officer's house.  They know the types of things to look for now."*

He looks back at Dr. Charleston and continues.  *"The creatures are probably parasitical and may not live long outside a host body.  So we probably need to get them to some biological specialists as soon as possible.  We also need to find a way to test people to see if they are infected.  Otherwise, we have no idea who we can trust.  We need to have the biologists try to devise a test to use on people as soon as possible.  Something quick and easy would be preferable.  X-ray, flora scope, urine, saliva, blood, even eye color, anything.  If we capture someone else alive with one of the creatures in him or her, I'd like to take some readings before the doctors operate.  You know, I should probably take readings on the creatures also.  My tests may not be strictly biological, but there may be something in lights or other physics that may lead to a test we can use.  What do you think?"*

*"Yes, we will have questions for Andrade but I suspect we'll have even more as we learn more about the creatures.  Till he wakes, I think we should have at least 4 guards on him because we don't even know if any given one of the guards are trustworthy."*  George ponders the situation a moment more.  *"I really think I should get started on the research for a test now.  We have no idea how many of those creatures exist."*

George waits for Dr. Charleston to respond.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC: Is there anyone else in the room with Vincent and Paulo?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC: The two thugs and the moxie.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 9, 2010)

As one of his background tasks, Percy has been given a watching brief on Germany. Therefore, although not part of his current investigation, this is actually part of his wider role. So Percy is busy scribbling notes as the Germans talk. "I'll have to talk to my boss about political asylum, I am sure that he will be interesting. But first a couple of questions. Firstly, what makes you think its the government that is carrying out the attacks and not one of the other paramilitary organisations. Secondly, is there any common elements in the attacks or are they seemingly random?"


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 10, 2010)

Vincent closes the distance between himself and Paulo and grabs him by the throat with his right hand while pushing the Tommy into Paulo's gut with his left. *"Call them off or the next breath will be your last."*

Vincent attempts to grapple. If he succeeds and Paulo doesn't call off the guards he will let his hidden blade extend into Paulo. If he misses Paulo or Paulo escapes his grasp, Vincent will not let the blade extend. [sblock=OOC: ]Rolled the following as a surprise round with grapple being succesful, and the initiative for the following combat round. If you want me to roll something different let me know. grapple and possible damage. (1d20+6=19, 1d4+2=5) Initiative (1d20+3=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 20, 2010)

*London Docks (Percy and Waller Ackerman)*

Airwalkrr? are you still with us?


*New York Hospital (George Wilkinson)*

Charleston agrees with George, and they move to the university, to the biology department. The biologists are amazed by the creature, and instantly they begin their tests. As George knows many of these men, they ask him to help them investigate this worm-like being.

OOC: I'll need some skill checks from you: Knowe (Life sciences), Craft Chemical, Craft Pharmaceutical, Know (Behavior Science), Know (Phy. sciences), Research. Two of each.  


*Fetuchi Club (Jasper and Vincent)*

All happens too quickly. As Vincent and Jasper approaches Paulo, the man presses a buttom under his desk. In that precise moment, a trap door activates under Vincent's and Jasper's feet. The agents are not quick enough (14 and 10) to dodge the trap, and they falls in a black pit. You hear Paulo's mocking from above. 
The tunnel gives a few sideways and then, the hard floor. The room is dark, and you can't see anything.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 20, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George reports as accurately as possible everything he knows about the creatures and what the hosts did while inhabited.  

When it comes to their respective specialty fields, he lets the biologists take the lead.  When the tests and research moves to the fields he has more knowledge in, he asserts himself more.  Even so, when the other scientists express an interpretation or opinion, he listens.


[sblock=ooc]
Know (Life sciences), Can not use - untrained.

Craft Chemical, Craft Chemical  (1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=12)

Craft Pharmaceutical, Can not use - untrained.

Know  (Behavior Science), Can not use - untrained.

Know (Phy. sciences), Know. (physical)  (1d20+13=28, 1d20+13=26)

Research, Research  (1d20+14=32, 1d20+14=16)
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 20, 2010)

Waller keeps in character, using his English accent despite having been outed by Gunther as a German national. In his mind at least, it's the proper way to speak the language. He didn't spend all those years studying languages abroad to speak them poorly. *"Before we answer any more questions, I'd like to speak with your boss. This is not the kind of place to be discussing such business. I can also see you have your hands full with some unsightly matters in the harbor. We are content to wait a short time so that you can take care of it. But if you are able, I would very much like to speak with your superior, or at least be taken somewhere a bit more safe. You see, I had the distinct impression that we were being followed on our way out of Germany. It is possible someone is waiting until we say the wrong thing to make his move. I'd much prefer we have this conversation elsewhere."*

[sblock=OOC]As indicated elsewhere, I have started a new job so my posting won't be very frequent from this point forward. I'll do my best to post at least once a week.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 22, 2010)

Percy moves to the phone but holds it so that the two Germans can only hear his part of the conversation. Calling "T" he says. "Sir. Agent Ambleton-Smythe" Percy knows that the formal introduction will alert "T" to the fact that his part of the conversation can be overheard. "I'd tied everything up here and was just about to leave when I encountered two, recently arrived, German nationals. They say they are prepared to provide intelligence on the current events in Germany in exchange for political asylum." Percy pauses as if listening. This is more for effect than that "T" is actually talking. "Yes sir. Although they feel its unsafe to talk here. I would take them to my club but they're not really dressed for it. Can we use one of the safe houses?" Percy listens to T"'s response and continues. "Actually sir. They want to speak to you. I think they want reassurance that I can make a deal." After listening to "T"'s response, Percy turn to the two Germans and, assuming that its OK to use the safe house, says "Would you be happy in one of our safe houses. The alternatively would be a rather poky hotel?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

*London Docks (Percy and Waller Ackerman)*

T tells Percy that he can use safe house number 7, and that he'll meet him there to speak to the germans.

The trio sets in move, and Percy leads the two friends to his car, and drives until he reaches House 7, a small, apparently common house. Percy rings the bell, and an old woman dressed with a pijama and questionable hygiene steps out and looks him with few-friends face. Percy gives her the password, and her attitude changed completly. 
She hastily made you pass. The hose was in disrepair, and the stench of the woman is stronger inside. The house looked completly normal, nothing out of place.
*"T is waiting for you; here, watch your step."* She says and folds a carpet, uncovering a secret trapdoor that opens to an apparently new staircase of concrete. She walks to a picture and pressing the upper left corner of it turns on the lights in the stairs.
Percy has only heard about these houses, never actually been in any.
The trio descends into the basement.
At the end, and behind a metal door that a guard opened once verifieng Percy's badge through an armorer glass, the find T, a sturdy man, of small hight and slightly fat, bald and with a big mustache, and a short pointy beard; sitting on a table with another three chairs. Behind him there are two "guards" sporting black suits, as the one on the entrance.
*"Welcome Agent Ambleton-Smythe; and welcome to you two. Sit please."* he offers you the chairs. 


*University of New York (George Wilkinson)*

George and the biologist are able to discover this creature has a different cmposition than the rest of the livin creatures of the earth. Apparently it is the first scientific record of an "Alien", and estraterretrial creature. However, it has many similar structures of a parasite flat worm. However it seems to be able to exhert control of the host's neural processes. While the host is conscious of what is he doing, he can't move or speak or anything, is like if the host is watching his actions from a TV screen, unable to interact. Apparently the worms are sensitive to ellectrostatic fields and react positively to some wave lengths of transmissions. Perhaps it is related to the box George found? 
Anyway, George is able to create with the biologist's help, two different devices:
On is able to detect this strange parasites on healthy unsintomatic people_ (An invention with 50 charges of detect evil, but instead of detect evil it detects alien parasites. A bit more limited =P). _
The other is able to mess with the controlling wave lengths, effectively blocking the hypothetical commands that activate the parasites and controls them.  (An invention with 50 charges that generates a filed of static of 20 ft radius, wthin which any transmission is made impossible. It last for 2 rounds/charge spent at activation time. Once activated it needs 1 minute/expended charge to recharge and be useful again) [/I]


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 23, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

[sblock=ooc]
Does the 'Detect Alien Parasite' invention have a range of 60' like the detect evil spell?
[/sblock]

Once the inventions are complete, George, without telling anyone what he is doing, has everyone in the room, including Dr. Charleston and his men that may be inside or outside, gather in close.  George then uses the 'Alien Parasite detector' to scan everyone.  He also has the Jammer near so it can be used if needed.  Once everyone else has been scanned, he has Dr. Charleston watch the readings while he, George, moves in front of the scanner.

Once assured that everyone here is parasite free, George gathers the schematics and diagrams for the inventions.  George adds his name, address, and signature.  He then adds the names and addresses of each of the scientists who helped with the invention and has them sign as well.  

He then informs them that, *"The inventions, as well as all knowledge of the parasites are classified for the time being.  But when the inventions/patents go public, you will get equal credits and rights to any royalties."*

He then defers to Admiral/Dr. Charleston for any further orders for the scientists.


----------



## ThWatcher (Jul 23, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

OOC: Sometimes I hate the internet.  Timeouts and hanging connections causing double posts.  Sorry.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 26, 2010)

Arriving at the safe house, Percy is not fooled. The caretaker may look like a slattern in need of a bath. However, he knows that if they try to force their way in, they will be in a world of pain. Therefore Percy is very careful to give the correct password and is extremely polite, ignoring the smell and thanking her as she shows them into the cellar room.

Percy walks into the room, nods a greeting to "T" and the stranger and says "Good evening sir. these are the two men I was telling you about. I will let them introduce them selves and tell you their story." Turning to the Germans, he says. "Gentlemen. Please be seated." So saying, he takes a seat opposite "T". Percy is very careful to not introducing anyone, leaving it to "T" to determine how much to tell them.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 27, 2010)

Vincent feels around in the dark. Looking for a way out. He holsters the Tommy Gun and doesn't think there's any use trying to talk it out. He tries to work his way back to the tunnel that brought him there and feels around to see if the passage is open. If it is he will attempt to climb it. If it isn't then he'll continue feeling around in the dark for another way out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

*Safe house number 7 (Percy and Waller Ackerman)*

*"Well met sir"* says Gunther.* "My name is Gunther Dellhey, my partner here is Waller Ackerman. We are persecuted by our goverment. We worked with a resistance movement, until they decided to go on an almost suicidal mission. We escaped and found our way to Britain. Something is happening on Germany sir, something strange; the goverment would never do something like that. I'm sure you've checked the recent news. Murders, daylight executions of entire families."*
T frowns* "Yes mister Dellhey, I've heard about those events. I would like to think you are safe here, but I can't assure you that. Agent Ambleton-Smythe, do you remember the content of the sealed box you secured from Long's warehouse? Well it seems it's not one of a kind. I've contacted Admiral Charleston from the American secret service, and he tells me he and a group of specialist have found two of such creatures. They have developed an apparatus to detect infections of these "mindworms" as he calls them. He and his team are currently in a choke hold. Apparently these creatures are being used to control the minds and actions of the victims. I recall you suspected that the guards you gunned down acted strangely, like zombies you said. Well I took the liberty to give the bodies to our scientists and they found a creature in each of the guard's brain."* T turns to the germans. 
*"Gentlemen, my guess is that your government is no longer under german control. I think there is some sort of conspiracy I can't make out. But it is evident something big, something worldwide is happening." *T sits back, and places both hands over his belly. *"As my suspects go, any of you two might be infected, and unaware of it, until something triggers the little worms and bang, you turn into mindless killers ready to do the biding of someone that remains in the shadows. I bet Long has something to do with this. So I'm forced to put you two under arrest."* T makes a resignated expression. 
*"B-but all this is mare conjectures from your part sir!"* protests Gunther.
*"True, but I intent to confirm them. And there is one way to do so, I'll send you two with Ambleton-Smythe here to America, and have you scanned with this apparatus of theirs." *T smiles. *"I love when things start to fall in their place. Your flight is in two hours agent, I'll suggest you go to the station and collect every evidence you might need, like the worms and those papers you found, anything that comes to your mind."* T stands up. "I'll be waiting you with these fine gentlemen at the airport." 
Knowing better the two Germans offer no resistance and are shackled by T's men. Ambleton-Smythe is free to go look for the things he thinks are important.

--------------------------

At the airport, the wind blows strong. T is standing there along the two german in black suits, and another two agents in blue suits, escorting them. A few feet away is a medium plane for intercontinental travels, it's engines are starting so it's hard to hear anything. Percy walks there, the wind playing with his clothes. T holds his hat that almost flew away. He nods towards the agents at his back and they follow the germans inside the plane. He shouts:
*"I see you are ready agent. Please, get aboard. We'll keep in touch. Any last minute question?"*

_OOC: Name the evidences you are taking with you. You might ask last minute questions to T, and after that can interact with the germans aboard. I'll NPC Gunther since airwalkr is taking a month off. Feel free to RP the scene, nothing odd will happen during the trip._

*University of New York (George Wilkinson)*

The scientists are grateful with Wilkinson. 

Charleston takes George off a minute. *"Look Wilkinson, I've spoken to Flocker, head of British secret service. He is telling me they are having similar cases of these mind worms. I've told him of your inventions and he says he has two possible cases to test your apparatus. They'll arrive tomorrow morning. In the mid-time we might want to go to the police station and check everyone is clear back there, in order to establish an official operation base. I trust my facilities have been violated, as we have found out; and probably are subject to greater attention by our enemies than the local police office. We must also meet with the two cops I contracted."* he explains. 

OOC: You might ask some questions to Charleston, and then move to the station, feel free to RP the scene and the checking. Everyone will be clean.


*Dark tunnels(Jasper and Vincent)*

Vincent walks blindfolded, he feels something, like a lose brick. Instinctively he pushes it. Mechanic sounds echo in the dark pit, and Vincent and Jasper feel the floor moving under them. They stick to the wall and try to avoid falling to the opening gape, but to no avail. The floor slides inside the wall completely.
The pair fall again, into the shadow, this time a longer way, until they feel the cold water surround them completely. As they reach up for fresh air, they see that this place is illuminated. The roof is just 10 feet from the surface of the green glowing water in which they now swim. The room extends in both north and south directions. Apparently there's something below that provides the lightning. Vincent has never saw this place before in his day with Paulo. He is almost certain that the man knows nothing of this place beneath his trap. The walls of the room are of stone, and appear quite ancient. 
*
OOC: You are little narrow in actions here, sorry. You might swim down to the source of light or might go north or south. Any will require a swim check.
*


----------



## ThWatcher (Aug 6, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George is about to go along with Dr. Charleston and his men to the police station when it occurs to him what a potentially disastrous or advantageous turning point they are at.  George pulls Dr. Charleston to the side and quietly tells Charlston what has just occurred to him.  *"Sir, we can't tell anyone what we have.  If the enemy finds out what we have, they'll change the actions drastically.  They'll either have to kill us and destroy the detector or they'll step up their plans, maybe an all out invasion, before we can get ready to fight them."*

George takes a breath and continues.  *"We have to find out if we can stop the spread of knowledge of the detector.   You have to call, who was it, oh, yes, Flocker, back and make sure he doesn't tell anyone about what we have.  If he's told anyone, he has to get them all together and sent over here right away.  They'll have to watch each other till they get here because any one or more of them could be infected."*

Another slight pause for breath.  *"If we can keep the enemy from knowing that we can detect them, then they'll not up their plans.  We might even be able to feed them some mis-information.  We'll still use the parasite detector, but only to know who we can trust and who we can't.  When one of them goes on an assassination / killing spree, we'll try to jam them and stop them.  Then we'll destroy the parasite and save the host if possible.  Then we could make the host and the targets disappear.  Send them somewhere we know is safe and secret.  We'll give the news a report of so-n-so, who ever the host is, going crazy and killing whoever the target was.  And local authorities had to kill so-n-so in the incident."*

Glancing over at the scientists who helped, George adds, *"I hate to say it, but if we are not certain we can trust those scientists, we may need to send them to that 'secure and safe' place.  We could have them work for us while they're there, but we have to know that they're willing to keep the secret at almost any cost before we could let them stay in the public.  The main thing is, we can't let the enemy know we can detect them."*

George thinks a bit more.  *"I'd prefer that Flocker came here also.  We can't take the chance that he is infected and doesn't know it.  Wait, having him come over here isn't going to work.  If he's infected, it's already too late.  We just have to trust that since he's co-operating and talking to us, maybe he's not infected.  We'll just have to test the people he sends over here and then send them back with a detector and jammer and a trained operator to use them.  He needs to know to keep this quiet and be willing to take the risk that some of his men may die because we're trying to use the enemy's on agents against them."*

George takes several breaths, *"Well, that's my take on the situation and what we need to do.  If you have any other suggestions or want to do it differently, let me know so I can handle this machine the way you want me to."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 10, 2010)

Grasping for something to grab onto and failing Vincent falls. *[I'm one of the worlds best assassins and I'm going to fall to my death at the hands if that little sh*t Paulo?]* he thinks to himself as he falls and then lands in the water. He thanks God for the watery landing. He looks around and upon noticing the glow from below, he takes a deep breath and swims down to investigate it's source to see if it's portable. They could use the light to get help find a way out of here...he hopes. 

Swim check. (1d20+2=15)


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 16, 2010)

"I'll get on it right away sir." say Percy. "Just one thing before I go. I want to take a sample of the beer we found. Can you arrange it with your contact. I don't want to get arrested for bootlegging." Percy briefly grinned at his last remark before his expression went back to being deadly serious. "Oh and can you arrange for me to carry my gun."

Percy drives back to headquarters and looks over the evidence that they found in Long's warehouse. Nervous about taking the original documents out of the country, Percy's first port of call is the secretarial support office. There he has to throw T's weight around to get the papers Photostated as a priority task. Finally he decides that the originals may be more useful in the America in case the Yanks want to use them to prosecute Capone. So he decides to take the originals and leaves the copies. On the way back to his own office, Percy detours to stores where he obtains a secure transportation case. Back in his office he packs the evidence he is taking, checking it off as he does so:

- original documents, including notes from torture chamber and "New York Farm"; check.
- Box with worm; check.
- two bottles, one of beer and one of other type of alcohol; check

Finally, after having a quick look around to make sure that there is nothing he has forgotten, Percy arranges for a lift to the airport.

Percy arrives at the airport just in time. he can see that T was starting to get worried, annoyed, whatever? Anyway it is obvious that T is not happy. Nodding a greeting to the two Germans, Percy addresses T. "Good bye sir. I believe that I have everything that I need, so I'll be off. I'll keep you up-to-date if and when I can." With that, Percy follows the rest of the party on-board the plane.

Once the plane is airborne, Percy settles down and after apologising to the two Germans catches up on his lost sleep. Eventually he is caught up on his sleep and he starts talking to pass the time. "Although I have a professional interest in the goings on in Germany and I am aware of the machinations of Herr Hitler, I do not really have a good picture of the day to day life of ordinary people. Especially given the latest behaviour of the government." He sits back, sips a cup of teas and encourages his guests to fill him in.

[sblock=Notes]1. Secure Transport Case.

2. Photostat[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2010)

*New York Airport (Percy)*
_
In the Plane_

*"Well, sir"* says Gunther.* "Perhaps the picture is more complex than it can be seen from the outside. Herr Hittler was indeed attempting to became Reich, and would have done so. After all it was logical to assume that, being first chancellor he became Reich someday. But something happened in the actual government, that Hittler was not expecting. Tese attacks happened. Soldiers executing people in the streets, entire families! We were part of a small resistance, and our intelligence draw the conclusion that all cases were related to war veterans. All people killed were veterans from the war. And Hittler fought in that war sir. I think he draw the same conclusion and that's why he flee to his bunker. I'm confident he'll be able to resist, for now; that's why we came to England, to ask for help. All I hope is that this delay is not paid with the blood of our comrades in Germany."* explains the man. Waller remains silent.

_In the Airport_

Percy and the germans walk to the reception area, where the scientist, Wilkinson, Admiran Charleston and the sub-chief of the police awaits them, as communicated early by phone.

*New York Airport (George Wilkinson)*

Charleston takes some time to analyses all what George says to him. *" Now I know why I employed you good Wilkinson, you have some big brain up there."* he points at George with his finger, while smiling. *"We'll do this then: We'll go to the police station and scan the people there with a lie or something. We can get them in the interrogation room, and scan them from behind the glass in one shot, they won't see the device, nor us. Come, lets go."*
The pair moves to the limo and the bouncers drive to the police station. There, the plan unfolds quickly, the personnel is set in groups, and enter the interrogations room in turns to be scanned, under the lie of some politician that wants to check for a candidate for some personal security job. Perhaps a hasted lie, but it worked like a charm. The Wilkinson's detection device spent 5 charges in analyzing the whole station crew, but didn't detect a single case. However it took almost all day. Confident that there were no more infiltrations in the station, Charleston and Wilknson took a brief time to sleep in the quarters, after an exhausting day full of action and emotion. 
At dawn, they are awaken by an officer that knocks the door. 
*"Sir, the airport called, the plane is about to land." *he informs.

_In the Airport_

Wilkinson stands in the reception hall, flanked by Charleston and the sub-chief of police. They watch as the english agent, Ambleton-Smythe, approaches alongside with the two german subjects. 


*Dark tunnels(Jasper and Vincent)*

Vincent swims down to the light. He founds it is a narrow tunnel that descends and turns. There si some mild or moss of sorts, perhaps some strange algae that produces the light. It grows everywhere in the tunnel, and not in the chamber, for unknown reasons. Holding his breath, Vincent swims through the tunnel, turns, and then finds the tunnel heads up, so he swims up.
With almost no air left, Vicente Reaches the surface. But it is not outside. It's a cave, a natural cave, probably not yet discovered. However, it shows sign of man craft. As Vincent explores the place, he finds that behind the illuminating moss, there are carved stone walls. The stone is of a peculiar cyan color, it's hard, but soft to the touch. There are some inscriptions in some places of the wall, strange hieroglyphs the italian man has never seen before. However, they resemble the Greek alphabet somehow. 
Vincent notes there are other pools like the one he came from. The room is squared, and there's a pool at each angle. The air is humid, and the mosses also cover the floor. Then Vincent notices something in the center of the room, almost invisible as it is also covered in moss. A pedestal of sorts, a box shaped altar. It takes our hero about 10 minutes to remove the moss from the surface using his knives, and revealing a glyphs covered surface, and some sort of depressions and holders, for god knows what. 

Then it occurs to him... Where the hell is Jasper?


----------



## ThWatcher (Aug 26, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George stands between the 2 men, Charleston and the sub-chief, waiting for the men arrive.  Before the men from Europe get close, George says, *"I'll use the word 'Trust' to indicate the presents of parasites and I'll try to do it in such a way as to indicate who is infected."*

When the men from Europe begin approaching, George turns on the 'Alien Parasite Detector'.  He uses it to scan the new arrivals and while it's running, he'll casually scan anyone else who is in range.  He'll try to make it look like he's operating a radio.  George makes sure to keep a casual face no matter what the unit indicates.  If asked about it, he'll say it's a radio and he's trying to test it's range.

If everyone is clear, George will quietly say so to his comrades.  If the detector indicates any parasites, he will quietly say something like, *"Ah, our trusted friend is here."*  Or  *"Our trusted friends are here."*  and when introduced to the infected person(s), he'll say something like, *"I'm glad to meet you.  We were told we can trust you.(...trust what you have to say.)"*  If any of them appear to be becoming hostile, George will use the 'Alien Parasite Control Jammer'.


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 26, 2010)

*[Really. Still inside? Well at least Paulo doesn't know about this. After all, if he did, there would be some disturbance to this room.]* Vincent looks around the cave. Primarily looking for a way out, but also intrigued by the strange markings. *[Guess this serves me right for not learning Greek]* he thinks to himself as he progresses through the room. Vincent takes off his leather gloves and places his hand on the cyan colored stone. It appeared to be hard and yet it felt soft. He had wondered if it would feel hot or cold after all it was glowing faintly. He takes his knife out and sees if it will stab into the stone or just stop the blade at its surface.

He begins to wonder where the other pools lead to. Then he takes a knife out and strikes the floor near the pool he came out of. *[Have to keep track of where I've been. But do I want to risk seeing where these other tunnels go? After all I barely made it hear with the air I had. Who says these passageways won't be blocked? Then I'd just die in the tunnel.]* Vincent tries to think of a way to expand the amount of time he could stay submerged but at the same time he continues looking around the room. 

Upon finding the object in the center of the room, he gets to work clearing it. Once it is revealed, he looks around the room to see if there is anything to place in these openings (Takes a 20). Then he realizes that Jasper (as quiet as he is) isn't there. He looks back towards the pool he came from and uses his hand to block attempt to block the light and then unblock it as to create some kind of symbol to notify Jasper to go that way.

He gives up after five minutes and then starts looking for a way out (takes a 20).


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2010)

*In the Plane*

"Ah things are starting to come clearer. Worrying but clearer. Unfortunately, if we are correct then a few ex-soldiers being killed, no matter how upsetting, is the least of our problems.

What is not clear though is why kill war veterans. Was there any other common factor connecting them. IE. rank, unit, location. if so, does Herr Hitler fit any of these." Some people may think that Percy is clutching at straws but in fact he is just trying to eliminate as many unrelated factors as possible.

*At the Airport*

Percy leads the two Germans towards the welcoming committee. Extending his hand toward the men he assumes is Charleston he says "Good morning Admiral. My boss sends his regards. Sorry to be a bore and but is there somewhere we can talk that's less public." Percy indicates the crowded terminal building. Lowering his voice, Percy continues "Also, there are things in this case that really should not go through customs."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

*New York Airport (Percy & George)*

Fortunately, George's apparatus does not detect anyone infected, however it detects an alien in the case that Percy refers to. George remembers that the british agent was taking an encased worm to analyze, and calms down, releasing the trigger of the jammer he already had in hand. 
The strong voice of admiral Charleston takes George out of his self-dissertation. 
*"Good morning agent, I had expected so. Never mind, I'll handle it. * With that, Charleston and his helpers take the case and escort the germans out. After flexing some government muscles, Charleston is able to take both the prisoners and the case out of the airport. *Why don't you two get to know each other? You'll be working together after all. Me and my boys will get the case and our german friends to a secure location. We'll meet again at the police station this afternoon. I've arranged a car for you, its that one. Here's the key"* he said, throwing the key to Percy. *"Goodbye" *and walked to his car, before driving away. 
The car is simple as to not call unwanted attention, but is full equipped. Inside it there's a gun and a police light to place on top if the need arises. 

*Dark tunnels(Vincent)*

Apparently there's nothing in the room that could be used to fit in the altar's openings. However, Vincent thinks that perhaps the openings might be filled with water. After all it's the only thing that he has that could work. He wets his coat and squeezes it over the circular patterns, pouring water inside. Thewater slides into the drawings of the alter, until it falls inside two little pits at the end of the circular draws. 
Vincent is startled when the whole rooms begins to shake and tremble, as if it would set in movement! 
The deafening sound of rock sliding over rock fills the chamber, as the altar begins to spin slowly, counter clock wise. Even as it spins, Vincent notes that it starts to rise from the floor level. The altar is apparently supported by a stone column, that slowly reveals itself as the altar progresses upward. With a loud Thung! the altar hits the ceiling, and a secret door in the column opens. Peeking inside, Vincent beholds a scepter, made of an extravagant cyan metal he has never saw before, covered in inscriptions and with several gems attached to it. It produces light of it's own, and as Vincent grabs it, he can feel it is quite heavy and cold to the touch. After removing the scepter, another shake in the chamber almost throws the italian to the floor. The altar keeps pressing the ceiling, and its making the structure fall apart. Huge boulders fall, a couple in the stone floor, one close to Vincent and another over the pool where Vincent came from, cutting his retreat!
Vincent finds that he must choose between one of the three remaining pools, or be buried alive.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2010)

_Bump for [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION] [MENTION=87072]Felix1459[/MENTION] [MENTION=86237]ThWatcher[/MENTION]_


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 3, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

(ooc: Was trying to let ghostcat go before me this time, but 34 hours is long enough to wait.)

George extends a hand in welcome to Percy.  *"I'm Dr. George Wilkinson, scientist, not medical.  I'll fill you in on some of what we've found out and what we are tentatively planning.  Of course, we know so little, we're still almost deaf, dumb, and blind.  Hopefully, you can add some more pieces to the puzzle and we'll show you our pieces."*

When Charleston tosses the car keys to Percy, George says, *"I assume you're at least familiar with our road rules if not actually licensed to drive here?"*


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2010)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

Percy unlock the case from his wrist and hands it to Admiral Charleston along with the key. "Our scientists say the liquid in the bottles is not what it is supposed to be but they are not sure exactly what it is. Perhaps Dr Wilkinson will have better luck."

As the admiral leaves, Percy turns to George, offers his hand and says "Dr Wilkinson, Percy Ambelton-Smythe at your service. Please call me Percy. I suppose we better fill each other in as to what has been happening on our own sides of the pond. By the way, do you want to drive?"

"It started with us when one of our agents reported strange activities around Sir Archivald Long's ships immediately before disappearing. Anyway my partner and I went to the docks to investigate and... Percy proceeds to give George a précis of everything that happened in London plus what the two Germans had told him. "So that brings us up to date as far as British Intelligence is concerned" 

[sblock=Percy's Information]Post 179
Post 202
Post 228
Post 242[/sblock]


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 3, 2010)

Vincent secures the scepter within his inner pocket of his vest and quickly tosses on his coat as he runs, dodging falling debris, towards the second of the two pools. He dives in and looks to see if there's a tunnel. If there is he swims through it. If there isn't, he'll get out and try pool one then pool three. 

Swim check. (1d20+2=7)


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 3, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George accepts the keys.  After the man is through with his report, George tells the British agent about the strange actions of various people here and what was discovered in the heads of these people.  He tells that they've successfully removed alien parasites from some of them.  

He tells of the 'parasite detector' he has built.  *"The unit I was using when you arrived at this airport indicated that you and your colleague were not infected.  It did indicate that the case you were carrying had one of the parasites in it."*  George then tells of the plan to 'let the enemy think we don't know how to detect them.'  *"We plan to feed them mis-information so they'll think they have plenty of time to do their preparations.  We don't want then to know how much we're preparing to fight them.  Of course, that means that from now on, we'll be leaving detected alien parasites alone unless they go into attack mode.  If they do, then we'll stop them and try to save the person infected.  Anyone saved will have to be hidden away so the enemy will think the person and the parasite are dead."*

George thinks a moment and then adds, *"We're going to need at least a few more of these detectors.  I need to gather the parts discreetly and assemble them.  Hmmm, I'll also have to make them simpler to use so we won't need a scientist to go with every detector."*

George is probably still talking when they arrive at a restaurant in town.  *"I presume you're hungry for something better than 'airplane food'?"*

[sblock]
Too many to list all, but the latest ones are:
#270
#275
#276
#283
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2010)

Percy tosses the car keys to George and goes to the left side of the car. Realising that this is the drivers side, he sheepishly walks round to get into the passenger seat. Percy has never been in New York before, so he does his best to take in the sights while concentrating on exchanging information with George. Arriving at the restaurant, Percy replies "Yes let's eat. Although airline food is not that bad. Not as good has the Savoy but palatable. When we've eaten is there any chance of doing some shopping? I came away in such a rush, I didn't even have chance to pack a toothbrush."


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 5, 2010)

As Vincent swims his mind wanders from the task to Jasper. He hopes that Jasper found another way out and that he hadn't triggerred a set of events that would lead to Jaspers death. He also thought of Paulo and exacting swift retribution when he'd least expect it, if he ever got out of here alive. But would this be against his new code? Wouldn't it ve acceptable to kill a betrayer? After all, according to Dante, they had their very own dedicated circle in hell. 

OOC: Just rp'ing as he swims.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

*Escape from the Dark tunnels(Vincent)
*
Vincent manages to swim in the tunnel fast enough, his vision is blurred by the lifted sediments. The tunnel behind him is also collapsing! Frantically, he manages to swim fast enough, and pulls himself through the episode. As he surfaces, he notices he's not in the caves any more, but in the city's sewer system. Yikes! That's a turd floating over there!
Even more frightened than in the strange room, Vincent looks for a ladder to the street, and soon finds one, and pulls himself up, with the few strengths he still has, pushing the heavy metal door upside. 

He hears a car stopping at high speed, it's breaks making a "JEEEEEEEEEEK!" that leaves your head ringing. As he pulls himself up from the sewer, stunned, half drowned and sporting the most disgusting clothes he is surprised once more. There, coming out of the car, is doctor Wilkinson, with a stranger. 

_OOC: As you missed the swim check, Vincent looses 1 point of constitution permanently, representing the brain and lung damage from lack of oxigen, and possible conical illnesses he might caught in the sewer waters. 
_
*
Suddenly in front of the restaurant! (Percy and George)*

Even as the pair in the car finished talking and were about to park, the metal dish covering a sewer entrance suddenly bursts up! George pulls the breaks, and the car goes slightly to the left to avoid the obstacle, making a "JEEEEEEEEEEK!" noise. As both man step out of the car, they see a man, covered in sewer waters and in a a heavy coat, soaked in the foul liquid. George recognize him, he was the Italian man that was with inspector Jasper.


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 8, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George was pulling up to park when the sew cover in front of him opens.  Slamming on the breaks and pulling to the left, he barely misses plunging the vehicle's right tire into the hole on top of the emerging man.  

George brings the car to a stop and jump out.  *"Are you trying to get yourself killed?  Are you cra..."*  George recognizes the soaked man.  *"Vincent??  Man, what are you doing down there."*  Then it occurs to George that this may count as strange behavior.  So George remains cautious and says, *"Vincent, let me check you for injuries."*  George gets his Parasite Detector and uses it.  If a parasite is detected, George keeps the result to himself saying only *"You don't look too bad."*.  If no parasite is detected, George looks to Percy and says, *"He's 'good'."*

Also, if Vincent actually is noticeably injured, George will get out his Dermal Regeneration device and use it on the man.

Once everything calms down a little, *"Hey, we need to get you cleaned up.  We were about to get something to eat.  But we can delay that a little bit while you .....oh!"*  George collects his manners.  *"Let me introduce you two.  Percy Ambleton-Smythe, a British Government Employee.  Vincent ... What was your last name again?"*  A slight pause.  *"Who is assisting with the investigations here."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 9, 2010)

Fighting back the urge to vomit, standing with his hands on his knees, Vincent looks up at George and says in his New York accent *"It's Donnelly.....Doc.....Thomas Donnelly.....but you can call me Tommy.....like the gun."* pausing as he simultaneously gasps for air while trying not to breath in the foul stench. 

*"If'n you don't mind I'm gonna go into that store over there and buy some new duds..."* he looks over at George while he waves his little machines at him *"Hey, Doc. You think you and you're government friend can hang on to this for me? I mean to give it back to Capone, piece by piece."* he says as he unhooks Al Capone's Tommy Gun from the leather strap it had been attached to and hands it to George.

*"Oh and have either of you heard from Jasper? We kind of got separated a while back and I want to make sure he's ok. Did anything come of the raid at Paulo's club? If you don't know about it could you find out while I change?"* Vincent waits for the answers and then heads to the nearest clothing store to buy some new clothes. 

_OOC: Ouch Voda!!! Can I try a fortitude save for that swim check buddy?_


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 9, 2010)

If being introduced to a stranger who had just emerged from the sewers and was still covered in excrement surprised Percy, he didn't show it. Instead he held his hand out to shake hands and said, with an English accent, "Mr Donnelly, sorry I mean Tommy, I'm delighted to meet you."

When Tommy mentioned going shopping, Percy say "Do you mind if I join you Tommy. I left England rather suddenly and didn't have time to pack. We wouldn't be long George." Percy is following Tommy to the shops, when he has a though. "Ah. I say old chap, where's the nearest bank. It just occurred to me that I didn't even have time to change any money."


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 10, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George helps both men get to the appropriate banks and/or shops.  He tries to keep them together for the most part, stopping at a bank first and then proceeding to the required shops.  

He will then take them to the restaurant for a meal.

He also tries to keep the discussions about the parasites and the missions the men are on away from the general public ear, warning not to discuss anything publicly that is not already in the public news papers.  

(ooc: Of course, it's quite possible that these men will school him on the proper ways to talk, or not talk, about such subjects.)


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2010)

*Percy Ambleton-Smythe*

Percy accompanies George and Tommy on a shopping trip. All the time keeping up a totally inconsequentially and spurious conversation about how its his first time in New York and the sights he plans to see.

Apart from changing pounds into dollars, he buy things like toiletries and underwear. Unfortunately, when it comes to things like shirts, trousers and jackets, he can't find anything that a gentleman wouldn't be seen dead in. Finally, just as he is about to give up in disgust and get something sent over from England. Just then he finds a couple of pairs of slacks and casual shirts, on the cheap rack, that he is just about prepared to be seen wearing.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 10, 2010)

Vincent asks for some water and tells the tailor/ shopkeeper his sizes (Which the tailor, having any experience would note that he orders sizes slightly bigger than he actually is). He takes care to wash down his bracers in private and dries them first. They are the first thing he puts back on and then he dresses himself and asks for another bucket of water abd some note towels. He takes his guns apart and washes them, using the towel to dry each part and each individual bullet. He then joins the others and goes to dinner.

Once in the privacy of the booth, and with Al Capone's Tommy securely fastened under his new trenchcoat, he explains to the others the events that unfolded at the club abd asks about the results of the raid. He also asks if there had been and sinkholes that appeared nearby Paulo's club.


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 10, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George has part way through his meal when Vincent asks about the raid and the possible sink hole, George says, *"Actually, I've been quite busy with a project that I'll explain further in a little while."* he taps the satchel beside him, *"That, and running errands, including picking up Percy.  I was at police headquarters yesterday but didn't catch any info on the raid.  We're due back there as soon as we're through here, so we'll find out more in a little bit."*

When the others are ready, George drives them to police headquarter.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 11, 2010)

Before leaving to Police Headquarters, Vincent takes George aside, with the guise of having him help dispose of the smelly clothes and says *"Oh and one more thing Doc..."* as he takes out the scepter he found and shows it to George. He quicky explains the rest of the story and before leaving he takes the scepter back promising George *"Don't worry Doc, you'll get to see it again later."*


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 11, 2010)

Percy proceeds George and Tommy out of the restaurant and gets in the car. This time remembering that the steering wheel is on the wrong side.


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 12, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George looks over the scepter with much interest.  But before he has enough time to really learn anything about the scepter, Vincent takes it back.  George breaths a sigh, knowing that Vincent is right.  This is not the time or place to be studying some new artifact.
George joins the men at the car and drives toward police headquarters.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 22, 2010)

*"Capone will be looking for me. So I might need to skip out and bring the fight to him. If I can get to him, it'll be quick. You don't need to tag along but Capone is behind all the murders that have been happenning around here. Figure I might be able to get some answers out of him before I shut him down."* Vincent says to George.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

*The Police Station*

When the trio arrives to the station, Charleston's car is already parked there.

*"Well, if it's not my new employee."* Charleston says addressing Vin. *"Anything new that you've found? I was wondering where's Inspector Jasper. We have a text in russian that needs translation."* shaking a note.

Without waiting for an answer, he points a fat finger at Percy.* "Seems your sample from the box matches the dead worms we've found in the victim's heads. Our scientists are trying to extract it from that cocoon it has. Also the alcohol samples you brought were... strange. Perhaps you can take a look at them Wilkinson. My guys are clueless." *Charleston takes a moment to breath. *"So, any lead on the responsible for all this madness?" *he eyes the three of you intently, waiting for an answer. 

_
Sorry for the delay guys!_


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 22, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George waits as the other two friends answer, in case their responses contain info that might help him.  He then heads to the police lab to check out the cocoon and the alcohol. 

When in the police lab, George makes use of the police lab techs to assist him with his experiments/research.  He only spends a short time studying the cocoon.  He makes sure that he never touches it with bare hands nor allows anyone else to do so.  He also makes sure that it is kept sealed inside of containers and/or windowed experiment boxes(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) at all times. (Research (1d20+14=18))

If the lab does not have a 'glove box' or if 'glove boxes' have not been invented yet, George will design one and have several built.  He thinks, *'Glass fish tanks, especially larger ones with thicker glass, would be a good starting point for building a glove box from scratch.  But maybe making it from clear plastic would be less fragile than glass.'*  He does not want this live worm getting loose to infect some one.  (For the first one, Craft, Mechanical (1d20+18=34).  And then up to 3 more, Craft, Mechanical (1d20+18=28, 1d20+18=36, 1d20+18=24))

He also studies the alcohol in a glove box, just in case it has any living creatures in it, visible or microscopic.  Also, in case there are any toxic chemicals in the solution. (Research (1d20+14=31))

(OOC:Let me know if I need to make any other rolls.)


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 23, 2010)

Responding to the admiral, Percy says "So the two cases are definitely connected. Its nice to have confirmation. 

We are pretty sure that Sir Archivald Long, an English industrialist, is in this up to his neck. The papers I brought over indicate that he is also involved with Capone. There is also another man, who we have not managed to identify. I got a good look at him, so if you have a sketch artist, we can see if you know him over here. As for Long himself, we know he's left England but his whereabouts is currently unknown."

When George leaves for the lab, Percy goes and finds the sketch artist and makes a sketch of the man he saw with Long at the warehouse.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 23, 2010)

Vincent explains how Jasper and him went to Paulos and how Paulo stated that he had a new, easier way of taking people out and no longer had any need for assassins. Besides, the people that needed killing were common, anyone could do it. Then Paulo got a call from Capone and sprung a trapdoor beneath Jasper and himself. The trapdoor led to a darken holding area and he tripped something that open yet another trapdoor and they landed in a pool of water. There he was separated from Jasper and made his way to another room via an underwater tunnel. The next thing he knew he was in another underground cavern and it began to collapse. He swam his way out and ended up in a sewer. He mulled around a bit and came out near (insert intersection here). Vincent advises looking into any sinkholes that might've been reported recently. He then asks how the raid at Paulos club went. 

After listening Vincent heads to George and hands the scepter to him when they are in private.


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 24, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

When Vincent arrives with the scepter, George stops his other work to check the scepter more closely.  (Research (1d20+14=21)) (If it should have been a search roll, then subtract 3 from 21.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2010)

George is able to improvise a glove box. A new thing to science! It took its time but it was quite useful for the research. George conducted several procedures on the larvae, and the alcohol from Long's warehouse. 

George's research results:
-Alcohol: The chemical composition of the alcohol seems to be normal for any test. However, the microscopical analysis shields a huge discovery. Small creatures, no more than a couple of cells big, swarmed inside the liquid. They not like anything George has seen in his life! It occured to him that they could be early life stages from the alien larvae. 
-Checking the parasite Percy bought in the strange shell, George found that the liquid in which it was floating was pure alcohol.
-Conducting a similarity analysis, George found out that the small microscopic organisms in the beers were early life stages of the big brain parasites.


The men sent to the ride have not reported back yet, Charleston thought they were still conducting the ride with Vincent and Jasper.


Percy gets the picture of the man in the warehouse. Charleston is interested in his story, and conducts some investigations on Long and this man. Percy assists the admiral, and they find that the mysterious man is no other than a famous Russian scientist, Dr. Vladimir Volterra. Volterra works on neural stimulation and mental waves. His work is somewhat controversial, as it involves "planting" ideas on people's minds, or reading their thoughts. However, privacy and free will being the most hindering features of is work, Volterra managed to gain private support for his investigations.


George examines and research about the scepter. George is able to tell it's very old, and made of a metal he has not seen, nor think it exists. Perhaps a trip to the national library would shed more light over the strange object


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 28, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George reports his findings to Charleston and waits for any response.  

George then indicates that he wants to take Vincent and Percy and anyone else Charleston suggests (OOC: and any other player characters) to guard the scepter as they research it at the national library.  *"I suspect that it may be very important.  At the very least, it appears to be an ancient artifact that is probably worth a lot simply because of it's age.  I've never seen this metal before.  That makes it a fantastic scientific discovery.  The scepter's purpose, whether it is symbolic or it has some actual function, could play a pivotal role in the coming conflict."* 

George pauses in thought and then adds, *"Or, it could be nothing but an old scepter that's only worth a bit of money."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 29, 2010)

Vincent agrees to tag along with George at the national library.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 29, 2010)

This is the first time that the scepter has been mentioned in Percy's hearing. So of course he is very curious. "What is this about a scepter." he asks.

In answer to George's suggestion that he accompanies him to the library, he replies "Well I seem to have finished up here, so I may as well join you. I may even be able to help with your research. While were at it we can check on this Dr. Vladimir Volterra and his work."


----------



## ThWatcher (Sep 29, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

At mention of the Russian scientist, *"Dr. Volterra?  What is his involvement in this?  If it's not good, I wonder if he's being manipulated by a parasite?  If we meet up with him, we must remember to scan him for a parasite."*

As soon as everyone is ready, we head for the library and some intense research on at least these 2 subjects.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 30, 2010)

ThWatcher said:


> At mention of the Russian scientist, *"Dr. Volterra?  What is his involvement in this?  If it's not good, I wonder if he's being manipulated by a parasite?  If we meet up with him, we must remember to scan him for a parasite."*



"We believe that Dr. Volterra was the stranger that I saw with Sir Archivald Long in London. As far as we know the two are still together."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2010)

The trio drives to the library, where George makes some research on metal structures, and Percy and Vincent search for historical records of important scepters and such.

While there is no mention of such artefact, Vicente finds the glyphs that decorate the surface of the scepter in a text book about Mayans (A decipher glyph might translate what is written on the scepter).

George finds out that a metal quite similar to that of the scepter, the cianidite, is a rare meteoric metal, found in huge meteor craters. 

There is a lot of references in Russian newspapers about Dr. Volterra:
A renown scientist from Russia, famous for his experiments in neuronal induction. He invented the therm Psycoinduction, to describe the phenomena of inducing thoughts and emotions in other persons by the means of high tech equipment. It's said that Lenin supports the laboratory and the expenses of the good doctor, although he has not announce any allegiance with the communist party.


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 5, 2010)

Vincent shows the similarities of the glyphs to George in hopes that he'd be able to interpret it.


----------



## ThWatcher (Oct 5, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George looks at the symbols, and references books in the library if needed, to Decipher (1d20+10=21) the meaning of the glyphs.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 6, 2010)

When Percy discovers the link between Dr. Volterra and Lenin, he tries to think of a way of detecting any indications that the Russian government has been infected by the parasite. He reasons that this will be very difficult as the government have a tight control on any news which leaves the country. In the end the only thing he can think of is to check if any prominent politicians or scientists have dies recently. So its back to reading the Russian news.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2010)

George discovers something strange in the scepter. He's able to decipher the meaning of the glyphs using the texts in the library, apparently is a mixture of many ancient languages, Egyptian, Celtic, ancient Babylonian, Persian, Indian, Greek, even oriental characters. It seems that the artefact tells a story, and gives... numbers. 
As George and Vincent try to understand what's with the numbers, Percy finds what he was looking for. It's regarding Grigori Raspútin, the eccentric Russian monk. He had walked away from the political world after his miraculous survival on the poisoning and the shooting he recieved in 1916. However, in the paper of a week ago, he and Lenin traveled to England. Percy recalls the visit of Lenin, but not seeing or heard of Raspútin. The Russian ruler visited the ruins of Stonehenge and other historical places. The paper also says that their next stop is Greece.
Odd enough, as Percy tells that to the other two, they realize that the numbers are latitude and longitude, they are coordinates! And what is really spooky, is that the first set of numbers, point to a place well known to Percy. It's even in his homeland: *Stonehenge. *


----------



## ThWatcher (Oct 29, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

(Voda Vosa narrated "... It seems that the artifact tells a story, and gives... numbers. .... the first set of numbers, ....")

When we figure out that the 'first set of numbers' point to Stonehenge, the location visited by Raspútin, George says, "I need to translate as much of this 'story' as I can."

*"We also need to interpret the locations of the of the rest of these sets of numbers."*  (ooc: The part of Voda Vosa narrative that says "...the first set of numbers,...." implies that there are more than one set of numbers on the scepter.  If I'm wrong, let me know.)

*"But I also think we need to get to Stonehenge as soon as possible to find out what is there and then get to Greece.  Did I miss anything?"* 

Once they're in agreement, George hands the scepter back to Vincent, whom George seems to believe is the guard/carrier of the scepter.  If George has not finished translating the story, he will then begin collecting the books he has been using to translate the scepter and heads to the library's checkout desk.  (ooc: Any books that are overly large and won't fit in a backpack, George will not take.  He'll try to find a smaller version of that language translation book.)  He intends to finish translating as they travel on the plane.  If the library staff indicate that one or more of the books George has can not be checked out, George calls Admiral Charleston to get his power behind insistence of letting George check out the books.

Once the group rejoins Admiral Charleston, George tells the Admiral his part of the research and lets the others fill in their parts. 

Then he continues, *"Sir, we need to get a plane to go to England and then farther into Europe and maybe elsewhere.  Also, Percy, can you contact your boss, or whoever you use to get info in England, and have them find out, discretely, what locations Raspútin visited before and during his stay in England?  And, Admiral Charleston,could you do the same with your contacts in Europe?"*  Almost without breathing, George continues.  *"Also, Admiral, we need to have some more of the detectors and jammers.  I suggest using the scientists who helped me build the first ones.*"  George hands Charleston the plans/schematics and adds, *"We also need to get a couple of copies made of the schematics and put them in safe places so you'll always be able to make more."*

George takes a breath.  *"Sorry if it sounds like I'm trying to control everything.  These are all requests and/or suggestions.  If there is anything I've missed or anything else we need to do first, let me know."*


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 30, 2010)

Percy responses to George's suggestion to visit Stonehenge and Greece by saying "While I agree that we need to visit Stonehenge as soon as possible, is it worth tying up the loose ends over here. To whit, Capon. Personally, I think in this case he is a dupe. If what is reported in the British press is accurate, getting to Capon will probably be bloody and all we're likely to find out is that Archivald Long offered him a new source of cheap alcohol. Vincent this is your area of expertise, what do you think?"

While they where riding in the car, something was bugging Percy but he  couldn't quite put his finger on it. Suddenly it dawned on him. Raspútin had been left for dead and he miraculously recovered. "George. How much do you know about the parasite? Could it prevent someone dying of poison? If so, then what ever is going on started at least 15 years ago and Raspútin is at the heart of it"

Back at the police station, Percy helps George brief the Admiral before begging the use of a scrambled phone that he can use to call London. Due to the time difference, it takes a while to locate "T" and get him to a secure phone. When he is on the line, Percy briefs him about what had happened in New York before he got here, the Scepter and the Russian connection. Urging him to find out where Raspútin went in England. He finishes by saying "Sir we are trying to arrange for a US air force plane from Admiral Charleston. Can you get us permission to land at Boscombe Down RAF Station. Also, for the use of a car."

[sblock=Local Information]Boscome Down is approximately 12 miles from Stonhenge.[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Oct 31, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

At Percy's reminder of Capon, George says, *"You're right.  Sometimes I get so involved in what I'm doing at the moment, I forget about earlier data.  I don't know much about gangsters or how hard they may fight to keep what they've got, but we probably need to know what Capon's part is in all this.  But, I'll have to let you two and the police plan that as it's not my area of expertise.  Oh, I'll help.  I'll just let you guys direct the activities and I'll do my best to contribute and to follow directions."*

When the subject of the parasite's potential poison protection and or healing ability is brought up, *"I don't know.  So far, all we've done when we caught one is to remove it.  Also, a newly controlling parasite, that is, one that has not been growing in a host very long, may not have as much power or abilities as a more mature one.  To find out may require a rather long term study.  But, you're right.  The study needs to be done.  We'll need to get some other scientists on it if I'm going to be working with you guys in the field.  There's so much to do and we seem to be on a short timetable."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 5, 2010)

*"Dupe or not. Capone put a price on my head. He needs to be dealt with. If we can get to his club while he's there, a couple if government agents making inquiries might distract his men enough to allow me to get close enough. We'll need someone parked behind Capone's club with a covered truck. Someone who's beyond Capone's influence either because they're above his level of corruption. Or because they're too stupid to know better. George, you might want to wait in the back of that truck. My plan is tricky and I'm keeping it close to the vest. But it involves you distracting Capone's men in his main club area while I deal with Capone and his personal bodygaurds. This would be easier with Jasper. But since no ones heard from him we'll have to go without him. Doc, do you have any sort of contraption that will allow me to signal you when I have Capone? So that you can get out of the club before they notice or before you step on so many toes that they escort you downstairs for an "interview" and "further discussion" as they like to call it?"*

OOC: thanks for the bump. Traveling right now and didn't get a chance to look at the site lately. Just updating from my phone which doesn't always show me all the updates.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 5, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George replies to Vincent.  *"Yes.  I'm willing to help.  Also, I have a device that I can wear on my head that lets me hear and/or say whispered messages to up to 3 people.  It has a range of about 130 feet as long as there is an open path between us.  If there's no open path, then there can be no more than 3 feet of wood/dirt or 1 foot of stone or 1 inch of metal in the way.  We can whisper messages that are almost certainly un-hearable to others."
"The main disadvantage is that it worn on my head and ears so it might attract some attention.  Of course, if the plan is for me to keep their attention on me, then it might be an advantage."
"Just tell me what you want me to do when we get there and I'll do my best."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2010)

Charleston takes a couple of minutes to assess correctly all the information given to him. 
Nodding to Vincent he says *"I agree, we must first eliminate Capone from our list. He's a danger for everyone. We'll stick with your plan"* says the admiral, pointing his cigar to Vincent. *"You tell me what you need, and I'll get it fer ya."*

*"Oh Doc, I've already arranged an improvised lab here, and brought the scientist here to work on replicating the jammer and the identificator. I'll tell them about what you want them to research."*

Meanwhile, Percy communicates with T. After his request, T replies *" Surely agent Ambelton-Smith. I must warn you, things here started to get shady at best. Be on your guard when you arrive."*

Trying to identify the rest of the glyphs and locations would be more tricky. There are still some glyphs that George couldn't decipher. Perhaps bigger libraries, like the ones in England would provide more insight.


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 7, 2010)

Vincent takes a moment and then says *"Ok. I need you to get a couple of Officers who have been off for a few days. Not well known Officers, but not rookies either. Send them into Capone's diner and tell them they are to protect these two at all costs. I'll need at least ten minutes to get in position and I'll contact the Doc using his fancy doo-dad. The covered truck needs to be parked in the back alley. If you have any confiscated alohol, load it in the back and make it seem like they're making a delivery. But also make it so they won't give the load up until the codeword is said. That will distract most of the men on two fronts leaving Capone to me. The driver needs to be a good driver and has to be ordered to stay in the car. Hopefully, we can pull this off and they'll never know what hit them. Doc, all you need to do is go in there and be visible. Pretend to be doing some sort of experiment and that the agent here is your lab guy. Think you can handle that?"*


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 8, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George replies, *"Should be no problem,"* with a slight, almost comical, look of concern, *"at least I hope not."*


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 8, 2010)

Percy is alarmed by what "T" has to say about the situation back home. Although "T" has not been specific, Percy suspects the worse. He is just about to tell "T" about the professor's gadgets when it occurs to him that "T" has not been cleared. Thinking quickly he says "The professor is working on a couple of gadgets that may help but he is having some problems and they may not function. If he gets them working, I'll see if I can get you one. In which case I'll need you or someone I know and  trust to meet the plane. If I do have something for you, I'll call you just before we leave and let you know when we will land. As I won't be on a secure line I'll add seven hours to the arrival time. If you don't hear anything, you'll know the professor failed." Percy is not happy about having to mislead his boss but things are too perilous to take risks. So he finishes the call and hangs up.

Percy re-joins the others just at the end of the planning session. "So are we going after Capone or going to England?" he says. Turning to Charleston he asks "Admiral is there any chance we can get a set of George's gadget ready to give to "T"? Of course we will have to make sure that whoever we give them too isn't infected, first.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2010)

*“You seem to know your way around these mobsters kiddo. I’ll get you your men for the mission. We have that surveillance undercover van that might be good for that.”* Said Charleston, then turned to Percy.* “Sure thing agent. We’ll have a pair of spare gadgets with you when you board that plane; but first comes first. We’ll delete Capone from our list, as the agent suggested.”*

The scientist are put to work on replicating the devices, while the policemen get to make an illegal alcohol delivery van, disguise the agents and set the wires.

As the night falls, each of the agents reach Capone’s club independently, at different hours. After they are all in, Doctor Wilkinson and Agent Ambelton-Smithe walk inside, having arrived in a non descript taxi. The van arrives to the back of the club, and soon, a pair of goons open the back door, and walk out; visibly armed.
Vincent surveys the scene from the rooftop of a nearby building. It would take him 5 minutes to be at any of the doors of Capone’s club.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 24, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

George tunes the messaging device to the 2 or 3 men designated and then enters the club at the designated time.  Once in, he acts as though there is nothing wrong with head wear.  He asks for a table, saying he wants a drink and a meal, or a snack if meals are not served.

If questioned about his head wear, he will say that it's a radio and he's wearing it because he doesn't want to miss his favorite radio-show.

(ooc: At this point, I think I need to know how they react to me before I can decide what to do next.)


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vincent takes his time (takes 10) using the shadows and climbing the walls onto the roof from there he moves silently on the roof to get to the nearest skylight on the roof to Capone's office (If not directly over Capone's office) and looks in to survey the area.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 26, 2010)

Percy enters the club with George, acting as if his strange headware is perfectly normal. In fact he goes into his upper-class twit act; emphasizing his upper-class English accent, using lots of "my man" and calling George "old chap" and treating like an old and dear friend. His aim is to draw the attention away from George and onto himself. he also makes lots of sarcastic comments about the beer but deflects any implied criticism of the establishment by blaming it on the government.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2010)

*At the Club:*

A pair of men, one tiny, and the other, a hulking giant, approach George and Percy at their table. 
The short one shoots a glare at both, and smiles. A serpent's smile *"Gentlemen! What an unexpected pleasure. Please, come with us, let us discuss the matters at hand in the v.i.p. section." *upon the negative from the two, the man takes his right hand to his belly, and behind the coat, the bottom of a revolver is shown. *"I insist."*

*Outside*

Vincent is able to climb high enough to catch eye of Capone's office. The place is dark at the moment, so he can make some things over his desk. From his vantage point Vincent sees there's light on the other side of Capone's office door, filtering through the lock.

Beneath him, he hears a door slamming shut. As he looks down, he sees 5 thugs, well armed, walking towards the van. They exchange a few words with the officer in disguise. Then another one comes from the club, says something to the leading thug, and he and two of the thugs depart inside the building again, leaving the van guarded by two mobsters.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 30, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

Georges responds to the first request, *"No, thank you.  We just want a table here to enjoy the atmosphere of this room."*

Of course, anything George says is heard by the the other men whom his device is tuned to. (If they're in range.) 

On the insistence of the man, George says, *"Well, on your leaded insistence, I suppose we will have to go with you to your V.I.P. section."*


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 30, 2010)

At the goons insistence, Percy starts moving the way he small man indicated. Thinking quickly, he decides that their best bet is to draw attention to himself and George. So, as he passes an occupied table he accidentally bumps into it, spilling the occupant's drinks. If he can manage this on one of the police agent's table so much the better.

Without bothering to apologise for spilling the drinks, Percy continues moving toward the VIP section.


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 1, 2010)

OOC: Does Vincent's current position allow for him to get into Capone's office? He's not worried about the guards near the van since it's part of his escape plan. If he can access Capone's office he will do so quietly and wait. What's the layout inside the room? 

If possible Vincent will sneak to the widow quietly and place Capone's empty Tommy Gun (though the drum is still attached) on the window sill which is facing the alley where the van is located. He then positions himself inside the room so that he is facing the window with the Tommy on it towards the alley which the van is located.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2010)

Vincent manages to reach Capone's office, and place himself in front of the window, with the Tommy gun in position. The room inside is simple and yet elegant. A square room, with a desk and a comfortable chair next to the window. In front of the desk there's the door and some bookshelves. On the right side there's a small table with a couch. 

Meanwhile, in the restaurant:

Percy manages to alert the agents. As they are lead to the staircase, he notices as the agents stand and ready to follow. Up the stairs is a long corridor. The two of you are lead to a simple enough room. As you walk the corridor, George sees a shadowy shape behind the glass of the door. At the door reads "Mr. Capone". The thugs leading George and Percy open the door. The small one enters, and the big one remains outside, pointing at you with his gun, gesturing you to follow the short fellow.


----------



## ThWatcher (Dec 17, 2010)

*George Wilkinson 25/36*

Not wanting to give the thug a reason to use the gun, George walks into the room, glancing around to locate the 'shadowy shape he saw behind the glass of the door'.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 19, 2010)

Percy is a bit miffed that his plan to start a fight hadn't worked. however, at least he had managed to alert their backup. 

Percy follows George into Capon's office. At the same time he is checking the position of the goons to see if its possible to get the jump on them. However, at this stage of the game he is not prepared to take any risks.


----------

